# Unterhaltungen in 5er Instanzen werden mehr als überbewertet...



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen. 

Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ? 

Habe nun folgendes ausprobiert. Ich (Heiler) + Tank aus meiner Gilde bestreiten momentan nebenbei ein paar Heroinstanzen. Habe versucht immer mit jedem der 3 random dds Kontakt aufzunehmen und diesen zumindest ein "Hallo" rauszukitzeln. Es kam keine Antwort, deswegen wurden diese einfach auch nicht geheilt, das habe ich auch im Chat geschrieben. Nun gab es verschiedene Situation: 

1. Der DamageDealer hat das wohl einfach nicht bemerkt das kein Heal kam, starb irgendwann. Habe ihn wieder aufgehoben und das ganze wiederholte sich sogar teilweise öfters. 

2. Der DD merkte es, dann kamen so sachen wie "wie wärs mit heilen?" oder noch wildere Ausdrücke. Habe ihn dann gebeten einfach nur "Hallo" zu sagen. Es hat keiner geschafft dies zu machen. Manche sind dann einfach Wortlos aus der Gruppe raus, andere sind dann hinter der Gruppe hergerannt und wurden dann aus der Gruppe rausgewählt ... 

3. Die Andere wiederum versuchten einfach irgendwie zu überleben. 

4. Man wollte mich sogar aus der Gruppe rauswählen.....was fehl schlug. 

Dieses Thema habe ich bereits im offiziellen WoW Forum gepostet und hat viele zum diskutieren und nachdeken angeregt, dennoch möchte ich meine liebe Buffed.de Community nicht außen vor lassen. Den kompletten Thread 1 zu 1 zu übernehmen wäre langweilig, deswegen habe ich extra für euch, mein "Experiment" erweitert:

Ich habe zwei weitere Instanzen besucht und im Gruppenchat geschrieben: "Ich kann euch erst heilen wenn ihr schreibt: (Charaktername) hat einen geilen Hintern". Die Leute haben wie folgt reagiert:

1. Beleidigungen

2. Gruppenauflösungen

3. Mich aus der Gruppe kicken wollen

4. Den Satz einfach geschrieben (relativ selten passiert)

Natürlich kann man jetzt kritiseren, wie ich denn drauf sei. Dennoch vermisse ich einfach die Zeiten, wo man noch etwas in Gruppen unterhalten hat. Ich habe nur nach einem  "Hallo" und/oder einer banalen Antwort zu meiner Aussage verlangt - mehr nicht -  ist das wirklich so schlimm? Man kommt sich mittlerweile in Randoms  so vor wie wenn man mit 4 Bots spielen würde. 

Seid ihr auch eher still in Randominstanzen?

Ist es denn der Sinn von MMORPGs mit anderen Mitspielern zu kommunizieren?

Gab es banale Situationen in denen ihr Gruppen verlassen habt?


Hier übrigens de Link zum neuen Video: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=InUEzRa5-oM


Also, lasst uns eine tolle Konversation führen!


Kitzuina


----------



## Firun (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2010)

Hast Du es denn auch in der andereren Sprache geschrieben?
Vielleicht haben sie Dich ja auch gar nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.




Gehört für dich die Kommunikation an sich in Instanzen nicht zum Spielen dazu? Sich einfach mal auszutauschen oder ein paar witzige Erlebnisse gegenseitig zu erzählen.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hast Du es denn auch in der andereren Sprache geschrieben?
> Vielleicht haben sie Dich ja auch gar nicht verstanden.




Ich war der Meinung, dass ich auf Deutsch geschrieben habe.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung, dass ich auf Deutsch geschrieben habe.


Tja und bei Randoms wirst Du nunmal auf Spieler des gesamten Realmpools stoßen.
Und das sind nicht nur deutsche Server - ergo auch andere Nationalitäten.


----------



## Gleipnir (2. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.



Begrüßen tue ich meine Gruppe aber dennoch


----------



## Sir Monty (2. Oktober 2010)

Naja, in den neuen Instanzen wird wohl wieder ein bisschen Kommunikation nötig werden, bin schon neugierig ob es dann in rdm Inis wieder TS geben wird...
Wenn ich an die zerschmetterten hallen denke ...da war das nicht ganz sinnlos....
und wenn ein TS kommt kommt auch wieder mehr Kommunikation.. ich glaub das wird passieren


----------



## Huntedsoul (2. Oktober 2010)

Muss nicht, Wenn es alles Flüssig von der Hand geht. Dann muss man meiner ansicht nach nicht eine stundenlange Konversation halten... Ein hallo reicht. Danach bin ich meistens still. und am ende ein bb.. Das reicht vollkommen aus!

Und wenn ein, wie du z.B. , einer sagt: Ich heile nur wenn derjenige sagt das diese Person ne klasse Heckansicht hat.., spätestens dann zweifle ich an der geistigen Reife des Heilers. ^^


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Naja, in den neuen Instanzen wird wohl wieder ein bisschen Kommunikation nötig werden, bin schon neugierig ob es dann in rdm Inis wieder TS geben wird...
> Wenn ich an die zerschmetterten hallen denke ...da war das nicht ganz sinnlos....
> und wenn ein TS kommt kommt auch wieder mehr Kommunikation.. ich glaub das wird passieren




Ich hoffe, dass du recht hast und dass die Umgewöhnungsphase, sprich mehr zu sprechen, realtiv zügig passiert, wenn das Addon veröffentlich wird


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Huntedsoul schrieb:


> Und wenn ein, wie du z.B. , einer sagt: Ich heile nur wenn derjenige sagt das diese Person ne klasse Heckansicht hat.., spätestens dann zweifle ich an der geistigen Reife des Heilers. ^^



Würdest du denn den Satz schreiben, für die Gruppe sozusagen oder die Gruppe verlassen, Beleidigen, Ansprechen was das soll e.t.c ?


----------



## Xartoss (2. Oktober 2010)

das stupide "rein, GOGOGO, kloppen das die tastatur glüht, boss legen und raus" iss sowas von langweilig

die meisten NH und HC inis machen wir zu 2t oder 3t, da hier dann noch absprache und komunikation wichtig ist ...

das ist das, was mich zu WoW gebracht hat, was spass macht ...


----------



## Kindgenius (2. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tja und bei Randoms wirst Du nunmal auf Spieler des gesamten Realmpools stoßen.
> Und das sind nicht nur deutsche Server - ergo auch andere Nationalitäten.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY7Jx7R_gI0


----------



## thomausik (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo und moin moin....

Ich finde auch, das die kommunikationsbereitschaft verschiedener Spieler ziemlich zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Es sollte tatsächlich mal ein kleines "Hallo" über den Äther kommen, damit man weiss das man mit anderen Menschen zusammenspielt.

Ich habe es aber auch schon oft erlebt, das sich während einer Ini tatsächlich sehr lustige Gespräche ergeben.........
sei es über die Dummheit eines anderen Mitstreiters oder einfach ein getragenes Kleidungsstück.
(Gestern erlebt...KDK ein lustiger Pala meint "meine Hose sieht total schwul aus"^^.....der Brüller...
von da an immer wieder kleine Witzeleien von dem einen über den anderen. 
So macht das zusammenspielen Spass und man erinnert sich immer wieder gern an solche Situationen.

Die Ini´s, welche man einfach stur und stumm durchrennt, hake ich im Kopf immer schnell ab (sind ja paar EP´s mehr jetzt)

Ich jedenfalls werde auch weiterhin immer ein freundliches Hallo von mir geben und versuchen mit der Gruppe ins Gepräch zu kommen.

Alle Muffelköppe solln sich halt mit ihrem Loot unterhalten........(wem´s gefällt)

Auf ein fröhliches miteinander !!


----------



## Durca (2. Oktober 2010)

Exakt diesen Post haste auch ins offizielle Forum gepackt -.-


----------



## oldman (2. Oktober 2010)

oh man richtig toll gratuliere zu deiner einstellung da sagt einer nicht huhu und dafür läst du den dann verrecken und auch nur weil du der Held der Gott der Heiler bist. Komunikation schön und gut aber ich hab auch nicht immer bock zu tippen und manchml auch nicht die zeit weill es im normalfall sofort zu nem pull kommt wenn alle da sind und auch schon mal früher.


----------



## Azuran (2. Oktober 2010)

Die inis sind meist einfach zu shcnell durch als das sich ein schönes gespräch wirklich lohnt , und dann sind die leute meist von verscheidenen servern wo die unterhaltung dann spätestens zum ini ende sowieso aufhört .

also fällt das leute kennenlernen so weg.
Wenn ich in eine ini komme shcriebe ich immer ein hallo und Tschüss in den chat .
Fange nur selten gespräche an wegen dem oben genannten , antworte jedoch auf fragen und anderes.


----------



## Mageleo (2. Oktober 2010)

hmm okay ein, Hallo wäre nett aber einen deswegen den heal zu versagen.
Empfinde ich ein wenig übertrieben, wenn die anderen menschen keinen wert auf deinen Kontakt legen.
dann lasse sie doch einfach und mache dein ding, die meisten wollen Marken Farmen.
oder einfach nur schnell wie möglich die frostis hohlen, was denke ich noch viele machen und auch brauchen.

wenn du nicht healst und vll der Random, Tank nicht tankt, die dd´s vll kein schaden machen. 
dann denke ich bist du ein wenig fehl am platz als heal weil ich denke, das ist ein spiel es soll spaß machen und zu keinen zwang führen.
oder wie seht ihr das


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Durca schrieb:


> Exakt diesen Post haste auch ins offizielle Forum gepackt -.-




Nicht ganz, lies dir den Thread nochmal genau durch. Ich habe noch etwas zusätzlich hinzugepackt


----------



## Munzale (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreibe "Huhu" am Anfang..und "Cucu" am Schluss. Wenn ich denn überhaupt random gehe, in unserer Gilde is da zum Glück immer wer zu haben.
Und dann sind wir eh im Ts, ob die anderen dann mit mir schreiben oder nicht ist mir relativ egal.

So ein Zeug wie....ich heil dich nicht wenn du nicht "Hallo" sagst...also das ist mir dann ne Nummer zu verbohrt. 
Ich würde da vermutlich spontan die Gruppe verlassen, weil erpressen lass ich mich sicher nicht. Vor allem nicht in nem Spiel, dass ich nen Heal krieg.

Das wär ja noch schöner^^


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Mageleo schrieb:


> hmm okay ein, Hallo wäre nett aber einen deswegen den heal zu versagen.
> Empfinde ich ein wenig übertrieben, wenn die anderen menschen keinen wert auf deinen Kontakt legen.
> dann lasse sie doch einfach und mache dein ding, die meisten wollen Marken Farmen.
> oder einfach nur schnell wie möglich die frostis hohlen, was denke ich noch viele machen und auch brauchen.
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso wie du, aber ein Hallo zu tippen bringt keinen um


----------



## Quovenja (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass manche Spieler zu später Stund gesprächiger sind.

z.B. Samstag Nacht so um 3 Uhr haben wir (Randoms) uns nach dem Ende der Ini hingesetzt und geplaudert über Gott und die Welt weil wir uns so gut verstanden haben.  Vorletzte und letzte Woche. Mal sehen, obs heute auch wieder klappt.


----------



## Agasul (2. Oktober 2010)

Sag mal willst du Leute diziplinieren, hoffe mal du bist nicht Lehrer von Beruf 
Spass beiseite bei Random Gruppen in Inis sollte ein Hallo und ein Danke (Thx) und BB schon drinn liegen.
Das Problem ist du kommst in ne Ini und der Tank hängt schon am ersten Mob. Dann hast gar keine Zeit was zu schreiben.
Auch das Buffen ist so ein Problem, du gehst in Gruppe als Pala und willst buffen alle schon ausser Range 
Dann vor Garfrost der Aufruf heeeeey Mann SDK pls.
Hmm hat man an Anfang einer Ini nicht genügend Zeit um sich zu begrüssen und mal durch zu Buffen, anscheinend nicht alle 

Also bei Coren Düsterbruch grüss ich auch nicht, weil der liegt ja schon nach 12 Sekunden 

In dem Sinne ein freundliches Hallo an alle!!!!


----------



## Lhunaia (2. Oktober 2010)

Hm, alsooo:
Ich mag gerne, wenn man alle kurz begrüßt, meist klappt das mit dem "hallo" oder "hi" ganz gut.
Oft hat man aber keine Zeit, der Tank pullt schon die 1. Gruppe kaum dass man da ist, man möchte noch buffen und braucht vielleicht sogar noch Mana, dann kommt das Begrüßen zu kurz.

Trotzdem habe ich persönlich meist Glück, alle sind höflich, manchmal sogar lustig. Manchmal auch sch...., aber das ist eher selten.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Quovenja schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass manche Spieler zu später Stund gesprächiger sind.
> 
> z.B. Samstag Nacht so um 3 Uhr haben wir (Randoms) uns nach dem Ende der Ini hingesetzt und geplaudert über Gott und die Welt weil wir uns so gut verstanden haben.  Vorletzte und letzte Woche. Mal sehen, obs heute auch wieder klappt.




Vielleicht sind einige User in solchen Uhrzeiten sensibler als sonst und Gesprächsbedürftig


----------



## Prudenceh (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich einer Gruppe beitrete, dann schreibe ich immer eine kurze Begrüßung. Wenn jemand ein Gespräch anfängt, dann schreib ich auch gerne mit. Aber ich würde jetzt keinem drohen von wegen "Schreib jetzt HALLO oder ich heil Dich nicht" (bin selber Heiler). Wer meint, still sein zu müssen, kann dies gerne tun.

In der Regel sind wir auch mit Leuten aus der Gilde in der Gruppe. Wenn Randoms nicht mit uns schreiben, verlagen wir das Gespräch in den Gildenchannel oder aber sind eh TS.

Wenn mir jemand mit so einer "Drohung" kommen würde wie der TE sie formuliert hat, würd ich wohl ganz freundlich/lustig anfragen, ob die Person nen Clown gefrühstück hat (hey, ich schreib dann ja in dem Moment sogar, was sollte dann echt schnuppe sein) und wenn er weiter darauf besteht, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, wenn betreffender Char die Gruppe verlässt. Beleidigen finde ich persönlich kindisch, aus dem Alter bin ich dann doch raus ^^


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (2. Oktober 2010)

> Ich habe zwei weitere Instanzen besucht und im Gruppenchat geschrieben: "Ich kann euch erst heilen wenn ihr schreibt: (Charaktername) hat einen geilen Hintern". Die Leute haben wie folgt reagiert:



Grund für mich rauszugehen... wirklich. 

Wobei ich immer Hallo sage, wenn es los geht.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Agasul schrieb:


> Sag mal willst du Leute diziplinieren, hoffe mal du bist nicht Lehrer von Beruf
> Spass beiseite bei Random Gruppen in Inis sollte ein Hallo und ein Danke (Thx) und BB schon drinn liegen.
> Das Problem ist du kommst in ne Ini und der Tank hängt schon am ersten Mob. Dann hast gar keine Zeit was zu schreiben.
> Auch das Buffen ist so ein Problem, du gehst in Gruppe als Pala und willst buffen alle schon ausser Range
> ...



Eine Offtopicsache: Ich finde dein Blutefenpersonalauweis klasse 

Lehrer bin ich nicht, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, Hallo und Danke gehören alleine der Höflichkeit genannt. Intensive Gespräche muss man nicht unbedingt immer führen


----------



## Caled (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehöre eigentlich zu dem Typus der am Anfang mal moin, nabend (je nach Tageszeit) oder einfach nur hallo schreibt. Am Ende kommt von mir dann meist ein danke an alle, und dass ich den anderen noch viel Spaß wünsche. Damit gehöre ich zu den "Vielschreibern". Meist sind dann schon ein paar weg, natürlich ohne Verabschiedung. 

Ich fange jetzt von mir aus keine Konversation an. So nach dem Motto, wie alt seid ihr? wo kommt ihr her? wie ist das Wetter bei euch? ich muss euch mal ne geile Story erzählen, also was mir gestern in HDR passiert ist.....  Solche Typen gibt's auch, aber selten. Wenn was total schief läuft, dann spreche ich das aber an. Wenn man z.B. bemerkt, dass ein oder mehrere Spieler diese Instanz noch nicht so wirklich kennen. Oder einfach nur was vergessen, z.B. der Jäger der Knurren bei seinem Pet noch anhat und Aggro Ping Pong mit dem Tank spielt. Ich geb dann gerne Tipps und helfe wo ich kann. Daraus kann sich dann auch mal sehr schnell ne gute Unterhaltung entwickeln und man macht evtl. noch 2 oder 3 weitere Inis zusammen. Das ist leider aber wirklich (sehr) selten.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Grund für mich rauszugehen... wirklich.
> 
> Wobei ich immer Hallo sage, wenn es los geht.




Kannst du mir bitte erklären warum?

Bringt dich der Satz um? Liegt es daran, dass ich die Bedingung gestellt habe? Es ist ja keine Art Erpressung, sondern eher eine Bitte


----------



## Toxxical (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie war eigentlich dein "Treffen mit Kitzuina"?


----------



## Su-Si (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds auch unverständlich, dass nicht mal ein "hi" mehr möglich zu sein scheint. Wirklich zum kotzen. Man kann lange AUsführungen darüber machen, warum die Community so schlecht geworden ist, alleine das Beispiel zeigts doch schon. SChreibfaule egoistische Durchrusher, mehr nicht mehr.


Trotzdem ist es natürlich nicht möglich, die Mitspieler auf deine Art zum reden zu zwingen. AUch wenn ich immer grüße und mich ebenso über das maulfaule Pack ärgere, hätte ich bei einer Ausschlusswahl wohl mit "ja" gestimmt. Werde nicht gerne genötigt, von Tanks nicht und von Heilern auch nicht, selbst wenn sie inhaltlich recht haben. Und nein, "sag was, sonst heile ich dich nicht" ist ein Nötigungsversuch und keine Bitte. EIne Bitte ist nicht an (überlebenswichtige) BEdingungen geknüpft...


Wenn das Reden einen derartigen Stellenwert für dich hat, dass du es zwangsweise installieren musst, dann geh halt mit deiner Gilde los. Von Fremden kannst du nur erhoffen, nicht erzwingen.


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

naja, kommt auf die gruppe an.

Sollte sich die gruppe als 4*Bot raustellen (^^), lass ichs einfach.

Von mir kommt beim betreten einer random-grp ein 


> /p Hi@all
> /p wer will den Seelenstein? Soll ich nen Gesu-brunnen aufstellen?


makro (mehr zeit, als ausreicht ein makro zudrücken, lassen einen ja die wenigsten grp bevor losgestürmt wird).

Kommt darauf keine reaktion, isses mir auch recht, dann gibts nen Seelenstein@myself, und die konversation bleibt recht ... mager


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte erklären warum?
> 
> Bringt dich der Satz um? Liegt es daran, dass ich die Bedingung gestellt habe? Es ist ja keine Art Erpressung, sondern eher eine Bitte



Eine Bitte, die nicht angemessen ist. Ich würde ja Hallo sagen. Würde auch teilweise chatten und mich an Gesprächen beteiligen. Aber wenn das Gespräch direkt so anfängt, hab ich auch auf die Ini kein Bock mehr.
Und ich kann meine Zeit wirklich besser nutzen.
Würde ich den Hintergrund deiner Aussage in dem Fall nicht kennen, wäre ich wie gesagt direkt weg. Denn es klingt etwas mehr als arrogant für mich. Und das muss nicht sein.

edit und jo, wie gesagt, ich sag moin ua.


----------



## Geroma (2. Oktober 2010)

Schreibe als Tank relativ wenig, wozu auch. Wenn dann wird mal was gefragt woher der das und das item hat und wie das und das funktioniert (grade an heilern weil ich selbst keinen habe). 
Ansonsten nur "Den Erfolg machen?" oder so.... Kommt aber auch auf meine Lage druf an. 
Woran ich mich gern beteilige sind Diskusionen über Veränderungen und co. 
Das heißeste Thema überhaupt : "Tanks die Leaven sollten nen 7 Tage Ini debuff bekommen damit die nicht mehr übers tool suchen können"
Die geilste antwort wo dds dann selbst die gruppe leaven (meistens die, die damit angefangen haben) : "Dann wartest statt 30 Minuten auf ne Instanz ganz einfach mal 60 minuten, 2 stunden oder wenn du pech hast 7 Tage und dann sehen wir uns wieder, wärend ich mir die woche mit Realminterne DDs und Heiler den Tag versüße" 
Ansonsten mal wenn man merkt die gucken das gleiche wie man selbst im tv. (Ja Tanken ist atm sehr langweilig, ändert sich ja bald)
Oder diskusionen wieso der Herr mit dem 6300 GS (was ja so imba sein soll, bullshit) Trotz ganzzeitlicher aktivität nur 2k dps fährt.... 
Warum der DK immer wieder aggro zieht, oh tut mir leid tank geskillt vergessen umzubauen... 
Oder warum der Heiler die ganze Zeit AFK ist oder nicht genug heilt.

Ansonsten, wozu schreiben oder antworten? Allein vom Verhalten einiger DDs oder Heiler her halte ich die klappe und überleg zu leaven vorallem wenn "Bitte schneller run" von nem dd kommt der am ende mit lvl 80 in ner Hero, 
sage und schreibe 1000dps Fährt....

Naja  darum schreib ich nichts, wird mir zu blöde


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Eine Bitte, die nicht angemessen ist. Ich würde ja Hallo sagen. Würde auch teilweise chatten und mich an Gesprächen beteiligen. Aber wenn das Gespräch direkt so anfängt, hab ich auch auf die Ini kein Bock mehr.
> Und ich kann meine Zeit wirklich besser nutzen.
> Würde ich den Hintergrund deiner Aussage in dem Fall nicht kennen, wäre ich wie gesagt direkt weg. Denn es klingt etwas mehr als arrogant für mich. Und das muss nicht sein.
> 
> edit und jo, wie gesagt, ich sag moin ua.



Wenn man das aus dieser Sicht sieht ist es verständlich. Würdest du es genauso machen, wenn du z.b für jede neue Gruppe immer eine Stunde warten würdest, weil dein Server leer ist?


----------



## Tamerlein (2. Oktober 2010)

wie du bei manchen antworten hier im thread schon merken kannst, es gibt leute mit denen wollte ich niemals kontakt haben. selbst auf eine einfache diskussion kommen schon beleidigungen.
ich sag hallo und bb, wenn ich es net vergesse. wenn sonst jemand grüßt antworte ich. wenn jemand fragen hat antworte ich.
aber auf deine äußerung "sag dasunddas sonst kein heal" würde ich ne ausschlußwahl starten und bei nichtgelingen selber gehen. ohne vorgeschichte wie man sie aus diesem thread jetzt kennt wäre das eine egonummer die man in einem spiel nicht akzeptieren muss.

unterhaltungen im gruppenchat brauch ich net weil man mit den leuten eh fast nie wieder zusammenspielen wird. meistens bin ich im ts mit rl kumpels oder gildenleuten. oder man hat ne gemischte grp, da schreib ich dann auch im /p mit "meinen" leuten, und da kommt meist auch ne konversation mit den "fremden" dabei heraus.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EY7Jx7R_gI0


Ok, damit hast Du natürlich Recht.
Man trifft auf Spieler unterschiedlicher Nationalitäten nur in Arenen und Schlachtfeldern.

sry


----------



## bargain (2. Oktober 2010)

Ah, ein Kontrollmensch. Schön. Sag hallo oder du kriegst keine Heilung. Oder anders: Sitz, du Köter, sonst kriegste kein Leckerli.

Ich persönlich find dich albern. Und dein Video konnte ich nicht zuende gucken, du bist mir zu gruselig. Irgendwie auchn bisl peinlich. Würdest du mir begegnen und mir so nen Satz um die Ohren hauen, wär ich sofort wieder raus aus der Gruppe. Es ist ein Spiel, und das hat nichts mit rl zu tun. Im rl grüße ich. Im Spiel werde ich dich nie wirklich kennen lernen, daher ist es egal ob wir uns begrüßen oder nicht. So halte ich das. Rl ist rl, Spiel ist Spiel. Imho übertreibst du völlig und siehst die Grenzen nicht. Das beweist auch dein völlig mülliges Video. Leb deine Extrovertiertheit an anderen aus.


----------



## predox (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte erklären warum?
> 
> Bringt dich der Satz um? Liegt es daran, dass ich die Bedingung gestellt habe? Es ist ja keine Art Erpressung, sondern eher eine Bitte


Tut mir leid, aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. 


Schauen wir mal was der Duden zum Wort "erpressen" meint: "Er|pres|sung, die; -, -en: von Drohungen od. Gewaltmaßnahmen begleitete od. damit durchgesetzte Forderung" (quelle: www.duden.de)

Überprüfen wir das mal bei deiner "Bitte" ( "Ich kann euch erst heilen wenn ihr schreibt: (Charaktername) hat einen geilen Hintern")

-> damit durchgesetzte Forderung: Forderung zum Schreiben des Satzes "Charaktername hat einen geilen Hintern" -> ergo Forderung vorhanden

-> Drohung: "Ich kann euch erst heilen, wenn.." -> ergo Drohung vorhanden




Damit erfüllt, deine "Bitte" alle Kriterien einer Erpressung. Wieso ist es jetzt also keine Erpressung?

Wenn das in meiner Gruppe passiert wäre, hätte ich die Grp geleaved und den Spieler reported, weil du gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstossen hast: 




"2. Regeln für das "Chatten" und die Interaktion mit anderen Benutzern oder Mitarbeitern von Blizzard Entertainment.

(1) Inhalte oder Sprachäußerungen, ob schriftlich oder mündlich, bereitzustellen oder zu übermitteln, die nach dem Ermessen von Blizzard Entertainment als anstößig eingestuft werden, einschließlich Sprache und Inhalte, die gegen Gesetze verstoßen oder Rechte verletzen, die belästigen, schädigen oder drohen, beleidigen, belästigen, verleumden, diffamieren, herabsetzen, oder die vulgäre, obszöne, Angst einflößende, sexuell anstößige, rassistische, ethnisch oder auf andere Art anstößige Inhalte oder Sprachäußerungen beinhalten. Sie dürfen weder falsche Rechtschreibung noch alternative Schreibweisen benutzen, um die oben angeführten inhaltlichen und sprachlichen Richtlinien zu umgehen."

Quelle:http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html







BTT: Ich habe nichts gegen ein "Hi, Hallo, Huhu etc.", allerdings ist mir der Zusammenhang zwischen einer Begrüssung und dem was du dann in deinem "weiterführenden  Experiment" erreichen wolltest, leider nicht schlüssig. 




mfg predox


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Geroma schrieb:


> Schreibe als Tank relativ wenig, wozu auch. Wenn dann wird mal was gefragt woher der das und das item hat und wie das und das funktioniert (grade an heilern weil ich selbst keinen habe).
> Ansonsten nur "Den Erfolg machen?" oder so.... Kommt aber auch auf meine Lage druf an.
> Woran ich mich gern beteilige sind Diskusionen über Veränderungen und co.
> Das heißeste Thema überhaupt : "Tanks die Leaven sollten nen 7 Tage Ini debuff bekommen damit die nicht mehr übers tool suchen können"
> ...




Ich verstehe dich. Wenn irgendwelche sinnfreien Diskussion anfangen oder Hetzparolen, dann überlege ich mir dreimal ob ich mitreden sollte. Du könntest in solchen Situationen ein Themawechsel starten


----------



## Su-Si (2. Oktober 2010)

predox schrieb:


> Damit erfüllt, deine "Bitte" alle Kriterien einer Erpressung. Wieso ist es jetzt also keine Erpressung?



Erpressung braucht eine Vermögensverfügung(sabsicht), daher hier Nötigung (Nötigungsmittel hier "Drohung" = Inaussichtstellen eines empfindlichen Übels, auf das der Drohende Einfluss hat oder zu haben vorgibt- "Empfindliches Übel" = fehldende Heilung = Tod... Alles natürlich virtuell...^^)





*Klugscheissermodus off* ^^


----------



## Hrum (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie kommst du drauf, das ne einstündige wartezeit was mit nem leeren server zu tun hat, wo das dungeon-tool doch serverübergreifend ist?^^


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

predox schrieb:


> BTT: Ich habe nichts gegen ein "Hi, Hallo, Huhu etc.", allerdings ist mir der Zusammenhang zwischen einer Begrüssung und dem was du dann in deinem "weiterführenden  Experiment" erreichen wolltest, leider nicht schlüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Predox,

das kann ich dir gerne erklären. Mit dieser Bedingung wollte ich schauen wie die User darauf reagieren und ehrlich gesagt, es war fst genauso wie beim reinen "Hallo".

Ergo komme ich zur Annahme, wenn ich Andere um ein "Hallo" oder "schreibt, dass ich einen geilen Hintern habe" bitte, dass die Bitte etwas zu verlangen das Negative ist und nicht das Wort/ der Satz an sich.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Hrum schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf, das ne einstündige wartezeit was mit nem leeren server zu tun hat, wo das dungeon-tool doch serverübergreifend ist?^^




Ich weiß, ich wollte damit sagen, ob er genauso die gruppe verlassen würde, wenn er für die nächste Gruppe 1 Stunde warten müsste


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

bargain schrieb:


> Ah, ein Kontrollmensch. Schön. Sag hallo oder du kriegst keine Heilung. Oder anders: Sitz, du Köter, sonst kriegste kein Leckerli.
> 
> Ich persönlich find dich albern. Und dein Video konnte ich nicht zuende gucken, du bist mir zu gruselig. Irgendwie auchn bisl peinlich. Würdest du mir begegnen und mir so nen Satz um die Ohren hauen, wär ich sofort wieder raus aus der Gruppe. Es ist ein Spiel, und das hat nichts mit rl zu tun. Im rl grüße ich. Im Spiel werde ich dich nie wirklich kennen lernen, daher ist es egal ob wir uns begrüßen oder nicht. So halte ich das. Rl ist rl, Spiel ist Spiel. Imho übertreibst du völlig und siehst die Grenzen nicht. Das beweist auch dein völlig mülliges Video. Leb deine Extrovertiertheit an anderen aus.




Du hast doch mit den Usern innerhalb einer Instanz doch auch für eine gewisse Zeit deines Lebens zu tun. Meinst du nicht, dass ein "Hallo" alleine der Freundlichkeitshalber geschrieben werden sollte?


----------



## bargain (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine, dass du sie nicht alle auf dem Zaun hast.


----------



## darkcava (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> Kitzuina




Weil mich die Leute nicht interessieren und ich sie nicht wiedersehe. Wem das nicht passt, kann gerne gehen. Dank dng finder kommt direkt der nächste nach. Wer auf rpg steht, soll hdro spielen. WoW ist seit WotlK bevölkert von item-und statgeilen, GS-Nutzenden, wortkargen teilweise unfreundlichen Spielern. Ich bin einer davon, und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Krinos (2. Oktober 2010)

Das ding ist ja, das Gespräche normalerweise entstehen wenn Probleme bei einem Boss auftreten. Da die Hero-Inis aber so leicht sind gibt es garkeinen grund irgendwas zu besprechen ergo kommen keine gespräche zustande. Gegen ein Hallo am anfang und ein Tschüss am ende gibts aber wirklich nix einzuwenden


----------



## Lornorr (2. Oktober 2010)

Ein "Hallo" zu Beginn und ein "Tschüss und danke für die Gruppe" am Ende gehört für mich dazu.
Alles andere ist (zur Zeit) nicht notwendig oder erwünscht, da die Instanzen einfach zu schnell gehen.
Wenn ich da eine Unterhaltung anfangen würde, hielten mich die meisten sicher für seltsam :-)


----------



## Vadesh (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach keine Randomhero um interessante und tiefgründige Gespräche mit Leuten zu führen, die ich zum ersten Mal sehe und wahrscheinlich auch das letzte Mal.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> Wenn ich da eine Unterhaltung anfangen würde, hielten mich die meisten sicher für seltsam :-)




Genau das ist der Punkt. Sich unterhalten ist ewas alltäglichen. Die Frage ist, weshalb das in WoW eher als Fremdkörper angesehen wird.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

darkcava schrieb:


> Weil mich die Leute nicht interessieren und ich sie nicht wiedersehe. Wem das nicht passt, kann gerne gehen. Dank dng finder kommt direkt der nächste nach. Wer auf rpg steht, soll hdro spielen. WoW ist seit WotlK bevölkert von item-und statgeilen, GS-Nutzenden, wortkargen teilweise unfreundlichen Spielern. Ich bin einer davon, und das ist auch gut so!




Also kann man in deinm Fall sagen, dass die Leute für dich eher Mittel zum Zweck sind und du nichts dagegen hättest, wenn diese gegen CPU-Spieler ausgetauscht werden?

Ich glaube, dass du ein netter Kerl bist, deswegen verstehe ich dein Egoismusgedanken nicht so recht. Machst du es, weil du der Überzeugung bist das zu tun oder weil Andere genaso handeln und du deswegen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast?


----------



## myadictivo (2. Oktober 2010)

wenn mir einer an den kopf klatscht "ich heil dich erst, wenn du xyz gesagt hast" würd ich mal stark am geisteszustand zweifeln. haste irgendwie zuwenig zuneigung abbekommen als kind oder irgend nen geltungsbedürfnis ?

für gewöhnlich sag ich auch mal nen hallo wenn ich in die gruppe komme. selten entstehen auch gespräche. im grunde möchte ich aber auch nicht ellenlange gespräche führen sondern das ding in ruhe und gediegen durchzocken.

was garnicht geht sind irgendwelche flames.dann leave ich die gruppe. egal ob ich als dd, heal oder tank dabei bin


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreibe hay oder huhu sobald die Gruppe voll ist.
Danach rennt der Tank eh los. 
Also ich hätte garkeine Zeit irgend etwas in den Gruppenchat zu schreiben.
Meistens beginnt erst ein Gespräch wenn etwas schief läuft, z.B. wenn der Tank verreckt oder sonstwas.
Aber wenns flüssig läuft redet so gut wie keiner.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hay oder huhu sobald die Gruppe voll ist.
> Danach rennt der Tank eh los.
> Also ich hätte garkeine Zeit irgend etwas in den Gruppenchat zu schreiben.
> Meistens beginnt erst ein Gespräch wenn etwas schief läuft, z.B. wenn der Tank verreckt oder sonstwas.
> Aber wenns flüssig läuft redet so gut wie keiner.




Sprich, Gespräche entstehen bei euch nur situationsbedingt? Hättest du denn etwas dagegen, wenn innerhalb der Gruppe "über Gott und die Welt" gesprochen wird?


----------



## Cathan (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich rede meistens auch nicht viel in Heros aber wenigstens ein "hi" und "cu" kann man erwarten.
Warum ich wenig in rnd inis rede? Weil die meisten Spieler eh schnell durchrushen wollen (Stichwort: OGOG) und garnicht an Konversationen interessiert sind und wenn ich reden will hab ich Freunde.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

bargain schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass du sie nicht alle auf dem Zaun hast.




Vielleicht hast du sogar recht


----------



## Zizeel (2. Oktober 2010)

omg was bist du denn für einer?ist doch nicht unsere problem wenn keiner mit dir redet


----------



## Yosef (2. Oktober 2010)

Assoziales Verhalten vom TE


----------



## ztryqer (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ... aber ein Hallo zu tippen bringt keinen um


_Du_ ist ganz schön arrogant, dass _du_ virtuelle Mitspieler sterben lässt, nur weil _du dich_ einsam fühlst bzw. weil _du_ so uninteressant ist, dass Niemand _dir_ Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.  

Wenn _du dich i_n die World of Warcraft einloggst, um über Gott und die Welt zu reden, dann mach das doch einfach (wie alle anderen auch) im Handels- oder Gildenchannel, anstatt _deine_ Random-Gruppe in Geiselhaft zu nehmen.


----------



## Annovella (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich fange nicht groß irgendwelche Themen in Instanzen an, jedoch erkläre ich oft kurz das ich am Liebsten alle möglichen Bosse auslasse und/oder Abkürzungen(z.B. Gun Drak nachdem 1. Boss ins Wasser springen) nehme.
Hätte ich weniger Chars und mehr Zeit zum Spielen, würde ich es vllt. gemütlicher angehen und auhc mal etwas mehr schreiben, jedoch möchte ich nur immer die Daily-Hero fix durchrennen mit meinen Chars und keine Diskussion über Azeroths Next Topmodel machen.


----------



## Piando (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag in den meisten Inis "Hallo" und mit nem Makro "Danke Euch, Byebye", weil das auf dauer immer einzutippen nervt (vorallem wenn man tank oder heal spielt und marken farmt)
ich hab aber beim leveln meines priests gemerkt, dass inis mit unterhalten soo viel spaß machen können. ich war in der allseits beliebten instanz uldaman und im laufe des run waren bestimmt 10 leute in der gruppe (natürlich nicht gleichzeitig), weil immer einer geleavt ist. nur ein spieler war mit mir die ganze zeit da und wir haben uns beim warten sehr nett unterhalten =)


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> _Du_ ist ganz schön arrogant, dass _du_ virtuelle Mitspieler sterben lässt, nur weil _du dich_ einsam fühlst bzw. weil _du_ so uninteressant ist, dass Niemand _dir_ Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.
> 
> Wenn _du dich i_n die World of Warcraft einloggst, um über Gott und die Welt zu reden, dann mach das doch einfach (wie alle anderen auch) im Handels- oder Gildenchannel, anstatt _deine_ Random-Gruppe in Geiselhaft zu nehmen.




Das um "Gott und die Welt" schreiben ist eher nebensächlich und für Gesprächsbereite. Ein "Hallo" zumindest bringt niemanden um. Du begrüßt doch auch Menschen, wenn zu Arbeit gehst, in der Schule oder dich privat verabredest


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich fange nicht groß irgendwelche Themen in Instanzen an, jedoch erkläre ich oft kurz das ich am Liebsten alle möglichen Bosse auslasse und/oder Abkürzungen(z.B. Gun Drak nachdem 1. Boss ins Wasser springen) nehme.
> Hätte ich weniger Chars und mehr Zeit zum Spielen, würde ich es vllt. gemütlicher angehen und auhc mal etwas mehr schreiben, jedoch möchte ich nur immer die Daily-Hero fix durchrennen mit meinen Chars und keine Diskussion über Azeroths Next Topmodel machen.




Azeroths Next Topmodel presentet by Thrall


----------



## Rasta Wayne (2. Oktober 2010)

nö ich sag gar nix... hab n kommentar in dein youtube video geschrieben, da kannste lesen wieso


----------



## bargain (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Azeroths Next Topmodel presentet by Thrall






Ne was hab ich gelacht. Witzfigur.


----------



## Byte768 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Du begrüßt doch auch Menschen, wenn zu Arbeit gehst, in der Schule oder dich privat verabredest



Ähm, Nein. Du solltest vielleicht ein wenig Lebenserfahrung sammeln. Warum sollten 'Fremde' gegrüßt und zugelabert werden? Nichts anderes sind diese Leute mit denen man zusammengewürfelt wird.
Jemanden zu erpressen oder absichtlich sterben zu lassen um des eigenen Ego willen, verbietet schon die Netiquette des Spiels. Chatten ist freiwillig, find dich einfach damit ab! Wenn du chatten willst, such dir eine Kontaktbörse, die sind für so etwas gemacht und nicht einmal dort will jeder was mit zu dir haben, schon gar nicht wenn sie merken, das du merkwürdige Vorstellungen hast.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Rasta schrieb:


> nö ich sag gar nix... hab n kommentar in dein youtube video geschrieben, da kannste lesen wieso




Ich habe deinen sehr ausführlichen Kommentar auf meinem Video gelesen und diesen entsprechend beantwortet


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

bargain schrieb:


> Ne was hab ich gelacht. Witzfigur.




Ich fand das auch lusig. Schön, dass wir das gemeinsam so sehen


----------



## qqqqq942 (2. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tja und bei Randoms wirst Du nunmal auf Spieler des gesamten Realmpools stoßen.
> Und das sind nicht nur deutsche Server - ergo auch andere Nationalitäten.



Nein in einem Relampool haben alle die gleiche Sprache ausgewählt ... Egentlich wurden solche Irrtümer schon vor Monaten behoben aber naja *seuftz* ...

Und die Kommunikation - besonders die Ausdrucksweise, bei vorhandener Kommunikation, lässt oft zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## ztryqer (2. Oktober 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Kitzuina schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du begrüßt doch auch Menschen, wenn zu Arbeit gehst, in der Schule oder dich privat verabredest
> ...



Richtig, wenn _du_ ('Kitzuina') schon die Wow mit der Arbeit vergleichst: Lässt _du_ dann auch Kollegen (bei Kunden oder bei Vorgesetzten) ins Messer laufen, nur weil sie _dich_ an dem Morgen nicht mit den richtigen Worten begrüßt haben?

Selbstreflexion ist schon was feines, sollte jeder haben - auch 'Kitzuina'.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

@TE

1) Auf ein Hallo, welches ich erzwinge, kann ich gnaz prima verzichten

2) finde ich es doch recht assi, jemanden auf die Art und Weise meine Spielsicht der Dinge aufzuzwingen.
Nur weil du das ganz wichtig findest, müssen alle anderen mitziehen?
Und um das zu erreichen nutzt du auch noch deine Position als Heiler aus.
Mächtig erwachsen ehrlich.

Und um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ich begüße eine gute Konversation in Innies und gelegentlich klappt das auch.
Aber ich bin nicht so egozentrisch dreist, dies meinen Mitmenschen aufzwingen zu wollen.

Offensichtlich scheinst du nach dem etablierten Heliozentrischen Weltbild das Kitzuinasche Welltbild hinterherschieben zu wollen.


----------



## qqqqq942 (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist zudem aufgefallen, dass diese nicht vorhandene Kommunikationsbereitschaft oft zu Beleidigungen, Grundlosen Gruppenrauswürfen, Wiperverursachen(vorsätzlich) und anderem führt


----------



## Cathan (2. Oktober 2010)

Eine Begrüßung/Verabschiedung gehört normalerweise zu einer einigermaßen guten Kinderstube, aber jmd dafür zu bestrafen dass er dich nicht begrüßt ist lächerlich.


----------



## qqqqq942 (2. Oktober 2010)

Quovenja schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass manche Spieler zu später Stund gesprächiger sind.
> 
> z.B. Samstag Nacht so um 3 Uhr haben wir (Randoms) uns nach dem Ende der Ini hingesetzt und geplaudert über Gott und die Welt weil wir uns so gut verstanden haben. Vorletzte und letzte Woche. Mal sehen, obs heute auch wieder klappt.



Das hab ich auch schon erlebt - leider hab ich fast nie die Gelegenheit so spät noch zu spielen...


----------



## Obsurd (2. Oktober 2010)

Finde ne unterhaltung wichtig, also jetzt mit wotlk nicht so aber in cata wird es wieder wichtiger


----------



## qqqqq942 (2. Oktober 2010)

Caled schrieb:


> Ich gehöre eigentlich zu dem Typus der am Anfang mal moin, nabend (je nach Tageszeit) oder einfach nur hallo schreibt. Am Ende kommt von mir dann meist ein danke an alle, und dass ich den anderen noch viel Spaß wünsche. Damit gehöre ich zu den "Vielschreibern". Meist sind dann schon ein paar weg, natürlich ohne Verabschiedung.
> 
> Ich fange jetzt von mir aus keine Konversation an. So nach dem Motto, wie alt seid ihr? wo kommt ihr her? wie ist das Wetter bei euch? ich muss euch mal ne geile Story erzählen, also was mir gestern in HDR passiert ist..... Solche Typen gibt's auch, aber selten. Wenn was total schief läuft, dann spreche ich das aber an. Wenn man z.B. bemerkt, dass ein oder mehrere Spieler diese Instanz noch nicht so wirklich kennen. Oder einfach nur was vergessen, z.B. der Jäger der Knurren bei seinem Pet noch anhat und Aggro Ping Pong mit dem Tank spielt. Ich geb dann gerne Tipps und helfe wo ich kann. Daraus kann sich dann auch mal sehr schnell ne gute Unterhaltung entwickeln und man macht evtl. noch 2 oder 3 weitere Inis zusammen. Das ist leider aber wirklich (sehr) selten.



genau


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Finde ne unterhaltung wichtig, also jetzt mit wotlk nicht so aber in cata wird es wieder wichtiger




Ich hoffe, dass du recht hast.

Ach ja, gibt es jemand der die Beta bereits spielt und dort die Instanzen besucht hat?

Habt ihr da mehr mit den Leuten gesprochen oder war das wie im aktuellen Addon?


----------



## Shaila (2. Oktober 2010)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich dich dafür loben, das du endlich einmal eine sinnvolle Umfrage machst. Auf so einer Schiene fährst du gut.

Dann möchte ich sagen, dass ich natürlich schnell durch die Heros will. Solange nur Leute dabei sind, die nicht von meinem Server sind, sage ich zwar freundlich "Hallo" aber das war es auch. Und selbst wenn ich mit Serverkollegen gehe reicht es meist nicht darüber hinaus. Klar, ab und an fragt man nach Buffs oder einem Tisch, aber das zähle ich nicht wirklich zu.

Das Problem in WOTLK ist doch ganz einfach, das jedwede Kommunikation sinnlos geworden ist. Deswegen findet sie auch ganz einfach kaum noch statt, wozu auch ? Haben hier ja schon mehrere geschrieben. Es ist schlicht weg nicht mehr nötig. In Cataclysm wird Blizzard diesem "Problem" (Wie man es auch sieht) entgegenwirken, indem der Anspruch wieder steigt.

Gespräche etc. führe ich immer noch lieber mit meinen Kollegen, meiner Gilde oder im Handelschannel ()


In 5er Instanzen ist Kommunikation unnötig geworden, DAS ist das Problem und nicht die Leute. Ändere das System und das Verhalten der Leute wird sich mitändern.


----------



## madmurdock (2. Oktober 2010)

Aha, du erwartest also von Leuten, die man absichtlich verrecken laesst, dass sie dann auf einmal TOTAL FREUNDLICH und mit dem groessten SONNENBLUMEN Lächeln sich mit dir und deinem tollen Heilkollegen ueber Gott und die Welt unterhalten?

Selten so n daemlichen Ansatz gesehen eine Basis für "freundliche" Kommunikation zu schaffen.

Wenn jemand flamed, macht er genau das Richtige. Dann haste auch deine tolle "Kommunikation".


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Gehört für dich die Kommunikation an sich in Instanzen nicht zum Spielen dazu? Sich einfach mal auszutauschen oder ein paar witzige Erlebnisse gegenseitig zu erzählen.



Wenn du das "alte Instanzen Feeling" willst dann musst du dir auch deine Gruppe auf dem alten Weg suchen. Sprich stell dich in ne Hauptstadt und spamm rum was du wofür suchst. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen ausser dass sie dir wohl ein bisserl die Gehirnwindungen verdreht haben müssen.
Sollen dich die anderen auf ein Podest heben nur weil du der Heiler bist und dich unterhalten, für dich tanzen und dir Opfer bringen? Schraub mal dein Ego ein bisschen runter - es sind nämlich genau solche Aktionen weswegen immer weniger Leute Lust auf den Dungeonfinder haben weil sie dann mit solchen Koffern die irgendwelche Aktionen in der Art abliefern zusammen kommen.

Du willst das eine ini/grp nach deinen Wünschen abläuft? Dann such dir die Leute per Hand raus - und zwar welche die mit deinen Schwachsinnigen Aktionen einverstanden sind.


----------



## datsoli (2. Oktober 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich deine Methoden für etwas fragwürdig halte und die ganze Diskussion für etwas übertrieben liegt das Problem doch an zwei Dingen.

1. die Dungeons die keinerlei Anspruch mehr bieten und durch die eifnach durchgerusht werden kann.
2. der Dungeonfinder der dich mit wildfremden Spielern von anderen Realms, welche du vermutlich nie wieder siehst nahezu instant (seien wir mal ehrlich 9 Min Wartezeit sind lächerlich im Gegensatz zu dem was du als DD früher teilweise suchen musstest) verfrachtet und damit noch mehr zu diesem Schnellimbiss-Felling beiträgt.

Daraus resultiert, dass A) sowieso jegliche Motivation fehlt eine "Beziehung" zu den Mitspielern aufzubauen die du eh niemals wieder siehst (gerade auf größeren Realmpools) und  zwischen den im Akkord gepullten Trashpacks ohnehin die Zeit fehlt großartige Konversationen zu führen. Ich habe allerdings auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei den meisten Spielern trotzdem immernoch wenigstens zu einem Hall und einem Bye reicht. Wenn nicht interessiert es mich ehrlich egsagt aber auch weniger da ich selbst zu den Spielern gehöre die jede Instanz schon x-mal gecleart hat und nur froh bin wenn es relativ fix und ohne großartige Repkosten durchgeht. Abhilfe kann da glaube ich nur anspruchsvollerer und interessanterer Content leisten. Ich als großer BC Fan (und mit den folgenden Aussagen rsikiere ich vermutlich wieder Flames) halte es beispielsweise auch nicht für gut, dass die Daily HCs mit Wotlk dank Schwierigkeitsgrad und Dungeonfinder so exzessiv farmbar sind. Wenn ich daran denke wie das mit BC war (und ich habe Highend geraidet) und die Daily HC beispielsweise Arkatraz HC war dann konntest du da nicht mal eben so mit Randoms durchrushen, geschweige denn nen 5 Minuten Invite + Teleport zur Instanz bekommen. Da bist du nicht mal eben so nebenbei auf 40-50 Clearruns pro Instanz gekommen und die Instanz hatte auch immernoch einen gewissen Anspruch ( es sei denn du bist mit ner eingespielten T6/Sunwell Gildengruppe reingegangen). Es war aber einfach auch nicht nötig sich auf Teufel komm raus jeden Tag seine Marken in den HCs (und speziell Daily HC) zu holen da das Markensystem ganz anders war und es keine Tier Sets für HC-Marken und auch keine 2 Highend-Super-Spezial Marken für das komplettieren der Daily Quest sondern eben nur 2 ganz normale Marken die du auch problemlos in Bollwerk HC holen konntest. Damals hat es niemanden gestört, aber ich will mir garnicht ausmalen was für ein Geheule es geben würde wenn Spieler sich plötzlich nicht mehr ihre 2 "Frostis" in den "Ikea-Kindergarten-Instanzen" holen können.. Naja bevor ich noch mehr abschweife.. Das ist eben nur ein Beispiel von vielen Dingen die zu dieser "gogo AE gogo PEPEW" Mentalität beitragen genauso wie die mangelnde (oder fragwürdige) Kommunikation in HC Randomgruppen nur eine Auswirkung dieser Mentalität ist. Solche Leute gab es nebenbei bemerkt auch mit CLassic und BC schon, nur (meiner ganz persönlichen Erfahrung nach) nicht in diesem Maße..


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.


Sehe ich auch so. Einen nicht heilen nur weil mal einer nichts sagt ist ja wie im Kindergarten. Da ist der Heiler dann sogar noch schlimmer als die anderen stummen Fische. So jemanden würde ich rauswählen.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal möchte ich dich dafür loben, das du endlich einmal eine sinnvolle Umfrage machst. Auf so einer Schiene fährst du gut.
> 
> Dann möchte ich sagen, dass ich natürlich schnell durch die Heros will. Solange nur Leute dabei sind, die nicht von meinem Server sind, sage ich zwar freundlich "Hallo" aber das war es auch. Und selbst wenn ich mit Serverkollegen gehe reicht es meist nicht darüber hinaus. Klar, ab und an fragt man nach Buffs oder einem Tisch, aber das zähle ich nicht wirklich zu.
> 
> ...



Danke dir für deinen Lob. 

Ich kan deine Gedankengänge gut nachvollziehen. Wie ist es den aber mit eine einfachen "Hallo"? Ist das wirlich zu viel verlangt?


----------



## Herebos 82 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich möchte mich zu diesem thema auch mal eußern da mich das verhalten mancher spieler doch sehr wundert.

Warum nehmt ihr den satz mit dem hintern so ernst? Er hat doch gesagt das es von ihm ein Test war um die reaktionen von anderen spielern zu sehn und ich finde das war eine gute idee weil sie das größte problem des menschlichen zusammen-lebens aufzeigt.


Mangelnder Respekt gegenüber anderen und Mangelnder humor.


Oder glaubt jmd das er sich im rl sich fremden gegenüber anders verhält als im spiel? Ich glaub nicht.


Wenn leute das so ernst sehen wenn jmd sowas schreibt dann soll er besser den pc ausmachen oder offline spiele spielen!

Jeder ist genervt wenn er immer wieder durch die selben ini s geht aber den humor sollte man nie verlieren!!!



Und wenn dann leute kommen und sagen das es sich um nötigung handelt oder um erpressung oder sich sonnst wie aufspielen müssen dann ist das arm.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich deine Methoden für etwas fragwürdig halte und die ganze Diskussion für etwas übertrieben liegt das Problem doch an zwei Dingen.
> 
> 1. die Dungeons die keinerlei Anspruch mehr bieten und durch die eifnach durchgerusht werden kann.
> 2. der Dungeonfinder der dich mit wildfremden Spielern von anderen Realms, welche du vermutlich nie wieder siehst nahezu instant (seien wir mal ehrlich 9 Min Wartezeit sind lächerlich im Gegensatz zu dem was du als DD früher teilweise suchen musstest) verfrachtet und damit noch mehr zu diesem Schnellimbiss-Felling beiträgt.
> ...



Je anspruchsvoller die Instanz desto Gesprächbereiter sind die Gruppen? Dann ist es doch eher ein Zwangsgespräch, weil man sonst nicht weiter kommt.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Video ist ja der größte Schwachsinn. Und auch wenn sich das jetzt wie der größte Flame anhört hier im Thread aber ein paar Punkte gibts dazu zu sagen:

1. Setz dich hin und lies ein Buch - deine Aussprache bzw die falschen Artikel immer wieder zu verwenden ist einfach grottig
2. Die Musik - was bist du? Ein 12 jähriges kleines Mädchen das sich mit Mangas die Zeit vertreibt?
3. Es gibt auch Sprachkurse gegen Lispel.
4. Der Augenarzt kann auch was gegen schielen machen.

Und zu guter Letzt erschließt es sich mir nicht wie ein erwachsener Mann so hinüber in der Rübe sein kann, sich eine Kamera von oben vors Gesicht hält (normalerweise könnte man die ja wo abstellen - hat sogar schon Alf im Vorspann gemacht), und über die Begrüßungsfaulheit der anderen Mitspieler in einem virtuellen Spiel, von denen man nur ein Alter Ego kennt, redet und sich dabei auch noch toll findet.


Geh mal raus Leben und änder deine Ansichten Mr. Jungfrau


PS: Ich weiß ja nicht ob du es bist bzw. hätte ich auch nix dagegen aber falls du kein Homosexuell orrientierter Kerl bist dann solltest du schnellstens mal über dich nachdenken und dir über deine Aussprache und Verhaltensweise ziemliche Gedanken machen...


----------



## dustail (2. Oktober 2010)

Warst du nicht der, der sich mal Umbringen oder 500g Salz essen wollte?


----------



## Herebos 82 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die instanzen wieder schwieriger werden wir die selben probleme bekommen wie wir sie jetzt schon im low lvl bereichen haben.

Einer macht einen fehler dann wird geflamed und dann wird geleavt.

Im endeffekt wird man wieder zwei bis dreimal den df anschmeißen müssen weil irgendwelche nervenbündel meinen ihren frust an anderen leuten auslassen zu müssen.
wie gesagt jetzt schon realität.

Und wie die leute miteinander umgehen ist ein soziales problem und nicht das problem des gameplay oder des schwierigkeitsgrades.


----------



## Kuya (2. Oktober 2010)

Oft hilft es einfach, durch lustiges Off-Game gelaber das Eis zu brechen.
wenn die ersten mal schmunzeln mussten, dann sind viele auch bereit sich auf ein Gespräch einzulassen,
und man wird "warm" miteinander. Dann fangen die meißten auch an sich Teammäßig mühe zu geben, statt diese
schweigende Arroganz alá (mal sehen was die 4 Pfeifen diese Ini so treiben) durchzuziehen.


----------



## Sano (2. Oktober 2010)

ich möchte nicht dazu gezwungen werden mich mit anderen unterhalten zu müssen.
ich habe manchmal anstrengende arbeitstage hinter mir wo ich abends einfach froh
bin nur "bots" in meiner gruppe zu haben.

mfg


----------



## Aîm (2. Oktober 2010)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> Wenn ich einer Gruppe beitrete, dann schreibe ich immer eine kurze Begrüßung. Wenn jemand ein Gespräch anfängt, dann schreib ich auch gerne mit. Aber ich würde jetzt keinem drohen von wegen "Schreib jetzt HALLO oder ich heil Dich nicht" (bin selber Heiler). Wer meint, still sein zu müssen, kann dies gerne tun.


this.



> [...]
> Wenn mir jemand mit so einer "Drohung" kommen würde wie der TE sie formuliert hat, würd ich wohl ganz freundlich/lustig anfragen, ob die Person nen Clown gefrühstück hat (hey, ich schreib dann ja in dem Moment sogar, was sollte dann echt schnuppe sein) und wenn er weiter darauf besteht, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, wenn betreffender Char die Gruppe verlässt. Beleidigen finde ich persönlich kindisch, aus dem Alter bin ich dann doch raus ^^



zum glück bin ich hunter *hrhr*
und bei einem wie dem TE würde ich "aus versehen" ständig meine irreführung falsch setzen :>
wer meint mir drohen zu müssen, der darf gerne die konsequenzen tragen und dabei ists mir völlig latte um was es geht, denn es geht mir rein um das prinzip.
dabei wäre es mir total egal ob ich rausgeworfen werde, denn mit sowas asozialem würde ich eh nicht zocken wollen.

ach ja, und viel spaß mit deinen geistigen spasmen in cataclysm. wenn du dort dein vorhaben weiterhin durchsetzen willst, dann wird die ganze gruppe drunter leiden und folglich auch du selbst.

EDIT:
lass dich mal beim psychologen deines vertrauens auf einen narzistischen gottheitskomplex prüfen, denn genau das beschreibst du in deinem thread.


----------



## Throgan (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ein "Hallo", "Bye" und n paar Buffs sollten auf jedenfall drin sein, egal wie Imba man sich fühlt, die Minute wird man ja wohl immer Zeit haben =)

Außer bei Coren Düsterbräu, da würde Buffen und Begrüßen länger dauern als der ganze Kampf.....find ich zwar ansich schade das die Eventbosse nun so "laufen", doch ändern kann man es nicht...


----------



## Serpendis (2. Oktober 2010)

*Kommunikation* war ohne *Dungeon Finder* eines der... *(andere würden sagen "nervige", aber das waren sowiso die ganz faulen Äpfel auf dem Realm)*... *wichtigsten* Faktoren um Spass in der Gruppe zu haben. Spässe, lustige und amüsante Themen waren gerne gesehen. Und ich rede nicht vom RP-Servern.
Da man mit Leuten spielte die nur auf dem gleichem Server unterwegs waren, hatte man auch einige Beziehungen aufgebaut mit der Zeit.
Und Traf man sich plötzlich in der Welt an, grüsste man auch mal mit _"Hey hallo wie gehts? Was machst du gerade?"_.

Heute kennen sich kaum noch welche auf dem Server. Jeder ist eine Anonyme Nummer für sich oder quatscht fast ausschließlich mit dem
Leuten in der Gilde.  



> Warum die *anderen* Leute noch kennen lernen? Es reicht wenn ich die Instanz kennen lerne und keiner mich anmotzt, was für ein "boon" ich bin.
> Schnell die Ini rushen und Marken abfarmen in kürzester Zeit. Nur nicht aufallen und alle flamen die "keine Ahnung von Nix" haben.
> 
> Schnell den lvl 19 PvP Twink mit Acc. Gebundenen Sachen ausrüsten und die beste Tier-Rüstung für den Main holen. Wenn das nicht klappt
> halt eben die _*0815 Epic`s*_ farmen die man für eine* "3 Tasten Rotation"* in den Inis als Marke nachgeschossen bekommt.



Was aber nicht bedeutet das nicht kommuniziert wird. Es wird *"weniger" gechattet* und nur noch wenn es wirklich wichtig ist.
Chatten war früher eine gute Möglichkeit sich auszutauschen. Heute quatscht man doch lieber mit Skype oder TS zusammen und sucht sich
eine Gilde in der man sich geborgen fühlt. Es veränderte sich einfach.


----------



## Erdbeershake (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> ...



Ich überleg grad ob du irgendwelche geistigen probleme hast.... also versteh ich das richtig du lässt leute sterben und reppkosten farmen weil sie ned das tun was du möchtest? und nimmst dir immer noch einen freund mit in die hero´s das du ja nicht rausgevotet werden kannst das die leute ja selbst auf einen invit warten müssen? wenn du im rl probleme hast such dir einen psychologen und red mit den, finds eine frechheit leute zum "reden" zu zwingen, er gibt dir dass recht sowas zu tun? genau so leute wie du sollten einen ban bekommen, die sorte von leuten die ned fähig ist ihre aufgabe in einer instanz zu erfüllen und meint gott zu spielen. toll ich bin ein 6,3k gs tank gibt mir des  das recht über die gruppe zu entscheiden? nur weil alle 20 mins auf einen invit warten und ich den nach 10 sec. krieg? deine einstellung ist überhaupt nicht verständlich, du willst das alle nach deiner pfeife tanzen und soein verhalten gehört von gm´s bestraft da du anscheinend mit absicht deine rolle in der instanz verweigerst nur weil wer ned hallo sagt. 

Beispiel: hat schon mal einer der dd´s gesagt ich fahre keinen schaden weil der heiler mit seinen gesprächszwang den chat belastet?

also bitte hör auf mit den dreck hier, das thema ist ein einziger kackhaufen wenn jemand nachn langen arbeitstag fix eine hero will um zu entspannen mag er sicher ned chatten und da gehört auch ein "simples" hallo dazu. lebe damit oder gehe mit 4 freunden da kannst den ganzen abend labbern aber zwing ned anderen deinen glauben auf.

Lg Erdbeershake


----------



## Kuya (2. Oktober 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> ich möchte nicht dazu gezwungen werden mich mit anderen unterhalten zu müssen.



Ist das nicht der Standard-Slogan der Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter?


----------



## Herebos 82 (2. Oktober 2010)

Da sieht man aber wieder wie erfolgsorientiert unsere gesellschaft mitlerweile schon geworden ist jeder will nur schnell marken und alles drum herum ist egal.

Da kann man auch einen gute vergleich zum rl ziehen.

Alle wollen immer nur mehr macht und mehr geld alles andere ist ihnen egal!

Sehr bedenkliche einstellung-aber die grundvoraussetzung um politiker zu werden!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Oktober 2010)

Vom Prinzip antworte ich wenn ich die Frage mitbekomme!

Aber Gespräche kann man auch in der Gilde führen oder ?


----------



## Cathan (2. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Standard-Slogan der Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter?


Ne der Standard-Slogan der Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter ist "Nicht meine Abteilung, fragen sie meinen Kollegen *zeigt ins Leere und rennt weg*"


----------



## Kuya (2. Oktober 2010)

Herebos schrieb:


> Sehr bedenkliche einstellung-aber die grundvoraussetzung um politiker zu werden!



Ähm... die Kunst Politiker zu werden ist doch stets, viel zu Reden, ohne was zu Sagen.


----------



## rx07 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kommt drauf an, welche 5er ich gehe. Mit ner LFG-Tool Gruppe gehört für mich nur die Begrüßung bzw. ein "Danke euch, cu" zum standart, auch wenn ich natürlich auf Fragen / Unterhaltungen eingehe, und logischerweise einen vernünftigen umgangston pflege 




Mit 5er gruppen vom realm ist das was anderes, da kennt man u.u. die leute schon länger, und es ist eher wie vor dem lfg-tool, dass man auch mal was redet.


----------



## Herebos 82 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ähm... die Kunst Politiker zu werden ist doch stets, viel zu Reden, ohne was zu Sagen.




Das auch



Aber fakt ist das leute die ein simples Hallo und ciao ned rausbekommen sind in diesem spiel falsch und sollten besser ego shooter spielen,da können sie ihren frust auslassen.

Auch wenn man noch so fertig ist von der arbeit sind es doch andere menschen mit denen man durch die ini geht und da sollte man sich auch dementspechend verhalten und grüssen.

Hnd ganz erlich ich würde solche leute die nur herum stressen und kein hallo rausbringen auch sterben lassen den warum soll ich jmd heilen oder beschützen oder sonnstwas wenn ich ihm eh egal bin und er mich ned repektiert. mit einem simplem HALLO


----------



## datsoli (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Je anspruchsvoller die Instanz desto Gesprächbereiter sind die Gruppen? Dann ist es doch eher ein Zwangsgespräch, weil man sonst nicht weiter kommt.



Natürlich nicht  Ich habe lediglich versucht zu sagen, dass das ein Faktor ist der meiner Meinung nach zu dieser Schnellimbiss Mentalität beigetragen hat. Früher hast du dir deine Gruppe eben auf deinem Server zusammengesucht und auch der Anspruch der Instanzen war noch so, dass man sich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt den Erfolg erarbeiten musste und viel mehr gezwungen war sich mit seinen Mitspielern auseinanderzusetzen. Klar wurde da viel geflamet, vielleicht sogar genauso viel wie jetzt oder sogar mehr. Aber es kam eben auch häufig vor, dass du Leute mit denen du evtl vorher schonmal in ner Instanz warst oder mit denen es gut lief auf die Flist gepackt hast um sie beim nächsten anstehenden Run gleich wieder einzuladen. Ausführliche Konversationen über Gott und die Welt habe ich in Random Gruppen ehrlich gesagt in meiner gesamten WOW Laufbahn eher selten erlebt und von daher ist ein Mangel an Kommunikation im Zeitalter der Instantgruppen die du eh nie wieder siehst und angesichts der aktuellen Kidnergarten HCs auch nicht weiter verwunderlich weil sich garnicht erst die Möglichkeit zu diesen Dingen bietet. bevor ich das noch weiter ausführe will ich einfach mal auf den Post von Serpendis verweisen, weil er meiner Meinung nach einen wichtigen Punkt auf den Kopf trifft.


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2010)

Das du auch mal einen sinvollen Topic hinbekommst 

Und ja, wenn die Person "was drauf hat" schreib ich gern nebenher. Wenn man es schafft nebenher noch gleichschnell weiterzumachen ist das in meinen Augen kein Prob.


----------



## immortal15 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> ...



hauptsache ich will meine mitspieler dazu zwingen mit mir zu kommunizieren..........


----------



## Zero-X (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich und mein Bruder schreiben immer in Instanzen miteinander und so. Wird nur selten gern gesehen aber viele in unserem Realpool denken wie wir und freuen sich drüber. Es sind wohl gestellte Gespräche meist aber sie heitern auf und machen denn instanz-altag lebhafter.

Wenn ich nur durch ennen möchte nicht reden will oder so was dann spiele ich ein Offline Spiel oder so was wo ich eh keine echten Leute um mich habe. Bei einen MMORPG sollte man eigentlich mit Gesprächen rechnen können. Jeden der anders denkt kann ich nur Gothik 4 oder Fable ans Herz legen. Keine anderen Spieler und viel platz fürs einfache durch ennen.


----------



## Erdbeershake (2. Oktober 2010)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Ich und mein Bruder schreiben immer in Instanzen miteinander und so. Wird nur selten gern gesehen aber viele in unserem Realpool denken wie wir und freuen sich drüber. Es sind wohl gestellte Gespräche meist aber sie heitern auf und machen denn instanz-altag lebhafter.
> 
> Wenn ich nur durch ennen möchte nicht reden will oder so was dann spiele ich ein Offline Spiel oder so was wo ich eh keine echten Leute um mich habe. Bei einen MMORPG sollte man eigentlich mit Gesprächen rechnen können. Jeden der anders denkt kann ich nur Gothik 4 oder Fable ans Herz legen. Keine anderen Spieler und viel platz fürs einfache durch ennen.




Deine schlechten kommentare werden nur von deiner noch schlechteren rechtschreibung übertrumpft.

sei bitte leise wenn du keine ahnung hast.


----------



## Araken (2. Oktober 2010)

ich bin eher der gesprächige typ in instanzen, und falls man mal länger warten muss freue ich mich auch wenn ich mich nett in der instanz unterhalten kann, so hab ich leute vor einem jahr kennengelernt mit denen ich bis heute kontakt habe.
aber wenn ich keine lust auf ein gespräch habe denn bin ich still und spiel einfach nur,denn lasse ich mir auch kein hallo aufzwingen


----------



## Varkgorim (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich werf ein Hello in die runde, gut verständlich ob's nun ein Franzose, Spanier oder Engländer ist.

Ansonsten ist WoW nach 5 Jahren eher Routine geworden, wenn mir danach ist mit jemanden zu schreiben, dann wohl am ehsten mit der Gilde & den Freunden. Aber natürlich klink ich mich ein wenn mich das Gespräch interessiert, oder mich jemand was fragt. Ansonsten will ich meine Ruhe, und wer mich zwanghaft zum schreiben bringen will kommt auf die Igno.


----------



## Duselette (2. Oktober 2010)

Oh je... ich dachte Kitzuana wäre aus diesem Forum verschwunden... und schon wieder ein Thread um die Tiefen der menschlichen Psyche herauszuarbeiten?

Nein. damit sich der TE wieder mal profilieren kann. Und ein Video wurde auch wieder erstellt und gepostet. 

Ach muss das interessant sein heruaszufinden, ob man unbedingt für 5 min mit irgendwelchen Leuten kommunizieren möchte


----------



## Bobenser (2. Oktober 2010)

mein beitrag hast bei tube....
wenn ich sinnlos labern will, ruf ich meine mutter an.

wenigstens haste dieses wochenende ein bissl aufmerksamkeit, nach der so schreist.


----------



## Durca (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, lies dir den Thread nochmal genau durch. Ich habe noch etwas zusätzlich hinzugepackt




Ich gebe zu ich habs nur überflogen 

Meinst du die Umfrage? 

Ich persönlich sag "Hallo" und verabschiede mich wieder, wenn es nen gescheites Thema gibt bin ich auch gesprächiger ^^


----------



## Kief (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich antworte auf Fragen und flame wegen dmg und Movementgünther.


----------



## Fauzi (2. Oktober 2010)

Seit wann verpflichtet man sich mit WoW, sozialen Kontakt aufrecht zu halten?
Wenn du freundlich sein willst, geh auf die Strasse. Leben und leben lassen, meine Güte..

Nur weil ich am einkaufen bin und das gleiche wie andere Leute mache, sage ich auch nicht jedem Hallo..


----------



## Flowersun (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuche immer mit andren ins Gespräch zu kommen. Hasse es wenn man nich miteinander redet


----------



## Fipsin (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich fange keine an, rede aber gern mit xD


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

das "nichtmehr gechatet wird" , kann ich sooo nicht bestätigen... vorrausgesetzt man zählt "flamen" als "chat"....


----------



## Yokoono12 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es auch schade das man sich garnicht mehr unterhält, gut ich verstehe das die meisten schnell durchwollen und die ini nicht ewig mit chatten verlängern wollen, ist ok. Aber zumindest ein Hallo sollte doch drin sein. Mich ärgert es jedes mal wenn ich Hi, Hallo oder sonstiges schreibe und einfach garnichts zurückkommt.

Dennoch hege ich die Hoffnung das sich das mit Cata, wenn die inis wieder schwerer werden, ändert, dieses anonyme spielen unterscheidet sich ja kaum noch von einem Singleplayerspiel das ich auf einem Atari zocken kann, da bräuchte ich mich auch nicht über fehlende komunikation zu beschweren.


----------



## JustMy2Cents (2. Oktober 2010)

Gespräche erwarte ich nicht wirklich in einer 5er-Inze, aber wenn man mit 4 anderen Leuten eine Instanz bestreitet sollte es schon drin sein wenigstens eben "hi" oder "hallo" in den Chat tippen und am Ende sich wieder mit einen "bb" oder "cu" zu verabschieden.

Dennoch hab ich es auch schon oft genug erlebt, dass es in einem Dungeon zu tollen Gesprächen kommen kann.
Sei es auf Grund eines lustigen Charnamens oder aber wenn Leute das Wipen an nem Boss locker sehen und statt rumzuflamen das Ganze mit nem scherzhaften Spruch kommentieren.

Oder weil einfach irgendetwas Kurioses geschieht.

So ist mir mal folgendes passiert:

Ich verkürze mir die Zeit während ich im Dungeonfinder warte schon mal gerne in Dala mit Angeln(irgendwann muss ich ja mal die Ratte am Haken haben^^).

So kam es dann, dass ich random in HDR-Hero gelandet bin und ich die ganze Inze mit Angel im Anschlag bestritten hab, was mir nicht aufgefallen ist. Am Schluss postete der Tank in den Chat: "respekt, was du für'n schaden mit ner angel raushaust".

Über dir Tour kam dann heraus, dass den anderen auch schon vergleichbare Dinge passiert sind.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. Oktober 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hauptsache ich will meine mitspieler dazu zwingen mit mir zu kommunizieren..........



Hauptsache meine Mitspieler zwingen mich dazu, schweigend durch die Welt zu reisen.

Das Spiel geht in beide Richtungen


----------



## Fedaykin (2. Oktober 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Seit wann verpflichtet man sich mit WoW, sozialen Kontakt aufrecht zu halten?
> Wenn du freundlich sein willst, geh auf die Strasse. Leben und leben lassen, meine Güte..
> 
> Nur weil ich am einkaufen bin und das gleiche wie andere Leute mache, sage ich auch nicht jedem Hallo..



Du hast das prinzip noch nicht wirklich verstanden, oder?


----------



## Erdbeershake (2. Oktober 2010)

zum glück ist der ersteller des beitrags kein kleiner hitler, ich meine wer leute seine einstellung aufzwingt und jeden der nicht nach seiner pfeife tanzt sterben lässt und aus der gruppe entfernt weisst da schon ähnlichkeiten auf.

Lg die Erdbeere des shakes


----------



## IwanNI (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag meistens nur Hallo und tschüss, mehr brauchts auch mmn nicht in ner 5er Hero...


----------



## mumba (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mal was schreibe, dann ist es so gut wie immer ein Flame - außer ein Spieler schafft es irgendwie in einer Hero Ini zu überzeugen, dann nehm ich Ihn ernst und sage Ihm das auch aber das kommt bei 1 von 50 Instanzen vor 
Warum soll ich mich auch mit irgendwelchen Leuten unterhalten...

Davon mal abgesehn, willst du die Welt verbessern oder was?


----------



## ruli (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina, meiner Meinung nach legst du eine viel unreifere Haltung an den Tag, als die Leute "die nicht Hallo schreiben und somit verbannt gehören".

Wie kann es sein, dass man jemanden nicht healt, nur weil er etwas nicht schreiben will, was man selbst von ihm verlangt?

Das geht leider nicht in meinen Kopf.


----------



## Vadesh (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich meine Gruppe dazu zwingen mit mir zu komunizieren, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich die Komunikation auf Beleidigungen begrenzt, aber das ist immerhin auch eine Komunikation UND ich werde beachtet, Yippi!


----------



## Thoriumobi (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> ...






Das steht doch eigentlich nur:

ICH BIN WIIIIIIIICHTIG!! REDE MIT MIR!!!! ICH BIN JA SOOOO WICHTIIIIIIG!!!


----------



## Ylvii (2. Oktober 2010)

hurra dann mach ich mich auch mal unbeliebt .... (und Nein ich hab nicht alle seiten gelesen, nur die erste^^)

"Hallo" funktioniert meist noch ganz gut wenn mal einer anfängt (bin meistens eh ich)
aber ich heile auch nicht wenn ich keine Buffs bekomme oder meine Inimitglieder meinen, nicht antworten zu können.
komischerweise bekomm ich dabei von mindestens 2 Mitgliedern vollste Unterstützung weil sie derselben Meinung sind.

ich finds halt einfach kindisch, lieber x-mal zu verrecken oder mich für erneute 30minuten in den Dungeon-Finder zu schmeißen anstatt "Hallo" zu sagen, eine Frage zu beantworten oder einen Button für nen Buff zu drücken.


----------



## WedeNoz (2. Oktober 2010)

hum... also die ersten wochen / monate hab ich immer nen hey oder so rausgebracht...
aber da kaum was zurück kommt, geh ich momentan nur ine ini rein und pulle direkt los

wobei ich muss erlig sagen: habe fest gestellt auf eine bestimmte art und weiße fangen die anderen von alleine ein gespräch an 

ich bin tank, zimlich gutes gear und geh hero inis immer mit nem gildenkollegen, shadowpriest, ebenfals sehr gutes gear.
er selber trägt sich als heiler ein
letzendlich siehts in den inis so aus, dass ich tanke und 4 dd´s, 0 heiler da sind.
ja, wir sind doof... aber warum?
nuja... da ich so gut wie nichts an heal brauche (self heal ftw) und man mit 4 dd´s logischerweise mehr dmg hat und schneller durchkommt als mit 3 dd´s + 1 healer hamwa uns entschieden des so zu machen

und das resultat ist: die leute fangen an darüber zu sprechen, wie genial wir sind und ob wir nich noch ne ini mitmachen etc. und das gerät dann in größere gesprächsthemen 
ich bezeichne diese leute gerne als "fanboys" ^^

das beste was ich zu hören bekommen habe ist: "ich will unbedingt mehr gear sammeln und so werden wie ihr, dann join ich eurer gilde" <-- ja ich glaube das stamt von nem 14 jährigen kiddy der sich ein drauf gewi**t hat

wie dem auch sei... macht einfach eine instanz auf "nicht normaler art und weiße" und die anderen fangen von alleine ein gespräch an ^^

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Wie ist es den aber mit eine einfachen "Hallo"? Ist das wirlich zu viel verlangt?


Sicherlich nicht, aber wie gesagt, wenn du ihn deswegen nicht heilst dann bist du eigentlich der schlimmste in der Gruppe. Man könnte auch sagen das sowas total schwachsinnig und kindisch ist. Und wie ich schon schrieb, dich würde ich sofort rauswählen, wenn du zudem auch noch zufällig auf meinem Server wärst dann gleich noch auf Ignore dazu.


----------



## Balabasta (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreibe nie Hallo, es ist mir auch egal. Ich spiele mit diesen leuten eine Hero zusammen, und das ich nochmal mit dennen zusammen spielen werde, ist eine Chance von 1 zu 10000 oder sowas denke ich mal.
Deswegen will ich einfach nur da durch und fertig.
Und ich würde mir NIEMALS sone dummen gedanken darüber machen wie du sie dir machst, weils einfach mega unsinnig ist!


----------



## Malis23 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollt grad einen "ernsthaften" Beitrag schreiben bis ich den (meinen lieblings troll) Te sah.
Ich würde mich nur mit Kitzu unterhalten und sonst mit keinem


----------



## Feldheld (2. Oktober 2010)

Erzieher sind mir noch ne ganze Ecke suspekter als Leute, die nur zu primitiv sind zu grüßen.


----------



## Heavyimpact (2. Oktober 2010)

Finde ich auch sehr schade in vielen gruppen.

Ein hallo und tschüss sind pflicht finde ich ( das unterscheidet uns von den bots  ).

Problem ist, dass alle so schnell da durch wollen und für schreiben gar keine zeit mehr bleibt...sonst ist der rest schon beim nächsten boss...ist alles viel zu unentspannt meistens. 

um so erfrischender sind nette gruppen...wie ein sonnentag ! 

Naja thats life!


----------



## Yumyko (2. Oktober 2010)

Nicht du schon wieder... geh doch einfach nur weg!!


----------



## restX3 (2. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.


----------



## lokker (2. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.



Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Außer vll in seltenen Fällen ein hallo zu sagen mach ich auch nicht. Meistens rede ich beim spielen mit Freunden über TS oder so, aber mich über den Chat in Inis zu unterhalten gehört für mich nicht unbedingt zum Spiel dazu.


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wisst schon, das ihr euch mit einem Troll unterhaltet der Wochen-, Monate-, oder Jahrealte Threads von anderen Leuten aus anderen Foren hier einfach reinpostet um euch zu verarschen, ja ? Gut. Dann noch viel Spaß

http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1 

Übrigens Threadersteller im WoW Forum, und Threadersteller hier sind nicht ein und dieselbe Person. Wie überraschend. Nicht.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich schreib immer sowas wie Aloha, Hey ho, Guten *Tageszeit einfügen*, antworte auf Fragen o.ä. im Gruppenchat und verabschiede mich auch immer freundlich, zb. Ich wünsch euch noch einen schönen *Tageszeit* (:, Denn mal noch viel Spaß beim zocken (: oder was auch immer. (: Meistens kommt dann eigentlich immer irgendwas zurück, sei es auch nur ein stumpfes "Hi". Das freut einen doch, das beweist den guten Willen.  Und beim Abschied wart ich eigentlich auch meist noch eine Weile ob nach mir noch etwas kommt. :> Und wenn ich merke: Hey, die Leute sind supi drauf, streu ich auch gerne mal zwischendurch was ein.^^ Habe teilweise schon Gespräche darüber führen können, dass Nägel lackieren und gleichzeitig heilen unter Umständen den Schreibtisch etwas bunter einfärben könnten, während nebenbei König Dredd gekloppt wird.  Oder auch über verschiedene Methoden wie man saure Gurken essen kann diskutiert.  Möglich ist alles, einfach freundlich sein und alles mit Humor nehmen, dann ist jeder potenzielle Wipe nur halb so schlimm oder es werden direkt noch die ein oder andere Inze hinterhergeschoben.
Ich kann solche Schweiger nicht verstehen. Naja ich ärger mich nicht drüber wenn mal gar nix zurückkommt, dann spam ich halt zwischendurch trotzdem mein sinnloses, weibliches Geblubber trotzdem in den Channel, man ist ja hartnäckig als Frau.

Denkt alle dran: Always look on the bright Side of Life und so.


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2010)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> um so erfrischender sind nette gruppen...wie ein sonnentag !



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Und es ist ein wenig erschreckend dass es so ist.


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Und es ist ein wenig erschreckend dass es so ist.




Warum ist das so erschreckend, und wieso kommst du da drauf ?


----------



## Jeckel93 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin eigentlich einer in Instanzen der andere immer zulabert egal ob sie antworten oder nich =D Aber wenn mir einer sagen würde ich heil dich nur wenn du sagt der und der hat nen geilen Hinter. Naja weiß ich ob ich das unbedingt machen würde. Wahrscheinlich würd ich noch wütend werden wenn ich dann kein heal bekomme und dich nen Idiot nennen oder einfach wie du gesagt hast versuchen keinen Schaden zu bekommen


----------



## Zerleena (2. Oktober 2010)

Hmm.. ich bin eigentlich auch kein großer Freund von Konversationen in random Gruppen, mir auch egal, wenn es die anderen auch so halten. Aber mal wenigstens ein Hallo sollte doch drin sein. Und da soll mir keiner kommen, dass man nicht so viel Zeit zum tippen hat. Das sind höchstens 3-4 sekunden zu tippen. Da bricht sich keiner nen Zacken aus der Krone, hallo zu sagen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (2. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn sich ein Gespräch entwickelt nehme ich dran teil, aber so richtig Wert drauf legen tu ich nicht. 90 % der Leute sehe ich eh nie wieder, ausserdem sind Antworten recht selten, allerdings habe ich gemerkt, das wenn sich mal ein Gespräch ergibt, das ganze um einiges Wipe- bzw. Fehlerresistenter wird.


----------



## SonicTank (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch immer wieder froh, wenn es mal über das gewöhnliche "hi","hallo", etc. hinausgeht. In den Heros ist das meistens nicht der Fall, aber in den niedrigeren Instanzen, die man zum leveln besucht, erlebe ich es öfter das man ins Gespräch kommt.

Insgesamt würd ich mir wieder mehr Kommunikation wünschen, aber sie ist halt momentan nicht erforderlich, bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (2. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, das ihr euch mit einem Troll unterhaltet der Wochen-, Monate-, oder Jahrealte Threads von anderen Leuten aus anderen Foren hier einfach reinpostet um euch zu verarschen, ja ? Gut. Dann noch viel Spaß
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1
> 
> Übrigens Threadersteller im WoW Forum, und Threadersteller hier sind nicht ein und dieselbe Person. Wie überraschend. Nicht.



Dein IQ muss auch unterhalb der Aussentemperatur liegen und wird nur noch von deinem geistigen Alter unterboten? Gibt dir das n Kick wenn du das flamen anderer herausforderst?


----------



## Naldina (2. Oktober 2010)

Mr. Positiv wieder am Werke, ich glaub wenn du in meiner Gruppe wärst würd ich sofort leaven. Brauch mich nicht mit Pixeln zu unterhalten deren Gesicht ich nicht kenne, die sollen nur ihren Job schnell in den Heros erledigen, das andere gehört in eine Gilde.


----------



## fraudani (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehöre jetzt auch nicht zu den gesprächigen Leuten und fange für gewöhnlich keine Unterhaltungen an. Aber ich grüße immer, meistens zuerst, und verabschiede mich. Das gehört sich einfach so. Stumm in eine Gruppe zu kommen und einfach durchzurennen hat irgendwie den faden Beigeschmack von "nervt mich nicht, beeilt euch, ihr seid nur hier, weil ich den Mist nicht alleine machen kann". Ein kurzes "hi" sollte sich jeder abringen können. 

Neulich hatte ich jedoch ein sehr nettes Erlebnis mit meinem Twink in der Schmiede und Grube. Wir waren in der Schmiede unterwegs und wollten dann direkt mit der Grube weitermachen, weil es so gut lief. Der Tank hatte leider keine Lust und so saßen wir anderen 4 am Eingang der Grube und warteten auf einen neuen Tank. Wir haben dann ganze 39 Minuten auf diesen gewartet und uns in der Zeit wirklich super unterhalten.

Also auch als Gesprächsmuffel kann man durchaus Spaß dran haben, sich doch mal auf eins einzulassen


----------



## DaScAn (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an

Da ich tank bin wackelt mir eh alles hinterher und macht was ich sage wenn ich es sage und es nötig ist etwas zu sagen.
Der rest ist mir egal.

Wenn ich unterhaltung will gehe ich mit meiner Gilde ne Ini und da bin ich dann auch im TS / Ventrilo/Skype/Mumble

Aber ein hallo und ByeBye kommt IMMER!


----------



## Chillers (2. Oktober 2010)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich gehöre jetzt auch nicht zu den gesprächigen Leuten und fange für gewöhnlich keine Unterhaltungen an. Aber ich grüße immer, meistens zuerst, und verabschiede mich. Das gehört sich einfach so.
> 
> Also auch als Gesprächsmuffel kann man durchaus Spaß dran haben, sich doch mal auf eins einzulassen



Ich gehöre eher zu den *Gernquatschern*, wenn die Gruppe nett ist; ich sage auch aus Prinzip immer *Hallo* und *Bye* oder *Thx*, selbst bei quests wie z.B. Bedrohung von oben.
Aber mit Kitzu rede ich nicht gerne und so, wie er es darstellt, würde ich auch die Gruppe immer lieber verlassen, als mich von seinem Pseudopsychgeschwafel einlullen zu lassen oder per Druckmittel zu etwas gezwungen zu werden.


----------



## buffy441 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find den Post auch eher drollig, ein Hallo kommt von mir eigentlich immer ausser ich bin nur so halb afk dabei und mach nebenher ganzen anderen sachen dann spiel ich meist nur mit der maus und nebenher surf ich im netz.

Das mit dem tollen Hintern würde ich witzig finden und entsprechend beantworten.

Ansonsten kenn ich auch Heiler die kommen in die Ini und posten erst mal ein Makro, so wer Aggro zieht muss damit umgehen können, das fand ich dann schon derbe weil bei den Daily HCs is die Tankauswahl begrenzt und man zieht zwingend Aggro.

Ich hab mir selbst schon überlebt mir Makros für Begrüßung Verabschiedung zu schreiben, weils meist so fix zur geht dass es grad für ein Hallo am reicht und ein BB bevor alle weg sind.

Schafft man es doch eine längere Begrüßung zu formulieren waren bei mir die Reaktionen immer 100%.

Probiers mal so. Schreib nicht nur Hallo weil ein Wort ist kein Wort in Random Dungeons.

Schreib mal einen schönen guten Tag/Morgen/Abend wünsche ich. Und du solltest zumindest von jedem ein Hi, Moin, Hallo ernten.


----------



## Smirre13 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,

begrüßen tu ich die Sippe eigentlich immer, zu viel mehr reißts mich meistens nicht hin, außer es passiert was witziges oder es klappt irgendwas nicht.

Außerdem bin ich ein recht langsamer Tipper.

Rede aber mit meinen Leuten sehr gern im TS.

Ich würde die Gruppe leaven, wenn ich nen Heiler hätte, der andere Spieler nicht heilt, weil sie nicht "Hallo" gesagt oder seinen Hintern bewundert haben.


----------



## khain22 (2. Oktober 2010)

also ich verstehe das auch nicht ich schreib auch immer was wenn ich in irgendwelchen randome dungeons bin aber kriege meist gar keine antwort da fühl ich mich dann auch so als ob ich mit 4 bots cleare ^^


----------



## nea-polis (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe in Instanzen, sage "Hallo" und damit ist mein Gesprächsbedarf gedeckt. Mich nerven Leute, die die ganze Zeit meinen, sie müssten "sich unterhalten". Wenn sie sprechen wollen, dann sollen sie ihren Gildenchat vollschreiben oder einfach mal zum Arzt gehen und ne Überweisung zum Psychiater rausschreiben lassen. Der hört gerne zu und wird im Gegensatz zu mir auch dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2010)

Gerade jetzt bei Coren Düsterbräu habe ich die unterschiedlichsten Konversationen gehabt.

Hi, ... Kampf..., thx & bye
Hallo willkommen, ready?, ...Kampf..., thx @ all & bye
Hallo willkommen, Gruppe durchgebuffed, ready?, ...Kampf..., thx, Stilles Beisammenstehen, bye
und gestern

Ich wollte gerade noch Nabend @ all schreiben (hatte es vorher bereits blind geschrieben, 
damit ich es nur noch einmal wiederholen muss), da höre ich schon Kampfgeräusche^^
.......................................

Also ich finde, in WoW trifft man auf alles Mögliche ...

Unterhaltungen sollten freiwillig sein, nicht aufgezwängt und nich slangmäßig.
Und wer Unterhaltung erpressen will bzw. Leute mangels Beteilung stehen lässt und nicht heilt etc. ...

da fällt mir echt nix mehr ein, sry.

und dennoch ...

Gestern in TW war ich beim Angeln umgeben von mehreren Frauen, denen kalt war.
Nur soviel, wir hatten eine nette Unterhaltung und haben es uns "warm gemacht"

greetz


----------



## war_locker (2. Oktober 2010)

also ich Heile immer nur die Leute die auch da sind...d.h am anfang der ini muss ein "hi" oder sowas ind er art kommen, ansonsten gibts kein heal...könnte ja auch nen bot sein


----------



## Chillers (2. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt bei Coren Düsterbräu habe ich die unterschiedlichsten Konversationen gehabt.
> 
> Also ich finde, in WoW trifft man auf alles Mögliche ...
> 
> ...



Machst deinem Avatar also alle Ehre? Grz. Vermehrung bei Kaninchen soll kann kaum zählbar sein. *löffel hoch* ich nur sagen.


----------



## Garhelt (3. Oktober 2010)

Da ich von vielen Leuten hier lese, dass für Buffen etc. keine Zeit gelassen wird:

Ich handhabe es immer so:

1. Begrüßung
2. umspeccen (wenn noch nicht vor der Inni passiert)
3. reggen
4. buffen
5. fehlendes Mana nochmals auffüllen
6. heilen

Also erst wenn alle begrüßt und gebufft sind und mein Mana voll ist, gibt es den ersten Heal. Lasst euch nciht von den ogogo-Tanks und DDs hetzen, wenn ihr nicht wollt, denn so viel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Pusillin (3. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich.
Ich sage öfter ein Hallo, manchmal lass ich es aber auch, je nach Lust und Laune.
Auf persöhnliche Ansprachen reagiere ich immer wenn ich sie mitbekomme.

Wenn dann aber jemand ankommen würde, und etwas von mir verlangen würde, was in keinster Weise
den Erfolg der Gruppe beeinträchtigt, käme mir das schon sehr dreist vor.
Aus Prinzip würde ich dann kein Hallo sagen, ich tanze jedoch nach niemandes Pfeife.
Für mich ist das sogar Erpressung. Ich bringe meine Leistung, die ich mit dem Anmelden im Dungeonfinder versprochen habe.
Du jedoch sagst: "wenn ihr nicht macht was ich gerne möchte (niemand verpflichtet sich ein Hallo zu sagen) dann
bringe ich nicht die Leistung die ich versprochen habe (Heilen)"
Für mich einfach nur unverständlich. Natürlich würden die meisten es gerne sehen, wenn andere ihnen gehorchen
und sich nach ihnen richten, aber es zu verlangen? Und dann auch noch in Foren nach Bestätigung für so etwas suchen?


----------



## Qualkommando (3. Oktober 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an alle.

Ein gutes Thema was ein echtes Problem wie ich finde anspricht.
Was schon viele hier angesprochen haben das nix oder kaum noch etwas geschrieben wird was nicht mehr mit der Instanz an sich und WOW zu tun hat, ist leider echt schade.
Ich begrüße auch alle immer , egal welche Instanz oder Raid es ist. 
Hier spreche ich natürlich wenn es eine Randomgruppe ist. Wenn es Gildenintern ist egal ob Instanz oder Raid ist man eh fast immer im TS oder man unterhält sich im Gildenchannel.
Natürlich macht es keinen guten Eindruck die Leute ein "Hallo" aus den Rippen zuleiern. Es gibt halt Leute die nichts schreiben wollen oder können das Sie eventuell kein Deutsch verstehen in Schriftform halt. 
Wie es auch nun mal sei, wenn ich nach meiner Meinung nett und auch versuche mit den Leuten zu Kommunizieren und es kommt halt keine Antwort, dann denke ich mir einfach dann halt nicht. Wer nicht möchte der hat schon.

In diesem Sinne...

Eurer Qualkommando ( Lothar - Horde)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Oktober 2010)

die gruppe nicht zu begrüßen ist eig eine beleidigung ...
große gespräche finden eig nicht innerhalb von gruppen statt ... eher im ts/skype/gidenchat/etc.

aber wie schon gesagt ein "moin" und "tschö" sind minimum


----------



## Pusillin (3. Oktober 2010)

Was du getestet hast ist im Endeffekt der Stolz der Gruppenmitglieder.
Die wenigsten würden sich darauf herablassen, das zu tun was du von ihnen verlangst nur dafür,
dass du etwas tust, wozu du dich schon mit dem anmelden im dungeonfinder verschrieben hast.

Es geht hier längst nicht mehr um die Höflichkeit, wie einige mir wahrscheinlich vorwerfen werden.
Das hat der TE sogar selbst mit dem Versuch die anderen zum sagen eines völlig sinnfreien und obszönen satzes zu bewegen bewiesen.


----------



## Aîm (3. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, das ihr euch mit einem Troll unterhaltet der Wochen-, Monate-, oder Jahrealte Threads von anderen Leuten aus anderen Foren hier einfach reinpostet um euch zu verarschen, ja ? Gut. Dann noch viel Spaß
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1
> 
> Übrigens Threadersteller im WoW Forum, und Threadersteller hier sind nicht ein und dieselbe Person. Wie überraschend. Nicht.



wie es halt extrem wichtig für ein thema ist, dass der troll der typ ausm offiziellen forum ist.
warte...ääääääääääääh...nein!


----------



## Kitzuina (3. Oktober 2010)

Erdbeershake schrieb:


> Ich überleg grad ob du irgendwelche geistigen probleme hast.... also versteh ich das richtig du lässt leute sterben und reppkosten farmen weil sie ned das tun was du möchtest? und nimmst dir immer noch einen freund mit in die hero´s das du ja nicht rausgevotet werden kannst das die leute ja selbst auf einen invit warten müssen? wenn du im rl probleme hast such dir einen psychologen und red mit den, finds eine frechheit leute zum "reden" zu zwingen, er gibt dir dass recht sowas zu tun? genau so leute wie du sollten einen ban bekommen, die sorte von leuten die ned fähig ist ihre aufgabe in einer instanz zu erfüllen und meint gott zu spielen. toll ich bin ein 6,3k gs tank gibt mir des  das recht über die gruppe zu entscheiden? nur weil alle 20 mins auf einen invit warten und ich den nach 10 sec. krieg? deine einstellung ist überhaupt nicht verständlich, du willst das alle nach deiner pfeife tanzen und soein verhalten gehört von gm´s bestraft da du anscheinend mit absicht deine rolle in der instanz verweigerst nur weil wer ned hallo sagt.
> 
> Beispiel: hat schon mal einer der dd´s gesagt ich fahre keinen schaden weil der heiler mit seinen gesprächszwang den chat belastet?
> 
> ...




du hast doch jetzt auch viel geschrieben, da sollte ein "hallo" für dich kein Schwierigkeit sein. Ich glaube daran, dass du das hinkriegst


----------



## Kitzuina (3. Oktober 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Was du getestet hast ist im Endeffekt der Stolz der Gruppenmitglieder.
> Die wenigsten würden sich darauf herablassen, das zu tun was du von ihnen verlangst nur dafür,
> dass du etwas tust, wozu du dich schon mit dem anmelden im dungeonfinder verschrieben hast.
> 
> ...




dass der zweite versuch mit dem satz ein wenig zu viel war gebe ich gerne zu, dennoch ist er erste versuch genauso gewesen wie der zweite. bei beiden bin ich auf ablehnung gestoßen, sprich, es lag nicht daran was ich geschrieben habe, sondern das ich es geschrieben habe


----------



## Lokibu (3. Oktober 2010)

Also eins muss man langsam raffen.. man kann keinem seine Meinung aufzwingen. Und da mann das nicht kann, lässt man diese Leute halt einfach warten.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Hallo sein muss, da ich lieber mit Menschen spiele als mit Bots.

Sobald ich merke, dass ein Bot in der Gruppe dabei ist, sage ich "Sorry, aber ich spiele nicht mit Bots" und bin als Tank aus der Gruppe raus. 

Bots sind für mich Chars, die keine Kommunikation betreiben. Also wenn kein "Hallo" von allen kommt bin ich raus. Und die Gruppe darf auf den nächsten Tank warten.


----------



## Pusillin (3. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> dass der zweite versuch mit dem satz ein wenig zu viel war gebe ich gerne zu, dennoch ist er erste versuch genauso gewesen wie der zweite. bei beiden bin ich auf ablehnung gestoßen, sprich, es lag nicht daran was ich geschrieben habe, sondern das ich es geschrieben habe



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen, es ist egal was du willst was die Leute sagen...
Es geht darum dass du sie praktisch erpresst, etwas bestimmtes zu sagen.

Einige verstehen es immernoch nicht, es geht nicht darum dass wir stur kein hallo sagen wollen, sondern nur darum,
dass wir einfach aus Prinzip nicht dass machen was du verlangst, da es extrem ungerechtfertigt ist und wir dir keine 
Stellung geben möchten die es dir erlaubt über unsere Worte zu bestimmen.


----------



## Shalura (3. Oktober 2010)

Naja, mal davon abgesehen, daß ich dem TE eine riesengrosse Profilneurose mit übertriebenem hang zum Narzismus unterstelle.....
Ich bin Tank, mit Leib und Seele, und eines Tages hab ich mir mal n paar lustige Makros gebaut: Rezz: Steh wieder auf %t und unterstütze uns erneut. 	Kommt gut an.
Spott: Hey du, %t willst was aufs Maul?	Lachen sich alle kringelig und stellen echt mal den Schaden ein, um dazu n netten Kommentar zu schreiben.
Der ABSOLUT Favorit jedoch ist: /me wendet Taschendiebstahl auf %t an. /me erbeutet *insertgeldsumme oder item*	Das ist der absolute hammer,wenn die leutz dann meinen: Ey, wieso klauste mir Gold? Ab da gehen die Gespräche los und die Ini wird erst lustig. Also Kitzunia oder wie man dich jetzt schreibt *fg* : Du hast folgende Möglichkeiten, dein Spielerlebnis zu verbesser 1.) Nutz halt den Dungeonfinder nicht, gehe in keine Instanzen mehr und Mülle den Handelschat deines Servers mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen zu. 2.) Hör auf, WoW zu spielen und schreib Briefe ans Dr.Sommer Team. 3.) Du bist zu süchtig nach WoW zum aufhören? Ok, dann mach dir noch n paar Accounts und werde Multiboxer, dann kannst du dein ach so geiles Kommunikationsbedürfnis am besten stillen.
Was bin ich froh, daß die Welt von Warcraft nicht nur solche Idioten wie dich beheimatet, echt mal.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2010)

Troll Thread is still trolling.


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde Instanzen in den kein Wort geredet wird einfach nur bekemmend und 'düster'! Solche Instanzen machen einfach kein Spaß was mich zudem unsicher und nervös macht! Dieses verhalten trittt aber wie ich festgestellt habe fast nur in den Hero-Instanzen auf, in den 'Normalen' wird geredet! Viele sin neu oder noch schlecht ausgerüstet... man weißt darauf hin, gibt Tipps. tauscht Erfahrungen aus! Das gehört für mich zu einem guten 'Run' dazu...! Mir geht es nicht um die Beute wenn ich Ini gehe, das ist für mich zweitrangig... ich will Spaß haben und nicht auf einen 'Friedhof gehen!

Grüße Catharina!


----------



## bargain (3. Oktober 2010)

@Kitzuina

Als ich dein Video gesehen habe, dachte ich mir die ganze Zeit: Irgendwo her kennst du den doch. Dann fiels mir wieder ein. Du hast schon mal ein Video von dir ins Netz gestellt. Habs gefunden. Gut dass das Netz nichts vergisst.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4661271/Batman_auf_drogen


----------



## bargain (3. Oktober 2010)

PS: Dein erstes Video fand ich besser. Im zweiten haste leider keine Maske auf.


----------



## bargain (3. Oktober 2010)

Apropos: Wieso liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (3. Oktober 2010)

Hier scheinen wirklich einige was an der Birne zu haben! Lasst die Leute Leute sein und so spielen wie sie wollen, solang sie euch in ruhe lassen ist doch alles ok. Nur weil son Granadaallmachtsgloggaseggl wie Kitzuina und einige mehr (zu Catharina schielt) World of Warcraft mit Hello Kiddy verwechseln. Wenn ihr unter Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit leidet sucht euch hilfe und verschont uns mit solch sinnlosen Beiträgen! Lasst uns in ruhe die Instanzen im stillen geniesen, hackgutzzackradi nomol abrau!!


----------



## CarpoX (3. Oktober 2010)

Gespräche und witzige Erlebnisse in Instanzen immer gerne, aber ich lege es nicht drauf an. Sowas kommt wenn dann spontan, weil jemand eine Bemerkung zu irgendwas macht, was gerade passiert ist und daraus eine Konversation entsteht, ja, schön und gut, aber extra sabbeln nur so... weil halt? Ne.


----------



## GammaChief (3. Oktober 2010)

xD
Wenn ich sowas lesen würde würdest du sofort auf der ignorelist landen. Denn mal ehrlich sind wir hier im Kindergarten?! Ich würde es ja noch verstehen, wenn du dich aufregst, wenn ein Spieler nicht bufft denn das würde bedeuten das er seinen Pflichten als Spieler nicht nachgeht! Natürlich gehört es ansich dazu das man hallo und bb schreibt (im RL ists ja auch nichts anderes) aber sich wegen so einer Nichtigkeit aufzuregen, über Leute die du mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit(je nach dem welcher Realmpool es ist) NIE wiedersiehst, ist nur noch lächerlich! 
Naja was soll man machen, wenn einer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat :-P


----------



## Enrico300 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also eine nette Begrüßung und Verabschiedung sollt auf jedenfall drin sein, ist eben eine Frage der Erziehung!
Und wenn sich jemand unterhalten(chatten) möchte, sage ich auch nicht nein!


----------



## Herebos 82 (3. Oktober 2010)

es ist einfach nur traurig das man anscheinend nur zu leuten die man kennt nett sein muss.

anscheinend geht es nurnoch darum das man schnell an marken kommt. 
dabei wird vergessen um was es beim spielen wirklich ankommt.
spass!
ich finde es nicht entspannend in rekordzeit eine hero zu machen.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Meinung das es am Spiel selbst liegt wenn in der Instanz keine Unterhaltung mehr zu stande kommt. Ich habe lange WoW gespielt und bin nun bei Aion gelandet. Begrüßungen im Chat sind dort normal und in der Regel wird man sogar ins TS eingeladen. Der Kontakt im Spiel mit anderen Menschen macht ein mmorpg aus für mich.

Ich weiß nicht genau warum die Community in WoW so stark abbaut aber ich vermute es hat mit dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun und das alles in der Instanz nur Weggebomt wird. Da braucht man sich nicht mehr absprechen und schon stirbt auch die Komunikation.

Vielleicht gibt es sich mit Cataclysm ja wieder aber große Hoffnung hab ich für WoW nicht. Der Ruf des Spiels wird von seiner eigenen Community zerstört. Schade, schade.

LG


----------



## PiaMarie (3. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> ...




Wenn jemand nix sagen möchte und noch nicht einmal Hallo zumindest ist es immer noch deren Sache.

Natürlich ist es anders gesehen schöner,angenehmer usw.

Da finde ich,Leute wie dich die dann sagen ich heile Dich/Euch nicht weil Ihr nicht mit mir spricht viel schlimmer und albern dazu. Und mit solch einer Person,würde ich liebend gerne den Buff abholen und die Gruppe verlassen... Erst recht bei der zweiten Sache von Dir,was sie schreiben sollten damit du sie heilst.


Ps: Solche Sachen nehme ich im Game,sowie hier auf Buffed in Threads wie diesen nicht ernst und schmunzel her drüber,wie manche wohl massig langeweile haben um auf soetwas zukommen


----------



## Herebos 82 (3. Oktober 2010)

das manche so schlimm wenn jmd schreibt das er nicht heilt wenn man das nicht schreibt?
vielleicht sollte man das ganze nicht so ernst nehmen.
ich denke es fehlt hir einigen an humor!

was is schon dabei wenn man darauf was schreibt wie,dein hintern is mir eindeutig zu dick 

is doch nur spass


----------



## Gidohra (3. Oktober 2010)

bist du hier der neue Diktator oder was ? jeder hat das recht hallo hi ect zu schreiben wen er lust hat und nicht wen ein* Subjekt* wie du es verlangt
komm von deinem hohen Ross runter und lern das menschen einen Freien willen haben um Leute zu grüßen oder es sein zu lassen .
das was du machst ist asozialer als ninjan wen du keinen bock auf heilen hast weil jemand nicht hallo sagt dan solltest mit wow aufhören weil das ist ein kindliches verhalten was kein Schwein braucht


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Troll Thread is still trolling.



Schau mal, auch einem ADS gestörten Troll kann es rein zufällig gelingen, ein Thema anzuschneiden, welches die Allgemeinheit interessiert.
Und dann ist es doch egal, wo das Thema herkommt oder ?


----------



## Rabaz (3. Oktober 2010)

Begrüßen kann man sich wohl noch, is einfach ein Akt der Höflichkeit, kostet nix und gibt mir wenigstens für einen Moment das Gefühl, nicht mit bots unterwegs zu sein.

Darüber hinaus kommts auch darauf an, wo (wie lange) man ist. Während 12 Sekunden Coren Düsterbräu oder in einer 12-Minuten hero brauch mir keiner seine Lebensgeschichte erzählen, aber wenn man auf lvl 20 zwei Stunden lang in den hdw herumirrt dann ist mal ein Spruch oder ein paar Sätze zwischendurch ganz angenehm.


----------



## Pusillin (3. Oktober 2010)

Und die Schuld für das fehlende Unterhalten liegt, wenn man von deinen Unarten dies zu erzwingen mal ganz absieht,
ja wohl bei Blizzard. Keine Taktik - kein Bedarf sich zu unterhalten.
In ICC sieht das schon anders aus, man kommt kaum ohne ts rein und unterhält sich meisten nebenbei,
um die lange Zeit etwas zu überbrücken, da dort kein Zeitverlust durch reden entsteht.
In 5er inis hat man meist nur nachteile dadurch (tippen) und eine ini ist meist in 10 minuten fertig.


----------



## Sèv! (3. Oktober 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Und die Schuld für das fehlende Unterhalten liegt, wenn man von deinen Unarten dies zu erzwingen mal ganz absieht,
> ja wohl bei Blizzard. Keine Taktik - kein Bedarf sich zu unterhalten.
> *In ICC sieht das schon anders aus, man kommt kaum ohne ts rein und unterhält sich meisten nebenbei,
> um die lange Zeit etwas zu überbrücken, da dort kein Zeitverlust durch reden entsteht.*
> In 5er inis hat man meist nur nachteile dadurch (tippen) und eine ini ist meist in 10 minuten fertig.



Aber es ist in Random Instanzen so : Wenn es ruhig ist,weder Hallo noch ciao o.ä. kommt,macht die Gruppe alles sofort
ohne Probleme und ziemlich schnell.

Nunja ich hatte auch mal eine Icc 10er HM Gruppe in der kaum geredet wurde,weil alle alles runtergespielt hatten.
Im Endeffekt hatten wir 11/12 Hc down.

Es mag sein dass man ohne viel Kommunikation die nicht für die Bosse wichtig sind erfolgreicher ist.

Aber ich bin ehrlich,lieber hab ich etwas Spaß im TS als das es so ruhig ist


Und zu den Random Instanzen? Wenn nicht ein anderer anfängt mit dem Gespräch dann fang ich halt an,
ist doch echt langweilig durch sagen wir mal Hdz4 zu rennen ohne ein Wort zu reden.


----------



## Arthaslight (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es schade dass die Leute in den Instanzen nur noch buff mal oder gogogog schreien. 
Auf ein Hallo oder hi kann man meistens sowieso lange warten. Erst wenn man zum zweiten mal, Ich sagte Hallo! sagt schreiben ein paar mit nem smile zurück  
Naja ich glaube die spieler haben im laufe der zeit die bedeutung eines Rollenspiels verloren, 
jeder will nur noch wenig zeit investieren um größtmögliches zu erhalten, also wie im rl^^ finds schade, mir fehlen die gruppen wo man ne stunde in todesminen gewipt ist und man hat gelacht, gechattet und getrödelt^^


----------



## Cryteki (3. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.




Onkelz 4 ever


----------



## Shaila (3. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal: Nicht die Leute sind das Problem, sondern die Instanzen...


----------



## schäubli (3. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Nicht die Leute sind das Problem, sondern die Instanzen...


Glaub ich nicht.
Wenn die Instanzen doch so langweilig sind , dann müssten die Leute sich doch anders in der zwischen Zeit beschäftigen , z.b. mit chatgesprächen


----------



## Feldheld (3. Oktober 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Aber es ist in Random Instanzen so : Wenn es ruhig ist,weder Hallo noch ciao o.ä. kommt,macht die Gruppe alles sofort
> ohne Probleme und ziemlich schnell.



Du verwechselst da Ursache und Wirkung. Die haben nicht deswegen keine Probleme gehabt, weil sie nicht geredet haben, sondern die haben nicht geredet, weil es keine Probleme gab.


Sobald es Probleme gibt, wird Kommunikation essentiell. Da sind Dumpfbacken, die selbst für ein "Hi" zu primitiv sind, sofort überfordert. Das sind dann die, die sofort leaven, wenn mal was nicht von ganz allein funktioniert. Bemitleidenswerte Existenzen, denen leider nicht zu helfen ist. Das einzige, was man machen kann, ist sie zu ignorieren.


----------



## Duselette (3. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Bemitleidenswerte Existenzen, denen leider nicht zu helfen ist. Das einzige, was man machen kann, ist sie zu ignorieren.



vielleicht aus dem Kontext gerissen, aber dieser Satz passt wie die Faust aufs Auge des TE


----------



## Acekill (3. Oktober 2010)

Wo ich noch wow gespielt hab war das bei mir so mit dungeonfinder kommen in die Instanz ein Hallo von allen und nachher ein Tschüss vielleicht noch das wars mehr kam da nie.


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. Oktober 2010)

leute die nur schweigsam mitrennen sind eh das letzte :>


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Herebos schrieb:


> das manche so schlimm wenn jmd schreibt das er nicht heilt wenn man das nicht schreibt?
> vielleicht sollte man das ganze nicht so ernst nehmen.
> ich denke es fehlt hir einigen an humor!
> 
> ...



Das Problem mag auch sein, dass man dich eben nicht vorher kennt.
Nach ein paar Sätzen, versteht man deinen Humor, findet das sogar witzig.
Aber sie es mal aus der Sicht, derer, die dich erst seit 2sek. sehen.
(Hä..? Was will der bitte?) 
Also aus Sicht meines Undead-Warlocks hätte ich Instant geantwortet...
"Na umso besser, von Heals wird mir immer schlecht.."


----------



## Feldheld (3. Oktober 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> vielleicht aus dem Kontext gerissen, aber dieser Satz passt wie die Faust aufs Auge des TE


Tun doch die allermeisten hier. Oder wie kann ein Troll vollständiger ignoriert werden als indem die Masse der Teilnehmer seine verzweifelten Trollthreads für interessante Diskussionen hijackt?


Merkst Du nicht, wie glücklich er ist über jeden, der ihn überhaupt noch bemerkt?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

ich stell immer lustige fragen weil es ein bischen spaß rein bringt


----------



## Kartonics (3. Oktober 2010)

bin ich im falschen thread?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

ja


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Oktober 2010)

Finde den TE völlig daneben...was hast du davon im Internet von einer fremden Person, die du wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen wirst, innerhalb einer maximal 20 minütigen gemeinsamen Interaktion begrüßt zu werden? Gar nichts.


----------



## Ghornat (3. Oktober 2010)

@ TE das Video bei Youtube ist ja total lachhaft xD..

Erinnert mich an das Video mit dem Mädchen, die Tokio-Hotel-Hasser anmacht ^^..

Ihr habt alle langeweile echt.

B2T ich habe letzteres angekreuzt, sage zwar Hallo, das wars aber auch.


----------



## Amraam (3. Oktober 2010)

mein makro:



			
				Makro schrieb:
			
		

> /p Hi@all
> /p wer braucht Seelenstein, Wer nen Gesu?



das beim betreten der ini gedrückt, fertig.

begrüsung,
frage nach buff (manche heiler wollen nen selenstein, sieht in der buffleiste einfach schick aus) ist damit auch erledigt.


ist nicht unhöflich, und ein klick ist ja auch schnell gesetzt...


----------



## Morca (3. Oktober 2010)

Nun, die Sache ist ganz einfach. Es mehren sich die Spieler mit "unsozialen" Verhaltensweisen weil es in der realen Welt so anerzogen wird. Die Hintergründe zu diesen Tatsachen möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht erläutern, es wäre im Sinne der "Meinungsfreiheit" auf diesem Portal politisch nicht korrekt. Hinterfragt selbst Dinge, zB. warum geistige Stumpfheit erwünscht ist und wem es dient.


----------



## Herebos 82 (3. Oktober 2010)

Warum haben soviel leute probleme damit freundlich zu sein?

Is doch egal ob ich den wieder sehe oder nicht,freundlichkeit sollte selbstverständlich sein!

Aber es ist eben cool und modern den harten raushängen zu lassen,das sind dann auch die die sich andauernd über andere aufregen und alles besser wissen.

Ich kenne ein paar leute persönlich die wow spielen und die leute verhalten sich im rl anderen gegenüber genau gleich.


----------



## Albra (4. Oktober 2010)

hmm naja ein lol würd einem der spruch schon entlocken oder das fordern des beweises..


----------



## SerpentSeal (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich Spaß in einer Instanz/Schlachtzug haben will geh ich mit Freunden.
Da ich mir nichts von randoms erwarte werde ich auch nicht entäuscht...


PS: mir fehlt eine weitere Möglichkeit -> ES ist mir egal....
Außerdem sind die fragen ziehmlich suggestiv...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. Oktober 2010)

Was freu Ich mich aufs Addon, Ich hoff ja mal das der gute alte "Handelschat" mal wieder für die Gruppen suche benutzt wird :>

/2 LfG Daily Hero (Bin Tank)
/2 LfG Daily Hero (Nur CC Klasse !)
/2 LfM DD Schami

Ach ja.... 

Was vermisse Ich den alten Gruppenchat wie Ich Ihn so oder so Ähnlich eigentlich regelmäßig erlebt habe ... 


/_p www: Moin 
/p vvv: Tach zusammen
/p xxx: Hi, kennt jemand die Ini noch nicht ? 
/p www Ich noch nicht, wollen wir Ts gehen ? 
/p xxx Kein Problem@www wir schleifen dich da schon durch ^^
/p xxx Ja klar moment, *Makro Such*
/p zzz: Tach bin schon auf Flug kommt noch wer zum Portstein ? 
/p xxx: Stehe schon am Stein, können dann gleich Porten_
/wave


@WotLkIni20kInstantDPSbombingRusher Generation: 

Solche Dialoge hatte man in BC in fast jeder Ini .. Da hat man noch miteinander geredet, ist nicht nach einem Wipe abgehauen (Normalerweise Nicht), Ich hoffe ernsthaft das Blizzard diese Inis so gestaltet das man nicht mehr so durchrennen kann ! Was würde Ich mich über Inis freuen wo man ne Stunde braucht ... Nein das ist kein Witz sondern mein Purer Ernst 

Vanilla Wow kann Ich leider nix dazu sagen aber ich schätze mal da war das nicht anders gewesen


----------



## Porn0atz3 (4. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Close hat doch keinen sinn hier...


----------



## Alcasim (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich bin einer der eigentlich immer gerne schreibt. Zwar erwarte ich nicht, so wie du, dass mir andere zurückschreiben, freue mich aber dennoch darüber. Ich meine, es ist ja immer noch ein Multiplayer Spiel und ohne Chat würde es mir persönlich kaum mehr Spass machen. Wenn ich ein Spiel auf Ego zocken möchte, zock ich kein WoW.

Finde aber dein Experiment sehr interessant.. Schade, dass hier einige wiedermal rein gar nichts zum Thema beitragen und nur zum flamen da sind..


----------



## Kankru (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich antworte auch auf Fragen, aber ansonsten will ich da einfach nur durch, meistens bin ich eh im TS und labere mit Gildenkollegen im g-chat und nebenbei noch in nen eigenen channel mit Bekannten.
rnd hc ist einfach nur beschäftigungstherapie! Da ich eh meist mit nen Heiler unterwegs bin heisst es:
"hallo" im chat von mir
"Hallo" vom Heiler (meinem Bruder)
und schon gehts los, wer bufffood essen will oder reggen muss, der kann dies auch nebenbei tun.
Uns geht es um die Marken und das Gold, welches durch DIESEN Run entsteht.
Und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal ober der oder die Spieler/-in vom anderen Server okay ist oder nicht, man kommt soooooooooo selten nochmal mit diesem in eine Gruppe!


----------



## Rootii (4. Oktober 2010)

ich sag hallo wenn ich bock dazu hab.. wenn ich azjol reinkomme als tank und da nur fix durchrennen will kommt von mir auch nix außer vllt "rdy?"...

wenn mir dann son healer kommt so wie du würd ich ausrasten o0

in meinen augen lächerlich so eine show abzuziehn nur weil man von anderen menschen mal ein "hallo" hören will... sonst has du keine probleme? ^^


----------



## Rolandos (4. Oktober 2010)

Man begrüßt und verabschiedet sich. Der Rest ist unnötig, wüsste auch nicht über was man sich da unterhalten soll, da man sich nicht kennt und sich wahrscheinlich auch nie wieder begegnet. 
Geht man mit bekannten Spielern immer wieder in die inis, ergibt sich ein Gespräch von ganz alleine.


----------



## Oely (4. Oktober 2010)

Mein Thema:

wie oft hab ich es schon Kollegen und Freunden erzählt ... ich geh ins WoW um zu spielen ... nicht um mich zu unterhalten 
Wenn ich mich unterhalten will ...nehm ich das Telefon oder andere Komunikationsmöglichkeiten.

Wobei ein Hallo und schönes WE oder schönen Tach hab ich mittlerweile auf Macro ... finde das ist das mindeste.


----------



## Kehlas (4. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> ...




Sie sagen kein Hallo und du heilst sie dafür nicht? Hast du ein an der klatsche?? Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Klar ist es blöd, wenn nicht mal Hallo gesagt wird. Aber das ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen, manche haben eben keinen Anstand. Aber deswegen nicht seiner Pflicht als Heiler nachzkommen, nämlich zu heilen zeigt auch nicht gerade von geistiger Größe!


----------



## Rootii (4. Oktober 2010)

Oely schrieb:


> ... finde das ist das mindeste.




trotzdem kein grund andere spieler in den wahnsinn zu treiben.. bzw so zu nerven das sie leaven müssen, nur weil sie gerade nich "hallo" geschrieben haben..

und mal ehrlich: wenn ich nicht hallo schreibe.. und mir dann so ein satz an den kopf geworfen wird und ein healer mich wirklich verrecken lässt..

dann schreibt man erst recht kein "hallo" mehr.. würd ich eher zum ticket greifen, wie auf seite 1 oder 2 schon jemand gepostet hat.. von wegen erpressung ^^


----------



## campino76 (4. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Habe nun folgendes ausprobiert. Ich (Heiler) + Tank aus meiner Gilde bestreiten momentan nebenbei ein paar Heroinstanzen. Habe versucht immer mit jedem der 3 random dds Kontakt aufzunehmen und diesen zumindest ein "Hallo" rauszukitzeln. Es kam keine Antwort, deswegen wurden diese einfach auch nicht geheilt, das habe ich auch im Chat geschrieben. Nun gab es verschiedene Situation:



Öhm, also meiner Meinung nach, hast du n Schaden.. was anderes fällt mir zu deinem Verhalten nicht ein. Wenn jemand nicht grüssen möchte weil er n schlechten Tag hat oder aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann soll er halt nicht, ich würd ihn deswegen nicht absichtlich sterben lassen.. ich spiel WOW zum Spass und nicht um andere Spieler zu erziehen!


----------



## Drop-Dead (4. Oktober 2010)

Mir ists ziemlich wichtig. Sonst könnt ich auch offline Rollenspiele zocken!


----------



## Serephit (4. Oktober 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn _du_ ('Kitzuina') schon die Wow mit der Arbeit vergleichst: Lässt _du_ dann auch Kollegen (bei Kunden oder bei Vorgesetzten) ins Messer laufen, nur weil sie _dich_ an dem Morgen nicht mit den richtigen Worten begrüßt haben?
> 
> Selbstreflexion ist schon was feines, sollte jeder haben - auch 'Kitzuina'.



sehe ich auch so. 
ausserdem begrüße ich nicht jeden den ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit treffe. Ausserdem rede ich dann schon aus Prinzip nicht nur weil mich ein Heiler erpressen möchte. Aber als DD eh kein Problem, wenn man die Aggro unter Kontrolle habe. Ich rede, wenn ich Lust dazu habe und sonst nicht. Gleiczeitig im TS mit Gilden und im Chat mit den Randoms ist auch zu viel^^

Was sich einige zu Herzen nehmen sollten:

 Lieben nichts sagen und die Leute denken lassen man wäre "komisch" als zu reden und die Vermutung zu bestätigen...


Grüße


----------



## Bergerdos (4. Oktober 2010)

darkcava schrieb:


> Weil mich die Leute nicht interessieren und ich sie nicht wiedersehe. Wem das nicht passt, kann gerne gehen. Dank dng finder kommt direkt der nächste nach. Wer auf rpg steht, soll hdro spielen. WoW ist seit WotlK bevölkert von item-und statgeilen, GS-Nutzenden, wortkargen teilweise unfreundlichen Spielern. Ich bin einer davon, und das ist auch gut so!




Das was Du da von Dir schreibst hat in keinster Weise mehr was mit sozialem Verhalten zu tun. In einer Gruppe die der Dungeonfinder zusammenwürfelt hat man es mit 4 anderen Menschen zu tun mit denen man etwas gemeinsam tut. 
Angenommen Du hast einen Versicherungsfall, rufst die Versicherung an und sprichst mit dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter. Du kennst den Mann nicht und wirst ihn wohl nicht mehr wiedersehen. Was sagst Du als erstes ? Im Normalfall wohl "Guten Tag" oder "Hallo". Wenn Du das nicht machst ist bei Deiner Erziehung irgendwas verdammt schief gelaufen und Du hast nie gelernt mit deinen Mitmenschen zu kommunizieren. Außerdem wirst Du bei Sachen die im Ermessen deines Gegenübers liegen ziemlich schlechte Karten haben, denn wenn der sich von Dir nicht akzeptiert fühlt weil Du ihn nicht mal begrüßen kannst dann wird er Dir auch keinen Millimeter entgegenkommen.

Zurück zum Spiel, da sind 4 andere Menschen, was ist der Unterschied ob man mit einem fremden telefonierst oder im Spiel Chatest ? Die Höflichkeitsfloskeln sind die Gleichen. Das hat nix mit RPG zu tun, das hat was mit Multiplayer zu tun. Wenn Du nix mit anderen Mitspielern zu tun haben willst dann spiel halt ein Solo-Rollenspiel wie  Dragon Age.

Ich sag IMMER Hallo oder Hi, auch wenn die Gruppe schon am ersten Mob steht. Wenn mir der Heiler sagen würde dass er nur Heilt wenn ich die Bemerkung über den Hintern mache dann würde ich wahrscheinlich ein Disskussion über die Ästhetik von Taurenhintern im Vergleich zu Blutelfinnenhintern losbrechen, aber ich würde auf jeden Fall auf die Kommunikation eingehen.
Interessant ist, dass wenn einer mal kurz AFK muss un man steht rum und wartet, dass es dann oft zu einem Gespräch kommt. Oft wird halt so schnell durchgerannt dass keiner die Chance hat einen Satz in die Chatzeile einzutippen, in der Zeit ist die Gruppe schon 2 Gruppen weiter.


----------



## Loony555 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ohne jetzt die ganzen 11 Seiten gelesen zu haben...

Da ich mit meinen 80ern momentan nur noch die Daily Hero mache, dafür aber sehr viel twinke, 
habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass besonders in den Low-Level Instanzen von 20-70 doch recht viel
 gechattet wird. (Zumindest im Vergleich zu den normalen Nordend Hero Inis).

Natürlich nicht dauernd, und auch nicht in jeder Gruppe, aber da ist doch meistens wesentlich mehr Leben drin, als nur ein Hallo am Anfang und ein Tschüss am Ende.

Worans liegt, kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen, aber ich denke, weil die Instanzen länger sind (man also mehr Zeit zusammen verbringt), weil viele Leute gute alte Erinnerungen mit bestimmten Instanzen verbinden, oder auch einfach weil Neulinge oder auch alte Hasen dabei sind, die bestimmte Instanzen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr besucht haben, oder noch gar nicht kennen.


----------



## Helgesen (4. Oktober 2010)

ein hallo und bb ist immer drin, aber wenn keines zurückkommt die leute nicht heilen ist auch nicht grade schön


----------



## Kehlas (4. Oktober 2010)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> Mir ists ziemlich wichtig. Sonst könnt ich auch offline Rollenspiele zocken!




Kurze Zwischenfrage. WoW und Rollenspiel? Soll ich mal lachen? Ja, es heißt zwar Online-Rollenspiel aber wer Rollenspiele noch aus alten Tagen kennt ( Ultima, Might and Magic, D&D, DSA u.s.w.) der weiß das WoW aber auch rein gar nichts mehr damit zu tun hat. WoW ist wohl eher ein Spiel für E-Sportler und/oder Theorie-Crafter geworden! 

Rollenspielstimmung kommt bei mir jedenfalls kaum auf und ich spiele es jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren.


----------



## Kehlas (4. Oktober 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das was Du da von Dir schreibst hat in keinster Weise mehr was mit sozialem Verhalten zu tun. In einer Gruppe die der Dungeonfinder zusammenwürfelt hat man es mit 4 anderen Menschen zu tun mit denen man etwas gemeinsam tut.
> Angenommen Du hast einen Versicherungsfall, rufst die Versicherung an und sprichst mit dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter. Du kennst den Mann nicht und wirst ihn wohl nicht mehr wiedersehen. Was sagst Du als erstes ? Im Normalfall wohl "Guten Tag" oder "Hallo". Wenn Du das nicht machst ist bei Deiner Erziehung irgendwas verdammt schief gelaufen und Du hast nie gelernt mit deinen Mitmenschen zu kommunizieren. Außerdem wirst Du bei Sachen die im Ermessen deines Gegenübers liegen ziemlich schlechte Karten haben, denn wenn der sich von Dir nicht akzeptiert fühlt weil Du ihn nicht mal begrüßen kannst dann wird er Dir auch keinen Millimeter entgegenkommen.
> 
> Zurück zum Spiel, da sind 4 andere Menschen, was ist der Unterschied ob man mit einem fremden telefonierst oder im Spiel Chatest ? Die Höflichkeitsfloskeln sind die Gleichen. Das hat nix mit RPG zu tun, das hat was mit Multiplayer zu tun. Wenn Du nix mit anderen Mitspielern zu tun haben willst dann spiel halt ein Solo-Rollenspiel wie  Dragon Age.
> ...




Wenn du mir auf der Straße begegnest mich aber nicht kennst, sagts du also guten Tag zu mir? Du bist aber auch ein freundlicher Mensch^^


----------



## Shendria (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann man sich nur so drüber aufregen?
Wenn jemand grüssen will, dann soll er es machen.... wenn jemand erzählen will wie sein gesamter Tag war, okay, von mir aus... wenn jemand nix schreibt dann auch okay...
Ich kann doch niemanden ZWINGEN, mich zu begrüssen... 

Klar kann es ganz angenehm sein, wenn mal was geschrieben wird, aber wenn jemand net will, dann is es auch sein gutes Recht nichts zu sagen.... 

2 Beispiele:

1.
Vor kurzem TU hero. Am Anfang von keinem ein Hallo oder auch nur ne Andeutung davon. Irgendwann schreibt dann der Schurke das er sich schnell an einen von uns dranhängt um sich nen Cafe zu holen. Soll ja alles kein Problem sein... Ohne Votekick oder sonstiges wurde einfach zügig weiter gemetzelt und als der Schurke dann ein paar Gruppen später wieder zurück gekommen ist, hab ich gefragt ob er mir einen Cafe mitgenommebn hat... Von da an kam andauernd etwas im Gruppenchat... war dann noch ein recht lustiger, entspannter run....

Also, kein Hallo, trotzdem lustig....

2.
HdZ4, schon ne Weile her. Ich komm mit meinem Priester in die Ini, von allen ein Hallo, Hi usw. Freiwilliges durchbuffen und los gehts. Der Tank hatte 1. keine Ahnung vom Tanken 2. noch ziemlich schlechtes Gear, rannte allerdings immer schon ohne Heiler in die nächsten Gruppen... Tja, irgendwann musste es eben passieren, nach einer der ersten Wellen kam der Wipe. Ist mir ja im Grunde genommen gleich, nur was sich da dann im Chat abgespielt hat, darf man nicht wiederholen... Beleidigungen die der Tank wohl aus der hintersten Ecke der untersten Schublade ans Tageslicht geholt hat... Ich hab ihn kurz draufhingewießen das der einfach nur mit dem Motto "Nicht ohne meinen Heiler" spielen soll und es dann auch klappen würde... Beim ersten Boss kam dann gleich der nächste Wipe... Autohit ist nich von Anfang an die glorreichste Idee um zu "tanken"... Wieder Beleidigungen, der Heiler verließ die Gruppe. Der nächste Heiler der dann reingekommen ist gleich beim Betreten der Ini "Hi ihr! Na, habt ihr den Heiler zuvor verkrault oder konnte er net heilen?" ... Ich wollt ja echt schon was schreiben...
Naja, wir sind dann weiter und irgendwie hat der Holy-Pala dann auch seine liebe Not mit dem DK gehabt.... Dauerte auch nicht lange und es hagelte wieder Beleidigungen gegen unseren Heiler.... Ein "Kannst dir jetzt vorstellen warum wir unseren Druiden zuerst los geworden sind?" konnte ich mir nicht mehr verkneifen... Sah dann nur noch wie der Pala die Gruppe verlassen hat, bevor auch bei mir angezeigt wurde das ich aus der Gruppe bin...
Bei solchen Typen wär es mir echt lieber wenn sie einfach von Anfang an die Klappe halten würden....

Also, Hallo und Buffen usw., aber der schlimmste Run den ich jemals erlebt hab (war bis jetzt auch der einzige den ich wirklich wegen sowas verlassen habe)



Ein Hallo am Anfang der Ini heißt noch lange nicht das es zu nem Frieden-Freude-Eierkuchen-Run wird.... Da is es mir echt schon lieber wenn jemand gar nichts schreibt....


----------



## Hellikut (4. Oktober 2010)

Nach zehn Sekundne weiss man, ob der Run normal, hässlich oder sehr unterhaltsam werden wird. 
Persönlich freue ich mich, wenn mir gelassene, lustige Freaks unterkommen, weil es mich an das erste Jahr von WoW erinnert. Oder wenn ein Addon rauskommt. Dann sind die Leute so begeistert von all dem Neuen, dass sie sehr oft sehr höflich und nett zueinander sind. Sobald der Kram alltäglich geworden ist - tja, dann muss man sehen wo man bleibt, am besten bei seiner Gilde.


----------



## sarika (4. Oktober 2010)

ich denke mal, das es ehr unterschiedlich ist, wie ein run wird und ob unterhaltungen zustand kommen. beim leveln in inis treff ich öfters auf die leute mit denen man chattet als in den hero inis, denn seien wir mal ehrlich, die meisten gehn nur noch heros um die marken abzufarmen. im lowlevel bereich geht man rein um ep und eventuell loot zu bekommen. genial war gestern zB die gruppe für hdz1, als wir dann da durch waren, wurde gefragt ob wir nicht auch noch hdz2 ranhängen wollen (vom tank), und bis auf einen (der war ein level zu low) waren wir dann hdz2, die wir mit 4 mann abgeschlossen hatten, weil sich in der ganzen zeit kein dritter dd mehr einfand. die ganzen spieler waren super nett und man hat sich fleißig im chatt unterhalten. und wenn ich mir die jetztigen heros anschaue, da will ich eigentlich auch immer nur schnell wieder raus, weil ich sie einfach nicht mehr sehen kann. da werd ich sicher mit keinem anfangen zu diskutieren oder zu chatten. wenn sich allerdings aus einer lustigen situation etwas ergibt, warum nicht...


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Oktober 2010)

einen Chat zu erpressen halte ich für die denkbar schlechteste Möglichkeit eine Instanz gemeinsam zu meistern.
Wenn bei mir die Frage kommen würde, würde ich die Gruppe wortlos verlassen.


----------



## Milivoje (4. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.



Ich greife das mal stellvertretend auf.
Im Grunde genommen wird in Inis doch nur noch geschrieben, wenn was schief läuft. Dann wird kritisiert, geflamed.... Dementsprechend könnte man nun darauf kommen, woher der schlechte Ruf der " Community" stammt, wenn kein nettes Wort mehr gewechselt wird.


----------



## Alcasim (4. Oktober 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Wenn du mir auf der Straße begegnest mich aber nicht kennst, sagts du also guten Tag zu mir? Du bist aber auch ein freundlicher Mensch^^



Also wenn ich zu Fuss, und nicht mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin, begrüss ich eigentlich auch alle wenigstens mit einem "Grüezi" (Schweiz).. Ist doch normal?


----------



## Rootii (4. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zu Fuss, und nicht mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin, begrüss ich eigentlich auch alle wenigstens mit einem "Grüezi" (Schweiz).. Ist doch normal?




dann hätte ich keine lust ine die mittagspause zu gehn.. käm ich ja ausm "reden" nich raus o0


----------



## Littletall (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte schon Gespräche haben. Ich halt gern mal Smalltalk in Inzen, aber bei bei den mittlerweile 10-Minuten-Rushes ist das ja kaum noch möglich!

Da lob ich mir die Runs mit meinem schlecht equippten Magier. Da er meistens mit ähnlich gimpigen Leuten in eine Gruppe kommt und man auch mal wipt (obwohl da meistens mindestens einer abhaut) kommt man auch mal ins Gespräch und das find ich immer richtig nett.

Ein Hallo und ein Tschüss gibt es von mir übrigens immer. Sogar bei den 20-Sekunden-Eventboss.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (4. Oktober 2010)

@TE
Allein die Aussage, daß du ein "Hallo" bzw. Antwort auf deine Fragen verlangst, damit du andere heilst, ist ja mal sowas von lame, Digger. Und du wunders dich dann auch noch, wenn du geflamed wirst, weil du andere provozierst? Schön blöd. Wenn ich nich schon deine anderen hirnrissigen threads gesehen hätte, würd ich dich fragen ob du noch alle Latten am Zaun hast, wer du eigtl. glaubst zu sein - Paolo Pinkel? -  und welche dämonische Macht dich dazu veranlasst, ständig solchen Mist zu verzapfen.

btt: 
Wenn einer keine Lust hat was zu schreiben soll er es halt bleiben lassen. Ich schreib auch manchmal nichts, wenn's nich dem Durchkommen dienlich ist. Im großen und Ganzen beschränkt sich meine Kommunikation in Nordend Inis eh auf "moin", "thx & bb" und in NHs auch mal "wenn einer fragen zur Ini hat, einfach fragen".
In den Instanzen bis lvl60 sieht das etwas anders aus, da kann ne kleine Unterhaltung schon mal angebracht sein, wenn man z.B. in den Schwarzfelstiefen ewig unterwegs ist - da ist dann etwas Abwechslung mal ganz nett.
Aber in ner Nordend Ini die eh nur 10-15 Minuten dauert brauch ich persönlich keine Unterhaltung. Wenn sich andere dabei in der Gruppe unterhalten möchten können sie das gerne tun, solange sie damit nich alle anderen aufhalten.


----------



## Lokibu (4. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn du mir auf der Straße begegnest mich aber nicht kennst, sagts du also guten Tag zu mir? Du bist aber auch ein freundlicher Mensch^^



Dieser Vergleich stinkt schon zum Himmel wie vergammelter Fisch.

Richtig ist

Wenn Du dich beim Bowling oder ähnliches einer Gruppe anschließt, dann grüßt du nicht?


Du bist aber ein unfreundlicher Mensch. 

@TE  Vergiss mal alles, was du gelernt hast. Im Internet sind 70% der Leute vertreten, die anderen nicht mal mit dem A. anschauen würden, weil Sie irgendwelche Hemmungen haben oder einfach kein Bock auf irgendwelche Kommunikation haben. In Real wirst du solche Menschen nicht treffen, da sie sich meist zuhause verstecken bzw. sich immer dort aufhalten, wo kein anderer Mensch ist. z.B. Parkbank etc.. Später werden Sie zu Betreuungsfällen, weil sich keiner mehr um sie kümmert. 

Also wunder dich einfach nicht und freue dich über neue Informationen. Das sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (4. Oktober 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du dich beim Bowling oder ähnliches einer Gruppe anschließt, dann grüßt du nicht?
> ...



Nein, da geht man einfach hin, wirft 12 Strikes nacheinander und sagt dann "OMG ihr NAPS! MEGAPWNED! L2P!" und geht zur nächsten gruppe nebenan.   Sorry, den konnt ich mir nich verkneifen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (4. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Nein, da geht man einfach hin, wirft 12 Strikes nacheinander und sagt dann "OMG ihr NAPS! MEGAPWNED! L2P!" und geht zur nächsten gruppe nebenan.   Sorry, den konnt ich mir nich verkneifen.



Richtig, so mach ich das


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Oktober 2010)

Am einfachsten legt man sich einfach ein oder zwei ausgewählte Begrüßungen auf ein Makro, das ist der geringste Aufwand.

Als Beispielvorlagen könnte man das hier nehmen:

Sehr geehrte Mitspieler, es ist mir eine Freude und ein Bedürfnis, mit euch diese Instanz gemeinsam zu bewältigen, Spaß an der Herausforderung zu haben und den reichhaltigen Loot unter uns gerecht aufzuteilen. Auf in die Schlacht, für Ehre und Vaterland.


----------



## Aurelîas (4. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Am einfachsten legt man sich einfach ein oder zwei ausgewählte Begrüßungen auf ein Makro, das ist der geringste Aufwand.
> 
> Als Beispielvorlagen könnte man das hier nehmen:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Mitspieler, es ist mir eine Freude und ein Bedürfnis, mit euch diese Instanz gemeinsam zu bewältigen, Spaß an der Herausforderung zu haben und den reichhaltigen Loot unter uns gerecht aufzuteilen. Auf in die Schlacht, für Ehre und Vaterland.



*Erinnert das stark an RP*

Nun ebenso auch ich habe nicht alle Blätter am schwarzen Brett gelesen, dennoch habe auch ich ein Kreuz beim ersten Punkt gemacht da das fröhliche Reden ebenso für mich zur Instanz gehört wie das (hoffentlich) seltene Wipen. Sollte es dann doch mal einen Wipe geben, so merk ich es jedenfalls in den Anfänger instanzen dann haben wir meistens sehr lustige gespräche darüber wer denn nun schuld sei. Am ende ist es wohl bemerkt immer mein Kurken.

gz

Aurelias


----------



## Kehlas (4. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zu Fuss, und nicht mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin, begrüss ich eigentlich auch alle wenigstens mit einem "Grüezi" (Schweiz).. Ist doch normal?




Ähh neee, ist eigentlich nicht normal.


----------



## Kehlas (4. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> @TE
> Allein die Aussage, daß du ein "Hallo" bzw. Antwort auf deine Fragen verlangst, damit du andere heilst, ist ja mal sowas von lame, Digger. Und du wunders dich dann auch noch, wenn du geflamed wirst, weil du andere provozierst? Schön blöd. Wenn ich nich schon deine anderen hirnrissigen threads gesehen hätte, würd ich dich fragen ob du noch alle Latten am Zaun hast, wer du eigtl. glaubst zu sein - Paolo Pinkel? -  und welche dämonische Macht dich dazu veranlasst, ständig solchen Mist zu verzapfen.
> 
> btt:
> ...




100% unterschrieben !


----------



## Aurelîas (4. Oktober 2010)

> Geschrieben vor 3 Minuten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich muss sagen, wenn man in nem kleiner Dörfchen wohnt ist das schon normal. Ich persönlich mach das auch immer selbst wenn ich mit dem radel unterwegs bin da ich bei uns fast jeden kenne.


----------



## mezo (4. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ....das denken sich wohl im Schnitt 2 von 5 Spielern die per Dungeonfinder in einer Gruppe landen.
> 
> Ich verlange nicht wirklich viel, aber wieso schaffen es die Meisten mittlerweile nicht mehr ein "Hallo", "Hi", "Salve" oder der Gleichen zu posten wenn sie in eine Instanz kommen ?
> 
> ...


wieso laufen in wow eigtl so viele geisteskranke spackos wie du rum? komm einfach mal klar in deiner welt. wieso sollte man was schrieben, so lange jeder tut was er soll und alles glatt läuft.... man bist du behindert, da bekommt man den hass. so leuten wie dir gehört einfach volle kanne in die fresse gehauen. <--- normal nicht meine art, aber solche leute habe ich schon öfters in wow erlebt und da bekommt man tiefsten hass!


----------



## Livien (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich deinen geschriebenen Hirnschiss in einer rnd-Hc. selbst gelesen hätte, würde ich ebenso sofort eine Ausschlusswahl führen.


----------



## Mimina (4. Oktober 2010)

meine güte. die leute regen sich wegen ein hallo auf. jeder der von eltern richtig erzogen worden ist weiß, dass es selbstverständlich ist zu begrüßen.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (4. Oktober 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Ähh neee, ist eigentlich nicht normal.



Also ich find das normal. (: Wenn ich mit einem meiner Hunde geh grüß ich auch generell alle, ausser das sind Nordic-Walking-Omis, die mich beim Anblick meines großen schwarzen Hundes wohl am liebsten mit ihren Schaschlikspießen erstechen möchten  Oder wahlweise auch mit ihren Stöckelschuhen. 
Oder auch wenn ich einfach in die Stadt geh und mir jemand entgegen kommt, der halbwegs freundlich guckt ist bei mir eigentlich immer mindestens ein Lächeln drin. 
Und wie ich einige Seiten vorher schon erwähnt hab: Ich grüße und verabschiede mich immer freundlich und wenn sich die Chance auf wat lustiges ergibt sag ich niemals nein.


----------



## Evilslyn (4. Oktober 2010)

Man spielte mal zum Spaß.
Früher brachte man seinen Kindern bei, "Hallo" und "Aufwiedersehen", Sachen wie "Bitte" un "Danke".
Da spielte man noch Fußball, Handball oder sonst was Gruppendynamisches, und lernte die Wichtigkeit von Kommunikation.

Und es ist fürwahr nicht zu viel verlangt wie ich finde.

Heute Leben wir in einer Zeit in der man über SMS schluss macht.
OneNightStands als "DerNeue" bezeichnet werden.
Wo zwischen der Werbung Filmpausen eingeblendet werden.
Kinder mit Gameboy statt mit GuteNachtGeschichte ins Bett gehen.

Ich kann euch schon hören... "äh Alter! Guck mal hier! Voll das Opfa Alta! Guck was der fürn Scheiß schreiben tut, maan!" (Nein das war keine rasistische Randgruppediskriminierung, so sprechen wir deutsch heutzutage)
Aber ist doch schon bedrückend zu sehen, dass wenn hier mal einer einsteht, dass man in einem MMO ... ach ja das steht für MASSIV M U L T I P L A Y ER Online .... also "E GRUPPESPIEL" so wie Fußball, so mit 11 Freunde sollt ihr sein und so.
Das geht aber irgendwie verloren.

Man könnte meinen Ganze Server beständen aus Spielern von Real Madrid, alle Imba und sich zu fein was für den anderen zu tun ... STOPT DAS und disst nicht die die hier mal auf den Missstand hinweisen. ...


So aus gemimimit ... und ja keine Groß Kleinschreibung, ja Satzzeichen, ja ja ja .. ich war in Rage ^^

LG eure
Evi

Ps: Schaut euch mal das Bild von Erdbeertörtchen an, und sagt dann dass es euch lieber wäre sie läuft verstockt an euch vorbei statt euch anzulächeln!? ... Gute einstellung mein Törtchen.


----------



## Shendria (4. Oktober 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen Ganze Server beständen aus Spielern von Real Madrid, alle Imba und sich zu fein was für den anderen zu tun ... STOPT DAS und disst nicht die die hier mal auf den Missstand hinweisen. ...
> 
> 
> So aus gemimimit ... und ja keine Groß Kleinschreibung, ja Satzzeichen, ja ja ja .. ich war in Rage ^^
> ...



Auf Mißstände hinweisen und jemanden dazu ZWINGEN zu wollen, etwas zu tun, das er nicht will sind noch immer 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe... So leid es mir tut!

Ich heiße es auch nicht wirklich gut, das man mittlerweile einfach zu keinem mehr wirklich Kontakt brauch um, nicht nur, in WoW was zu erleben, trotzdem ist es noch immer jedem selber überlassen ob er in einer Gruppe was schreiben will oder nicht....


----------



## minosha (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermisse die Zeit auch in der, in Random-Gruppen, geschwatzt wurde. Eine Begrüssung ist Lila und ein nettes "Bereit?" sogar orange.

Ich selbst fange keine Gespräche an, da ich mir bei nicht-antwortenden Membern blöd vorkomme. Gerne steige ich in Gespräche ein.

Eine Instanz läuft zu meist so ab: Alle sind drin "Hi", "Hallo","guten abend", "...." und dann macht es "GOGOGO" MÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH, "bb","cu", "noch ne Inni","..." Gruppenleave, und Schluss. 
Das "..." ist brüllendes Schweigen.

Gespräche machen locker und hauen nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Ghostrush (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich persönlich würde mich von keinem zu irgendetwas nötigen lassen. Wer gibt Dir das Recht zu verlangen, dass man/ich Hallo sagen MUSS um geheilt zu werden? Was ist wenn ich eine Hero Ini gehe und grad vor meinem Rechner sitz mit miesre Laune? Solang ich dennoch mein Spiel mache, würde mich sowas massiv stören und ne Ausschlusswahl zur Folge haben. Is in meinen Augen ne Frechheit anderen so den Spaß am Spiel zu verderben. Wenn ich einkaufen geh sag ich doch auch nich jedem Hallo der die gleiche Kasse benutzt oder das gleiche Brot kauft!
Und das mit der Aussage "blabla hat nen geilen Hintern"...naja, reichlich dämlich ist es schon.
Ich erwarte einfach wenn ich ne Random Ini geh das jeder sein Zeug macht. Spaß haben und unterhalten kann ich mich in der Gilde, was auch nebenbei immer läuft. Schon deswegen hab ich keine Lust noch mit Leuten die ich für 15-20 min seh auch noch zu schreiben. Das aber zu fordern find ich übertrieben.
Wenn die Ausschlusswahl nich klappt weil dein Tank immer für Dich mit abstimmt, würd ich einfach die anderen DD´s anschreiben und keiner macht mehr Schaden. Möcht mal sehn wie ihr 2 dann die Ini schaffen wollt...so macht man sich doch aber nur gegenseitig das Spiel madig. Und nur weil sich jemand einbildet er hätte ein Hallo von mir verdient/zu erwarten?! Zeugt in meinen Augen weder von geistiger Reife noch von Verständnis. Der ein oder andere hat vielleicht andere Probleme, als Deine Grußbegierde zu befriedigen.


----------



## Carnage88 (4. Oktober 2010)

normalerweise schreibe ich nich viel im forum aber dieser thread hier ist ziemlich interessant und ich muss sagen kitzu, ich hätte deinen satz wiederholt weil dann endlihc mal nen bischen lockerheit in solche gruppen kommt. ich hasse es auch wenn leute nichtmal hallo und bb sagen. 

muss dazu sagen, dass ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr schreibe, aber wenn ein gespräch in gang kommt beteilige ich mich gerne dran. 

schlimm ist leider, dass jetzt nicht nur in wotlk inis solche zustände herrschen wie OGOGOGOG sondern auch in den alten classic inis... zusammenziehn und bomben.... *würg*

spiele grade nen 43er tank und letztens in ner ini wurde mir vom hexer gesagt wenn ich nicht langsam mal mehr pulle und durch die ini rushe, dann macht er das... das ist doch nicht mehr sinn des spiels meine güte!


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Gehört für dich die Kommunikation an sich in Instanzen nicht zum Spielen dazu? Sich einfach mal auszutauschen oder ein paar witzige Erlebnisse gegenseitig zu erzählen.



wer schreibt kann seinen char nicht steuren
wer seinen char nicht steuert steht blöd rum
wer blöd rum steht behindert die gruppe
wer die gruppe behindert ist blöd
wer blöd ist den mag ich nicht


----------



## Hellsbellssterni (4. Oktober 2010)

Begrüßung und Verabschiedung kommt von mir immer. Das ist für mich einfach eine Frage von Höflichkeit und das erwarte ich auch von anderen. Ich spiele selber Heiler und finde die Idee sehr gut, nicht zu heilen, wenn noch nicht mal ein "Hallo" zur Begrüßung kommt. 

Ansonsten kommen von mir nur Antworten auf Fragen. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich, nachts mal mit ein paar Randoms mehrere Heros absolviert und wir haben uns sehr gut unterhalten, alleine um nicht einzuschlafen.


----------



## Herebos 82 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ghostrush schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würde mich von keinem zu irgendetwas nötigen lassen. Wer gibt Dir das Recht zu verlangen, dass man/ich Hallo sagen MUSS um geheilt zu werden? Was ist wenn ich eine Hero Ini gehe und grad vor meinem Rechner sitz mit miesre Laune? Solang ich dennoch mein Spiel mache, würde mich sowas massiv stören und ne Ausschlusswahl zur Folge haben. Is in meinen Augen ne Frechheit anderen so den Spaß am Spiel zu verderben. Wenn ich einkaufen geh sag ich doch auch nich jedem Hallo der die gleiche Kasse benutzt oder das gleiche Brot kauft!
> Und das mit der Aussage "blabla hat nen geilen Hintern"...naja, reichlich dämlich ist es schon.
> Ich erwarte einfach wenn ich ne Random Ini geh das jeder sein Zeug macht. Spaß haben und unterhalten kann ich mich in der Gilde, was auch nebenbei immer läuft. Schon deswegen hab ich keine Lust noch mit Leuten die ich für 15-20 min seh auch noch zu schreiben. Das aber zu fordern find ich übertrieben.
> Wenn die Ausschlusswahl nich klappt weil dein Tank immer für Dich mit abstimmt, würd ich einfach die anderen DD´s anschreiben und keiner macht mehr Schaden. Möcht mal sehn wie ihr 2 dann die Ini schaffen wollt...so macht man sich doch aber nur gegenseitig das Spiel madig. Und nur weil sich jemand einbildet er hätte ein Hallo von mir verdient/zu erwarten?! Zeugt in meinen Augen weder von geistiger Reife noch von Verständnis. Der ein oder andere hat vielleicht andere Probleme, als Deine Grußbegierde zu befriedigen.






wenn du so genervt bist dann spiel doch nicht mit anderen leuten!
mach ein paar mobs fertig oder geh ins bett.

alle die sich von dem satz genötigt sehen oder denen der nötige humor dazu fehlt zu erkennen wie das gemeint ist sollten sich ernsthaft gedanken machen.

denn diese leute haben eindeutig das größere psychische problem!


----------



## Sarvan (4. Oktober 2010)

Also wie du es schon erwähnt hast, für mich sind Leute, die zu bekloppt sind ein einfaches "Hallo" zu schreiben einfach Bots  Ich mein des is schon krass erbärmlich wenn man 6k gs hat und kein "hi" schreiben kann (wobei das net immer von eq abhängt, meiner erfahrung nach aber oft passiert). Ich leave auch nich gleich wenn mal ein Item net droppt, sind meiner Ansicht nach sowieso die größten Ars**löcher, wenn jmd einfach leavt ohne was zu sagen oder nach nem wipe einfach aus der gruppe geht.
MFG


----------



## Sarvan (4. Oktober 2010)

mezo schrieb:


> wieso laufen in wow eigtl so viele geisteskranke spackos wie du rum? komm einfach mal klar in deiner welt. wieso sollte man was schrieben, so lange jeder tut was er soll und alles glatt läuft.... man bist du behindert, da bekommt man den hass. so leuten wie dir gehört einfach volle kanne in die fresse gehauen. <--- normal nicht meine art, aber solche leute habe ich schon öfters in wow erlebt und da bekommt man tiefsten hass!



@ TE, da haste wohl ein Beispiel, für jmd, der zu dämlich is, "hallo" zu schreiben. Abgesehn von Unhöflichkeit also auch noch Mangel an Manieren und deutscher Sprachkenntnis...


----------



## Herebos 82 (4. Oktober 2010)

mezo schrieb:


> wieso laufen in wow eigtl so viele geisteskranke spackos wie du rum? komm einfach mal klar in deiner welt. wieso sollte man was schrieben, so lange jeder tut was er soll und alles glatt läuft.... man bist du behindert, da bekommt man den hass. so leuten wie dir gehört einfach volle kanne in die fresse gehauen. <--- normal nicht meine art, aber solche leute habe ich schon öfters in wow erlebt und da bekommt man tiefsten hass!





so einer gehört normal sofort gesperrt bis er weiß wie man sich ordentlich eußert.
genau so einer steht mit 5 freunden an der straßenecke und pöbelt andere leute an.
ganz genau solche typen sind das einzige problem des menschlichen miteinander!


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich nicht ganz nachhvollziehen. In ca. 90% der Fälle kommt in meinen Randoms zumindest ein "Hi" und ein "BB" von ALLEN Spielern. Und in ca. 70% der Fälle ist auch das Mindestmaß an Grundkommunikation vorhanden, auch wenn es eher zäh ist. Auffällig ist da eher, dass die Leute nur mit "Heiler", "Tank" oder "[Klassenname]" angesprochen werden.


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Oktober 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Wenn du mir auf der Straße begegnest mich aber nicht kennst, sagts du also guten Tag zu mir? Du bist aber auch ein freundlicher Mensch^^



Finde, der Vergleich hinkt etwas. Wenn ich im Cluburlaub am Volleyball-Spiel teilnehme, dann begüße ich meine Mitspieler...auch wenn ich sie nicht kenne. Das mache ich, weil wir alle etwas gemeinsam haben: Wir möchten zusammen gewinnen. Auch wenn wir uns danach vielleicht nie wieder begegnen.


----------



## Thuzur (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das ein tolles Thema!

Ganz klar gehöre ich zu der Gruppe, die gerne "in Kontakt" mit anderen Gruppenmitgliedern kommt.
Wobei ich ein "Hallo" zu Beginn und ein "thx bb" zum Ende der Ini ganz sicher nciht als Kommunikation bezeichne!

Ich schreibe IMMER ein "Moin Moin!" in den Gruppenchat, bevor ich irgendetwas anderes in einer Ini mache. Das gebietet schon die Höflichkeit. Und verabschieden tu ich mich auch im ganzen Satz. Wofür habe ich das Schreiben denn in der Schule gelernt?  Das gilt übrigens selbst für einen Besuch bei Coren Düsterbräu - wo solche Floskeln ja meist länger dauern als der eigentlich Kampf...

Interessant werden Instanzbesuche für mich aber immer erst dann, wenn ich mit Gruppenmitgliedern "ins Gespräch" komme. Meist nur mit ein paar Albernheiten oder ironischen Kommentaren. Hauptsache es kommt überhaupt etwas außer evtl Flames.
Im Übrigen ist das auch die häufigste Art, wie Leute auf meine FL kommen. Und von der FL landet ja durchaus auch mal jemand in der Gilde - oder sogar neben mir am Glühweinstand auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Das ist mir die Zeit für die paar Zeilen allemal wert.

Das Experiment des TE finde ich auch lustig. Es ist natürlich albern, jemanden nur deswegen nicht zu heilen, weil er nicht Hallo sagt. Aber nicht Hallo zu sagen ist ja auch albern! Außerdem: Wieso soll ich jemandem Aufmerksamkeit schenken, der mich total ignoriert? Ich bin ein Mensch und keine Maschine. In meinem Job wehre ich mich auch dagegen nur funktionieren zu müssen und erwarte, dass mein Chef mich wahrnimmt und wertschätzt (egal ob Lob oder Tadel).

Unterste Schublade sind hier im Thread natürlich Kommentare wie der von mezo, der wegen dieses Threads einen tiefen Hass empfindet und dem TE am liebsten körperliche Gewalt antun würde - ein typisher Hooligan-Fall! DAS ist krank im Kopf!

So, und nun freue ich mich auf die nächste Bekanntschaft aus einer Random-Ini...


----------



## Ghostrush (4. Oktober 2010)

Herebos schrieb:


> wenn du so genervt bist dann spiel doch nicht mit anderen leuten!
> mach ein paar mobs fertig oder geh ins bett.
> 
> alle die sich von dem satz genötigt sehen oder denen der nötige humor dazu fehlt zu erkennen wie das gemeint ist sollten sich ernsthaft gedanken machen.
> ...



Also wenn ich genervt bin versuch ich mich abzulenken, und dazu ist dieses Spiel wahrlich geeignet. Daher musst Du es schon mir überlassen ob ich spiele oder schlafen geh.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum ich ein psychisches Problem hab und vor allem welches das sein soll, oder wer auch immer das haben soll, weil er diesen Humor nicht teilt? Hobbypsychologe? Finde es lustig, und das ist auch der Grund warum ich kaum in Foren was schreibe, das Leute mit einer anderen Auffassung immer gleich ein Problem haben müssen? Das Niveau so einer Aussage liegt ja noch tiefer wie Holland!
Sicherlich würde ich auch schmunzeln, wenn jemand sowas schreibt, aber deswegen nicht heilen? Was sagst Du wenn Du in einem Laden stehst und die Verkäuferin ein Kompliment will oder sie verkauft Dir nix? Deswegen seine Aufgabe zu verweigern ist albern. Einigen fehlt hier echt ein gewisses Maß Toleranz. Wenn einer nicht grüßt, soll er es lassen, wer mag machts. Aber vorschreiben lass ich mir das nicht. Und erziehen muss mich von den Spielern auch keiner, das haben meine Eltern schon so ganz ordentlich hinbekommen ( Diese Selbsternannten Hobbyerzieher die hier schreiben was andere alles so falsch machen sind lächerlich!) Nur weil ich nicht jeden Fremden grüße bin ich nicht unhöflich. Aber eine Zufallsgruppe in einem Spiel mit Avataren ist doch schon so anonym, da kommts da auch nich drauf an.
So, da das hier schon wieder genau so wird, das ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben will...viel Spaß noch ingame und überlegt euch lieber wenn einer nich grüßt ob ihr das recht habt das zu verlangen. Ich denk Nein.

BB


----------



## Herebos 82 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ghostrush schrieb:


> Also wenn ich genervt bin versuch ich mich abzulenken, und dazu ist dieses Spiel wahrlich geeignet. Daher musst Du es schon mir überlassen ob ich spiele oder schlafen geh.
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum ich ein psychisches Problem hab und vor allem welches das sein soll, oder wer auch immer das haben soll, weil er diesen Humor nicht teilt? Hobbypsychologe? Finde es lustig, und das ist auch der Grund warum ich kaum in Foren was schreibe, das Leute mit einer anderen Auffassung immer gleich ein Problem haben müssen? Das Niveau so einer Aussage liegt ja noch tiefer wie Holland!
> Sicherlich würde ich auch schmunzeln, wenn jemand sowas schreibt, aber deswegen nicht heilen? Was sagst Du wenn Du in einem Laden stehst und die Verkäuferin ein Kompliment will oder sie verkauft Dir nix? Deswegen seine Aufgabe zu verweigern ist albern. Einigen fehlt hier echt ein gewisses Maß Toleranz. Wenn einer nicht grüßt, soll er es lassen, wer mag machts. Aber vorschreiben lass ich mir das nicht. Und erziehen muss mich von den Spielern auch keiner, das haben meine Eltern schon so ganz ordentlich hinbekommen ( Diese Selbsternannten Hobbyerzieher die hier schreiben was andere alles so falsch machen sind lächerlich!) Nur weil ich nicht jeden Fremden grüße bin ich nicht unhöflich. Aber eine Zufallsgruppe in einem Spiel mit Avataren ist doch schon so anonym, da kommts da auch nich drauf an.
> So, da das hier schon wieder genau so wird, das ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben will...viel Spaß noch ingame und überlegt euch lieber wenn einer nich grüßt ob ihr das recht habt das zu verlangen. Ich denk Nein.
> ...






ich sagte ja nicht das du nicht spielen darfst wenn du genervt bist sondern das ich es nicht richtig finde das die spielern spühren zu lassen indem du sie ignorierst.

das psoblem das das ich angesprochen habe beruht darauf das man diese ini s nicht alleine machen kann und man ist gezwungen mit fremden da durch zu gehen.
ist es vielleicht das was dich stört?

zu der erziehung,früher war es so das man anderen leuten durch grüßen respekt gezollt hat,aber durch den stetigen werte verfall vor allem in den städten versteht man das nichtmehr.

und ja ich bin hobby psychologe,es fasziniert mich einfach das leute von anderen mehr verlangen als sie zu geben bereit sind.

ich muss dir recht geben das die anonymität seinen beitrag dazu leistet.
aber wie ich schon erwähnt habe ist das verhalten im spiel oft nicht anders als im rl.

und zu deiner meinung mit dem avataren und das es darauf nicht ankommt weil man nicht mit dem menschen im direkten kontakt steht möchte ich was erschreckendes hinzu fügen,
hast du schon von der neuen kriegsführung der usa gehört,ferngesteuerte drohnen,sodas die leute nur vorm bildschirm sitzen und leute abknallen?

is nur ein hinweis darauf wie egal die sachen einem sind sobald sie auf einem bilschirm sind und nicht in direktem kontakt.

auch sachen wie das hordler oder alli s sich gegenseitig im bg anspucken oder auf seiner leiche tanzen.
kein vergleich zum rl,wär ich mir nicht so sicher.

ist natürlich sehr weit ausgeholt aber realität


----------



## Herebos 82 (4. Oktober 2010)

hat eigendlich schonmal jmd nachgefragt was weiter paßiert ist in seinem test?
hast du die leute wirklich nicht geheilt oder hast du die sache aufgeklärt?


----------



## Gaming11 (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja Unterhaltungen xD Man kommentiert halt hier und da mal was. Dann kommt man schon ins Gespräch ...ab und zu


----------



## Haszor (4. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch eher still in Randominstanzen?
> 
> Ist es denn der Sinn von MMORPGs mit anderen Mitspielern zu kommunizieren?
> 
> Gab es banale Situationen in denen ihr Gruppen verlassen habt?



Punkt 1: Ich grüße, und frage meist (da ich nur Tanks spiele) ob einer der Spieler (je nach Instanz) jeden Boss getötet haben möchte, und wenn ich ein Item mit dummen Namen sehe dann fällt ein dummer Spruch. 
Bsp: Mein Inschriftenkundler-Tank findet ein Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung, lernt dadurch irgend 'nen Magier-Mist... "Hm... Das war ein doofes Buch. Ein Liebesroman über einen Frostblitz der sich in einen Gedankenschlag verliebt hat aber durch eine unglückliche Aneinanderreihung von Zufällen getrännt wurde während eine unsichtbare große Macht in Form eines Eissturmartigen Wesens die Fäden im Hintergrund zog und böse kicherte.

Punkt 2: An sich ist es wohl Teil von MMORPGs, aber wenn man weiß "Die Leute seh' ich eigentlich nie wieder", lohnt es sich eher wenig mit ihnen zu reden. Zumal zur Zeit heroische Instanzen nur Qual sind.

Punkt 3: Ja, ich habe die Gruppe verlassen als der Heiler die DDs von seinem Server bezahlt hat um mich sterben zu lassen weil ich sagte Priester sind doof.


----------



## Izara (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich: wenn mir einer so in einer Ini kommen würde, wie du das "testweise" (?) gemacht hast, würde ich gar nicht erst mein Hallo hintippen O.o Du klingst bzw. liest dich auf den ersten "Blick" näcmlich wie ein Irrer. Und das kommt meiner Meinung nach so rüber - für jemanden, der dich gar nicht kennt (erstes Mal mit dir in einer Ini). Ich würde entweder wortlos die Gruppe verlassen oder auf deinen Heal verzichten   Jede meiner Klassen hat irgendwas an Healfähigkeiten (und wenn sie noch so klein sind) oder Dmg-Reduzierungen (und wenn ich Totstellen auf Abklingzeit benutzen müsste  oder mein Pet tanken lassen müsste..). 

Ohne Witz, deine Aufforderungen an dir völlig fremde Menschen ("Ich heil dich erst, wenn....") kommen *krank* rüber -.-

Ich gehöre zwar so wie du zu den Spielern, die als allererstes (noch bevor ich irgendwen buffe) ein Hallo, Hi oder Huhu in die Runde werfen  Aber ich würde nie auf den Gedanken kommen, Leute dazu zu *nötigen*, meinen Forderungen nachzukommen, weil ich ja ach so wichtig bin und ihnen sonst meine Fähigkeiten verweigere - durch die ich überhaupt in der Ini bin  Wenn du dich als Heal anmeldest, heil gefälligst oder gümmel als doofer DD in der Ecke rum und schmoll, weil dir keiner Hallo sagt. Man kann's auch übertreiben. 

Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass der Spieler vllt keinen so tollen Tag hatte wie du und sich (ohne einen Tank-Freund, wie du ihn hast) durch zig Inis mit Idioten quälen musste? Und dann kommt einer wie du und will unbedingt irgendeinen Satz lesen, damit er ihm Heilung zukommen lässt. Du, dann brauchst ja eh keine DDs, oder?  Heil deinen Tank-Freund und ignorier den Dungeonfinder. Wo ist das Problem? ^^ Oder vllt hat er einfach keine Lust auf Kommunikation, weil ihn gerade zig Leute im G-Channel, per whisper oder sonstwie nerven? Kann alles mögliche sein - evtl sogar etwas, was uns beiden nie in den Sinn kommen würde....

Wie gesagt, ich sag immer Hallo, aber ich schmoll nicht gleich rum, wenn mir nicht sofort 4 Hallos entgegengeschleudert werden. Ich mecker die Leute auch nicht an oder verwende erpresserische "Spielchen" XD Ich werd nur sauer, wenn der DD dum rumbombt, der Heiler dmg macht statt zu heilen oder der Tank direkt nach dem Ladebildschirm für 10 min afk geht oder rücksichtslos ist -.- Alles schon da gewesen, *DA* kannst dich drüber aufregen, aber doch bitte nicht über Leute, die vllt einfach nur schnell die Random Ini hinter sich bringen wollen, um dann mit den 2 Frostmarken in der Tasche endlich auszuloggen     Wenn mir einer nicht hallo sagt, auch gut. Wenn mir keiner Hallo sagt, mei.., dann schreib ich kurz "miesen Tag heut gehabt?  " und das wars auch. Weise kurz drauf hin, dass jemand, der reggen muss - wenn ich tanke - das sagen soll und gut ist. Dann mach ich schön gemächlich die Ini zu ende und wenn der letzte Boss liegt, sagen sogar die ganz Stillen unter den Gruppenmitgliedern nett "danke für den angenehmen Run"


----------



## Izara (4. Oktober 2010)

Haszor schrieb:


> Punkt 3: Ja, ich habe die Gruppe verlassen als der Heiler die DDs von seinem Server bezahlt hat um mich sterben zu lassen weil ich sagte Priester sind doof.



xD So was ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert ^^ Allerdings war ich der Heiler und der Schurke und Jäger haben schön die Aggro komplett auf mich umgelenkt, sodass ich sicher gestorben wäre.... WENN der pala nicht seinen tollen Bubble-Ruhestein-Knopf hätte xD


----------



## Malfuri_1 (4. Oktober 2010)

so ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Es scheint mir doch sehr, dass viele Poster hier nicht über die Fähigkeit verfügen, einer Diskussion - im Sinne von Meinungen austauschen-, sinnvoll  beizuwohnen. Dafür sind 3 Dinge wichtig : 1. Die Grundidee des Autors VERSTEHEN.  2. Das Problem, dass der Autor beschreibt ANALYSIEREN, d. h. was wird wie kommentiert ? 3. selber STELLUNG beziehen.   Es sieht doch sehr so aus, dass viele Leute Schritt 1 und 2 auslassen und dann gleich mit dem schwierigsten Teil anfangen. Das ist so, als wollte man jemandem ein Eis ohne Becher bzw. Waffel servieren. 
Kritikpunktpunkt 2 : ein paar Leute schreiben, dass man manche Sachen nicht miteinander vergleichen kann. Doch, sowas nennt man Metapher ( also ein bildlicher Vergleich, manchmal muss man Sachverhalte so überspitzt darstellen, dass alle sie verstehen.)   Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten, ist alles von " dem asozialen 14-jährigen" geschrieben. 
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Kennt der liebe TE das RL ? bei uns in Deutschland gibt es ein gewisses Rechtssystem, das dem der lieben Amerikaner doch erstaunlich ähnlich ist. Mitbegründer dieses Systems war ein gewisser Maddison  ( u. a. Präsident der USA ). Der ist davon ausgegangen, dass alle Menschen unterschiedliche Meinungen haben. Er sagt, dass sich Leute mit der gleichen Meinung zusammenschließen ( Partei ). Eine Partei ist aber nur solange gut, wie sie das Recht der anderen nicht überschreitet. Bezogen auf deinen Post würde das heißen, dass du gegen deutsches Recht verstößt ( ist wirklich so ), weil du den anderen das Recht auf Heilung vorenthälst,  obwohl du vorher im DF eine Ausübung dieser Tätigkeit mit der Anmeldung garantiert hast. Also folgere ich ---> nicht die anderen sind unsozial, weil sie nicht Hallo sagen, sondern du, weil du ihre Rechte verletzt. Liebe Grüße und komm bitte nicht mit " Hallo ist nicht so schwer" , ein Gegenargument zieht bei 1000 anderen nicht ....


----------



## Chillers (5. Oktober 2010)

Malfuri_1 schrieb:


> Kennt der liebe TE das RL ? bei uns in Deutschland gibt es ein gewisses Rechtssystem, das dem der lieben Amerikaner doch erstaunlich ähnlich ist. Mitbegründer dieses Systems war ein gewisser Maddison ( u. a. Präsident der USA ). Der ist davon ausgegangen, dass alle Menschen unterschiedliche Meinungen haben. Er sagt, dass sich Leute mit der gleichen Meinung zusammenschließen ( Partei ). Eine Partei ist aber nur solange gut, wie sie das Recht der anderen nicht überschreitet. Bezogen auf deinen Post würde das heißen, dass du gegen deutsches Recht verstößt ( ist wirklich so ), weil du den anderen das Recht auf Heilung vorenthälst, obwohl du vorher im DF eine Ausübung dieser Tätigkeit mit der Anmeldung garantiert hast. Also folgere ich ---> nicht die anderen sind unsozial, weil sie nicht Hallo sagen, sondern du, weil du ihre Rechte verletzt. Liebe Grüße und komm bitte nicht mit " Hallo ist nicht so schwer" , ein Gegenargument zieht bei 1000 anderen nicht ....



Sag mal...passt du gerade gut auf in der Schule und versuchst alles, was ihr gerade durchnehmt in Deutsch und Geschichte hier in einem thread anzubringen?


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, um etwaigen Flames den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen :
1. Punkt  ( Verständnis ) : der TE geht davon aus, dass Leute, die nicht Hallo oder irgendwas anderes sagen, Heilung aufgrund mangelder Kommunikationsfähigkeit nicht verdient haben.
Punkt 2 ( Analyse ) : der TE beschreibt diejenigen, die sich wehren so, dass ein schlechtes Licht auf sie fällt. Außerdem wird in weitergehenden Posts von den asozialen Charackterzügen dieser Leute gesprochen, was mit dem fehlenden Hallo bzw. einem Gruppenleave begründet wird.
 Ich weiß 3-fach Posts sind fail, aber auf dem iPod ist tippen scheiße, wer einen hat, kann ein Lied davon singen.
 Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Chillers (5. Oktober 2010)

Malfuri_1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, um etwaigen Flames den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen :
> 1. Punkt ( Verständnis ) : der TE geht davon aus, dass Leute, die nicht Hallo oder irgendwas anderes sagen, Heilung aufgrund mangelder Kommunikationsfähigkeit nicht verdient haben.
> Punkt 2 ( Analyse ) : der TE beschreibt diejenigen, die sich wehren so, dass ein schlechtes Licht auf sie fällt. Außerdem wird in weitergehenden Posts von den asozialen Charackterzügen dieser Leute gesprochen, was mit dem fehlenden Hallo bzw. einem Gruppenleave begründet wird.
> Ich weiß 3-fach Posts sind fail, aber auf dem iPod ist tippen scheiße, wer einen hat, kann ein Lied davon singen.
> Liebe Grüße!



Ich tippe mal auf Klasse 11 _ analyse von Kurzgeschichten. Trockenes Thema.


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin in Inis um diese zu rocken. Und nicht um ein Kaffeepläuschchen über das Wetter zu halten. Dafür gibts Gilden, Freunde, whatever.
"Hallo" ist meißtens drin.


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Sag mal...passt du gerade gut auf in der Schule und versuchst alles, was ihr gerade durchnehmt in Deutsch und Geschichte hier in einem thread anzubringen?


ne ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass man das hier doch ganz gut verknüpfen kann, oder findest du nicht ? Weil da sind ja schon ein paar unübersehbare Parallelen dabei. Und in einem Diskussionsforum soll man doch diskutieren, right dude ?
PS. : das mit maddison war SoWi 
außerdem ist es ziemlich lustig, wie sich die schlaue, alte, erfahrene und überhAupt nicht kindische Generation sich gerade zum Affen macht .


----------



## Chillers (5. Oktober 2010)

Malfuri_1 schrieb:


> ne ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass man das hier doch ganz gut verknüpfen kann, oder findest du nicht ? Weil da sind ja schon ein paar unübersehbare Parallelen dabei. Und in einem Diskussionsforum soll man doch diskutieren, right dude ?
> PS. : das mit maddison war SoWi
> außerdem ist es ziemlich lustig, wie sich die schlaue, alte, erfahrene und überhAupt nicht kindische Generation sich gerade zum Affen macht .



aber mein trend war richtig- du passt gerade auf und versuchst es umzusetzen! 

Weiter so!


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Klasse 11 _ analyse von Kurzgeschichten. Trockenes Thema.


Stolzer G8 Schüler, der merkt, dass man doch für's Leben lernt. Ging um Analyse historischer Texte in SoWi. Falls ich nerve bitte sagen, merk das manchmal nicht


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> aber mein trend war richtig- du passt gerade auf und versuchst es umzusetzen!
> 
> Weiter so!


besonders das " gerade " macht dich sehr sympathisch. Aber danke, ich fühle mich geehrt.


----------



## Bitorez (5. Oktober 2010)

Option Nummer 3.

Ich bin mir sicher auf irgendeiner Seite vorher steht bestimmt schon sowas ähnliches wie jetzt gleich von mir aber ich hab keine Lust mir 13 seiten durchzulesen.

Es wird meiner Meinung nach etwas nicht wirklich bei deinem Thema beachtet.
Und Zwar:

Erstens: Geh ich die Random Ini mit leuten die Ich vom EIGENEN Server kenne oder gar aus meiner Gilde (wo dann doch meist Ts oder Skype an der Tagesordnung ist). Was zur Folge hätte ein ein kleiner Plausch, ein Scherz hier ein Scherz da kommt schon zu stande

Zweitens: Geh ich die Random Ini per Dungeonfinder, bekomme ich so ein Paar Brote von einem anderen Server. Wenn keiner irgendwie zu einem Niveauvollen Gespräch anregt, warum selbst damit anfangen wenn die ini nach maximal einer viertel h wieder zu ende ist. 

Zumal ich eh nur noch mit Gildenleuten denen die Frostmarken fehlen rnd-ini's geh. Wozu noch Frostmarken


----------



## Chillers (5. Oktober 2010)

Malfuri_1 schrieb:


> besonders das " gerade " macht dich sehr sympathisch. Aber danke, ich fühle mich geehrt.



*lach* Lass´gut sein. Wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab, Kitzu wird es vielleicht danken, die mods weniger.
Aber wenn man merkt, jemandem macht was Laune und er/sie versucht es anzubringen, hat dasjenige immer Respekt verdient.
Ich komplimmentiere also zurück.

Und zum Thema/ich sage immer hi, hiho, moin und finde es auch schade, wenn gar kein feedback kommt.


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Bitorez schrieb:


> Option Nummer 3.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher auf irgendeiner Seite vorher steht bestimmt schon sowas ähnliches wie jetzt gleich von mir aber ich hab keine Lust mir 13 seiten durchzulesen.
> 
> ...


tut mir leid, falls ich dich wiederhole, aber bei 11 gelesenen Seiten wollt ich dann auch mal was schreiben ^^


----------



## Malfuri_1 (5. Oktober 2010)

wenn alle hallo sagen, dann mach ich das auch, tut es keiner, sag ich ebenfalls seltener "Hallo"  
my 2 cents ;D


----------



## shortyr (5. Oktober 2010)

Wozu ne Unterhaltung anfangen. In ca 10 Minuten geht man eh wieder seiner Wege. 
Auch wenn ich zu beginn ein freundliches "Moin" in die Runde werfe erwarte ich dennoch keine Antwort drauf.

Ajo, ein kleiner Nachtrag: Und falls man mal doch ne lustige Gruppe erwischt, gebe ich auch gerne meinen Senf dazu. Dann wird aus dem geplanten Frostmarkenfarmrun manchmal doch ein Inigehoppe, weil man sich nach dem Endboss noch nicht von einander trennen kann.


----------



## Takius (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehs so- WoW ist ein MMOG. Hätte ich keine Lust auf GRUPPEN-Spiel, würd ich mir was mit Singleplayermodus suchen. Wer also nichtmal ind er Lage ist, die Grundkenntnisse des Miteinanders abzurufen udn zu grüßen, und sollte es nur ein 'hi' sein, legt wohl keinen Wert auf das M im G. Mit Bots hab ich keine Lust Instanzen zu machen. Das könnense denn alleine.

Wie benehmen sich solche Leute eigentlich im RL...? 'Guten tag' 'halts maul und mach hinne'..? O_o ne, eher nicht.


----------



## Oryxo (5. Oktober 2010)

Hatte grad ein langen Text zum TE geschrieben habs dann aber wieder gelöscht als ich mir die Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums noch mal vor Augen geführt habe. Darum sag ich jetzt nur so viel: Du willst erreichen das die Leute höflicher und die Gesellschaft besser wird, verhälst dich selbst aber sowas von asozial und erreichst damit das die Menschen mit denen du spielst nur noch viel unhöflicher werden. Klarer Fall von mangelnder Selbstreflektion also. Das würde allerdings heißen das du diesen Text garnicht für dich annimmst und ihn für dich so interpretierst das eigentlich ich der Buhmann bin. Naja viel spaß beim einsam sterben


----------



## Kiryo (5. Oktober 2010)

ich versuch ständig ein wenig smalltalk zu führen
mich persönlich kotzt es ziemlich an wenn die leute nicht mal mehr grüßen können
heute ein gutes beispiel:
wir also in ner random-hero, schnell begrüßt ( ausserm Tank, der war irgendwie schweigsam) durchgebufft und los. war der nexus, sollte also keine probleme geben
wir zischen also los, ohne größere probleme: erster boss down, weiter die gänge entlang und wir stehn kurz vorm zweiten boss, dem energie-viech da. aber anstatt den weg da raufzurennen und den umzubrezen, rennt der tank einfach weiter, den boss ignorierend. als wir ihn drauf anquatsche kommt keine antwort, garnix. wir reden auf ihn ein wie irre aber der scheint irgendwie legastheniker gewesen zu sein oder so. kurze zeit später fällt auch der dritte boss und wir machen uns auf zum letzten. während wir so rumlaufen, versuchen wir ihn weiter zu erklären das da ein boss fehlt und es nicht möglich ist den letzten zu legen wenn da noch einer steht.
beim letzten boss aktiviert er alle kugeln und versucht dann satte 5 minuten den eingefrorenen drachen auf ihn aufmerksam zu machen, ohne erfolg.

keine ahnung was mit dem los war, aber ich find ein "ja", "nein" oder ein "leck mich doch" is ja das mindeste was man von sich geben kann. Auch wenn ich wen nicht kenne wenn ich in ne ini geh, kann ich doch wenigstens erwarten das er grüßt, das gehört sich einfach.
das gleiche mit diesen ständigen streitereien, falls mal einem spieler eine vorgehnsweise nicht passt.
wir hatten am sontag ne 20 minütige diskussion, weil der tank am anfang der ini kurz aufs klo musste, worauf der heiler beleidigt während dem kampf afk gegangen ist.
das war echt unnötig. nur weil man quasi anonym is, braucht man sich nicht gleich asozial benehmen.

meine meinung eben...


----------



## nascalos (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreib nur Hallo wenn ich wirklich gerade Bock dazu habe (selten) 
Ansonsten öffne ich kein einziges mal mein Mu ehm Tastatur...

Wenn ich hallo oder Smalltalk halten will maximiere ich mein Browser und zack öffnet sich Facebook


----------



## b1gg3r (5. Oktober 2010)

also mir ist das ziemich gleichgültig ob die während der ini chatten oder nicht. ich für mein teil halte es wie im echten leben, wenn ich in eine grp/raid/bg komme, erstmal ein "hallo", das haben mir meine eltern als kind beigebracht und so behalte ich das auch bei. ob andere grüße ist mir egal, wenn sie nicht wollen, zwingen will ich sie auch nicht, so wie der TE 

bei meinen rp(hinterhalt) muss ich sagen wird man eigentlich in rnd gruppen im gegrüßt. also hab da keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht. aber was mich nervt ist wenn ich jmd in der grp anschreibe und ihn irgendwas frage und vom dem einfach keine reaktion zurück kommt.^^ Da denk ich mir schon öfters das ich mit bots spiele.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eine der Personen, die nicht wortlos durch Instanzen rennen.

Im Rahmen mit der Gilde läuft die Hauptkommunikation im Chat an sich nur mit der letzten Person (wir sind nur 4), was oftmals nur ein "hi" bzw. Tschüss ist.

Alleine reagiere ich nebenbei auf viele Dinge.
Ein "was will er mir noch in den Weg legen" aus HDZ4 wird dazu passend immer mit einem "Steine??" kommentiert. Immer brav dumme Kommentare "XX? Könntest du bitte die Pony Aura ausmachen?"


----------



## ÜberNoob (5. Oktober 2010)

Xartoss schrieb:


> das stupide "rein, GOGOGO, kloppen das die tastatur glüht, boss legen und raus" iss sowas von langweilig
> 
> die meisten NH und HC inis machen wir zu 2t oder 3t, da hier dann noch absprache und komunikation wichtig ist ...
> 
> das ist das, was mich zu WoW gebracht hat, was spass macht ...



Teamplay halt, sollte in einem MMO selbstverständlich sein. Leider ist WoW aber inzwischen ein Spiel für Egozentriker geworden


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Oktober 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Teamplay halt, sollte in einem MMO selbstverständlich sein. Leider ist WoW aber inzwischen ein Spiel für Egozentriker geworden



Hmm...wo in MMO kommt eigentlich Teamplay vor?

Das sagt doch nichts anderes aus, als dass massenhafte Mengen von Spielern gleichzeitig online sind.
Das die nun auch die Möglichkeit haben zusammen als Team zu agieren macht ja einen gewissen Sinn, aber letzendlich soll doch jeder spielen wie er will, oder ?


----------



## Problembeere (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt's immer auf meine aktuelle Stimmung an und auch, wie man in die Instanz rein kommt.
Wenn alle am Anfang stehen, noch kurz durchbuffen, man Zeit hat seine Waffen zu vergiften, dann begrüße ich eigentlich immer alle. Habe auch festgestellt, dass wenn einer ein Hallo los wird, die anderen meistens auch eines erwidern. Wenn ich aber schon mitten in nen Bosskampf reinkomme, nicht mal aufgebufft werde und der Tank schon die nächsten drei Gruppen hat, dann spar ich mir das auch.
Wenn die anderen 4 Leute aus einer Gilde sind begrüße ich sie zwar auch, aber meistens reden die entweder über Sachen, bei denen man als Außenstehender nicht mitreden kann, oder gar nichts weil sie im Gildenchannel oder TS labern und nicht im /p.
Was ich aber gerne mache ist Leute von Rollenspielservern anlabern, besonders wenn sie nen nicht rollenspiel-konformen Namen haben. Sowas geht mir ziemlich gegen den Strich, auch wenn mein Main auf nem non-Rp Server ist und ich nur nen RP-Twink habe.

Die Leute aber so zu 'zwingen' mit dir zu reden finde ich aber reichlich überzogen. Wenn's dich stört lass dich doch rausvoten, als Heiler hast du eh spätestens nach 5 Minuten wieder eine Gruppe, irgendwer wird sich den Schwachsinn dann schon ahören. Weil es 1. nicht deine Aufgabe ist, die WoW-Gemeinde zu erziehen und 2. weil die meisten eh lernresistent und kritikimmun sind. Das ist irgendwie den ganzen Aufwand nicht wert, wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. Oktober 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Ähh neee, ist eigentlich nicht normal.



Wenn man auf dem Dorf (Optional Kleiner Ort) groß geworden ist schon.

Ich hab selbst Morgens um 4 Uhr wenn Ich auf die Wache gefahren bin die Leute an der Bushaltestelle mit "Guten Morgen" begrüßt. Welches dann auch zurückkam


Jetzt wohn Ich in Berlin und lass das besser... Weil Ich Angst habe das mir für diese Zwei Worte auf die Fresse haut :>


----------



## Elito (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin meist mit meiner "Stammgruppe" unterwegs, also 4 Leute. Wir schreiben dennoch nicht viel im /p, weil wir nen eigenen Channel besitzen (Chars auf verschiedene Gilden aufgeteilt, macht vieles einfacher).


----------



## Minorjiel (5. Oktober 2010)

nascalos schrieb:


> Wenn ich hallo oder Smalltalk halten will maximiere ich mein Browser und zack öffnet sich Facebook






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das die nun auch die Möglichkeit haben zusammen als Team zu agieren macht ja einen gewissen Sinn, aber letzendlich soll doch jeder spielen wie er will, oder ?



Natürlich soll jeder spielen wie er will...ich persönlich würde dann aber lieber auf ein Spiel zurück greifen, dass mal rein gar nichts mit anderen Menschen zu tun hat. Diablo im Single-Player oder so, denn da kann ich auch Items sammeln und meinen Avatar aufpolieren. Das kann ich tagelang an einem Stück machen, bis ich ohnmächtig vom Stuhl falle und muss nicht ein einziges Wörtchen chatten. 

Naja, man soll ja nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Dennoch lässt sich daraus nun wieder mal die Grundsatzfrage "Warum spielt ihr überhaupt WoW?" ableiten. Reiner Zeitvertreib kann's ja nicht sein, sonst würde man vermutlich nicht jahrelang auf einem Spiel hängen bleiben. Aber was ist es dann?

So, wollte mal ein bißchen sticheln. Aber ich weiß selber, dass eigentlich Blizzards DungeonFinder die Wurzel allen Übels ist. Das Ding ist Fluch und Segen zugleich, denn es macht uns alle austauschbar in Bezug auf Dungeon-Gruppen, man muss nicht mehr im Gedächtnis bleiben. Das spielinterne Netzwerk, welches wir uns früher aufgebaut haben, ist einfach nicht mehr notwendig. Für mich trotzdem kein Grund, auf ein "Hallo" zu verzichten, aber ich arrangiere mich damit....auch wenn m.E. dadurch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil vom Charme des Spiels wegbricht.


----------



## KellerK1nd (5. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tja und bei Randoms wirst Du nunmal auf Spieler des gesamten Realmpools stoßen.
> Und das sind nicht nur deutsche Server - ergo auch andere Nationalitäten.



Darum wähle ich ja auch am Anfang deutsche Realmpools aus.... OMG


----------



## odinxd (5. Oktober 2010)

ich sage immer hi und am ende thx und bb, wenigstens das gehört sich meiner meinung nach. wenn von niemanden iwas zurückkommt find ichs auch iwi unhöflich aber ansichtssache. muss dazu sagen ich komme auch vom dorf da läuft es halt wirklich anders ab 

aber mein grundgedanke dazu: man spielt mit anderen realen leuten zusammen auch wenn man sie nicht sieht. wenns einem so egal ist obs npcs oder echte menschen sind, das man net mal n kleines hi in chat tippen kann, dann kann man auch singleplayer games zocken.


----------



## Dabow (5. Oktober 2010)

ich habe mich für Nummero 2 entschieden. Ich sage meist nur Hallo, sonst nichts  wenn mich jmd auf mein Gear ansprechen sollte, antworte ich ( was sehr häufig vorkommt ) ;D


----------



## Mimina (5. Oktober 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> ich habe mich für Nummero 2 entschieden. Ich sage meist nur Hallo, sonst nichts  wenn mich jmd auf mein Gear ansprechen sollte, antworte ich ( was sehr häufig vorkommt ) ;D



ist dein equip denn so coool? =)


----------



## Problembeere (5. Oktober 2010)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Darum wähle ich ja auch am Anfang deutsche Realmpools aus.... OMG



Du kannst nen deutschen Server auswählen, aber in den Realmpools können auch anderssprachige Realms drin sein, nicht umsonst haben die meisten auch englische Namen, zb Glutsturm/Emberstorm oder Raserei/Frenzy.
Und wenn man schon seit Ewigkeiten auf einem Realm spielt, der erst nachher einem sprachübergreifenden Realmpool zugeteilt wurde, würdest du dann für jeden Chara 20 Euronen bezahlen, nur weil du vielleicht auf Franzosen oder Engländer triffst? Oo


----------



## JB2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

sorry aber ich Persönlich finde dein Experiment blöd, machst du das jetzt in jeder hc ini oder normal, wenn du einen im rücken hast oder ist das nur einmaliges Experiment gewesen? wegen der Begrüßung mir ist es egal habe ein marko mit HI und BYEBYE


----------



## Dattel (5. Oktober 2010)

also die aktion mit den keine heilung geben finde ich schlimmer als wenn jemand schweigt...
was hast du davon wenn du ihn nicht heilst willst du ihn damit bestrafen oder was???


----------



## failrage (6. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei weitere Instanzen besucht und im Gruppenchat geschrieben: "Ich kann euch erst heilen wenn ihr schreibt: (Charaktername) hat einen geilen Hintern". Die Leute haben wie folgt reagiert:
> 
> 1. Beleidigungen
> 
> ...



Die ersten 3 Optionen erscheinen mir in diesem Fall am interessantesten. In World of Warcraft prallen verschiedene Spielermentalitäten aufeinander, wobei jeder etwas anderes vom Spiel erwartet. Im Unterschied zu Dir versuchen die meisten Spieler jedoch nicht den anderen Spielern ihre eigenen Bedürfnisse aufs Auge zu drücken. 

Du sagst, du würdest gepflegte Unterhaltungen im Gruppenchat vermissen. Das ist soweit in Ordung. Du möchtest gerne mit anderen Spielern kommunizieren. Das kannst du auch gerne tun. Genauso können deine Mitspieler sich dafür entscheiden nicht zu kommunizieren - der zu spielende Content ist bekannt und eine Kommunikation zum Abschließen der Instanz nicht notwendig. Dies gefällt Dir wiederum nicht und so greifst du zu einem extremen Mittel, dass eine Reaktion der anderen erzwingt: Du nötigst sie zu einem sexuellen Kommentar. Mit den Dir bekannten Folgen.

Die Frage ob Dein Vorgehen sinnvoll ist kannst du an den Reaktionen deiner Mitspieler ablesen.

Ich für meinen Teil würde Dich rauswählen.


----------



## moehrewinger (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ein Hi, Nabend, Moin etc. kriegt man meiner Erfahrung nach fast immer aus den Leuten raus. Auch die Verabschiedung klappt bei denn meisten Leuten (thx, cya, bb etc.) Ansonsten besteht die Unterhaltung meistens daraus, wenn irgend ein Buff oder ähnliches vergessen wurde. 

Normalen Smalltalk erleb ich nur selten. Im schlimmsten Fall wird gemotzt und gemeckert wenn irgendwer unter aller Sau zockt und im besten Fall wird die Leistung von jemanden beim Abschluss nochmal ausdrücklich gelobt. Meistens Heiler. Ich war schon in Gruppen wo man theoretisch beim ersten Trash umkippt (bin selber nun nicht der Allerbeste   auch als Sterbemage bekannt), aber dann halt einen grandiosen Heiler mit dabei gehabt.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Konversation findet in den 80er Inis kaum statt, in den anderen Inis ist es 50:50. Hab ich bei nem Twink run auch mal erlebt. Eine wirklich witzige Truppe ^^ Und so war es am Anfang auch, was für mich den Reiz an WoW augemacht hat. Nette Gespräche und Leute auf die man immer mal wieder trifft. So ist es relativ selten, dass man wen neues kennenlernt und den mehr als einmal sieht  
Schade eigentlich.
Der Trend geht bei uns auf dem Server allerdings vermehrt in die Richtung, das im Handelschannel nach nem Run gefragt wird.


----------



## Zaryul (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Umfrage ist gut.^^
Scheint ja zu Diskussionen anzuregen. 
Ich für meinen Teil lege viel wert auf Gespräche oder halt kleinere oder größere Unterhaltungen in Instanzen.
Vor einer ganzen Weile hatte ich einen dieser Fälle, die mich zutiefst erfreut haben.
Seelenschmiede...in 3 Stunden. Jaaaaaaa liebe lootgeile Extrem-durch-Inis-Renner....3 Stunden ;P
Warum? Nunja ganz einfach. Die Gruppe war das pure Chaos, aber wir hatten viel zu lachen und nachdem dann mehrere Tanks und Heiler gegangen waren, blieben wir einfach vorm Endboss sitzen und quatschen ne Runde. Wer jetzt wieder dämliche Kommentare denkt oder gar schreibt (ala "boah was seid ihr denn für noobs"), dem sei nur gesagt, dass ich wenigstens den Skill "Kommunikation" mit 5 Punkten versehen habe und es uns damals scheissegal war, dass das so schief ging. ;P

In diesem Sinne. Vote for Sprachzwang in den Schwarzfelstiefen XD

MfG
Dem Zaryul


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreibe immer ein 

"Moin"
"hallöle"
oder 
"naben zusammen "


jenachdem welche Tageszeit wir haben 

und es kommt auch immer etwas zurück  sogar mit smilys


----------



## Stevesteel (6. Oktober 2010)

hi
thx & bb
reichen mir als Geschreibsel im Chat völlig aus.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. Oktober 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Ich sehs so- WoW ist ein MMOG. Hätte ich keine Lust auf GRUPPEN-Spiel, würd ich mir was mit Singleplayermodus suchen. Wer also nichtmal ind er Lage ist, die Grundkenntnisse des Miteinanders abzurufen udn zu grüßen, und sollte es nur ein 'hi' sein, legt wohl keinen Wert auf das M im G. Mit Bots hab ich keine Lust Instanzen zu machen. Das könnense denn alleine.
> 
> Wie benehmen sich solche Leute eigentlich im RL...? 'Guten tag' 'halts maul und mach hinne'..? O_o ne, eher nicht.




Einfach nur 10 / 10 

Schade das Ich meistens Vollidioten im LfG Tool erwische -.-


----------



## Tschemiske (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Ich finde es auch etwas krass, ganz auf die Heilung zu verzichten wenn kein "Hallo" "Moin" "Hi" oder sonstiges kommt.

Oft bin ich als Tank unterwegs und wenn die Gruppenmitglieder alle da sind rennt sehr häufig ein DD los und begint zu Pullen. Dann hetzt ich schnell hinterher und es bleibt wenig Zeit zum schreiben um Euch den A...h zu Retten.

So habe ich mir ein "Begrüßungs - und ein Tschüssmakro" gemacht. Jenachdem wie lange die Grupe Stehen bleibt kommen dann auch Antworten,
es werden Brunnen, Tische Gestellt und der Heiler bekommt sogar einen Seelenstein spendiert. Über soetwas freue ich mich dann besonders.

Ich bin FÜR ein Hallo und Tschüss, Quassel auch gerne und manchmal beginne ich auch eine Konversation. Ich freue mich 
immer wenn es in der Gruppe "lebendiger" zugeht, manchmal ergeben sich dann sogar noch einige Instanzengänge mehr zusammen.
Das geschieht auch wenn ich mit meinem DD unterwegs bin.

Schlimm finde ich die Leute die nichts sagen und dann den Helden raushängen lassen und doch nichts können.
Oder die die nach dem ersten Sterben oder gar einem Wipe einfach gehen, meistens sind die dann auch noch die verursacher gewesen....
GOGOGO ist bei mir auf Ignor, wem es nicht passt kann gehen oder selber Tanken. 

Ich grüße immer:
a. weil ich finde es bricht sich keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone zu Grüßen
b. es sitzt irgendwo ein Mensch wie ich am PC und möchte Spaß am Spiel haben

Auf ein schönes *Zusammenspiel*


----------



## Picoo (6. Oktober 2010)

Es ist einfach so das die meisten garkeine Lust haben auf die Inis und nur Marken farmen... mich eingeschlossen.
Und genauso haben die Leute auch keine Lust auf irgendwelchen Chat.. es einfach hinter sich bringen und gut ist, durch Chat wird ne Scheissinstanz nicht besser.


----------



## Phash (6. Oktober 2010)

es gibt Tage, an denen 

- schreibe ich viel und komm nicht zum agieren


- agiere ich so viel, da komm ich nicht zum schreiben

- da hab ich keine Lust auf

-- Kommunikation

-- Hektik

-- Ruhe

je nach Laune wird gesprochen oder so...

aber ein "Moin" bzw "hi" oder so ist IMMER drin! Das gebietet bei mir schon die Erziehung. Ich kann so scheisse drauf sein wie ich mag, aber eine Begrüßung und eine Verabschiedung ist IMMER drin!



btw. Den ersten DD der pullt ohne was zu sagen lass ich verrecken und pull sofort los wie n gestörter, sobald er gestorben ist


----------



## zadros (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich versuche auch immer zu Grüßen, jedoch ist das manchmal bei dem Tempo was angezogen wird nicht leicht.
Da ich inzwischen nurnoch Heiler spiele und meist der Tank schon die ersten Mobs pullt während ich noch im Ladeschirm hänge bleibt leider meist
keine Zeit für ein freundliches Hallöchen.

Gruß,
Pascal aka Zadros


----------



## Alice Wonderland (6. Oktober 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> Ein "Hallo" zu Beginn und ein "Tschüss und danke für die Gruppe" am Ende gehört für mich dazu.
> Alles andere ist (zur Zeit) nicht notwendig oder erwünscht, da die Instanzen einfach zu schnell gehen.
> Wenn ich da eine Unterhaltung anfangen würde, hielten mich die meisten sicher für seltsam :-)



Für mich auch. Evt ergibt sich mal eine Frage zwischendrin oder man unterhält sich halt wenn einer ein Gespräch anfängt. Das Hallo und das Danke für die Gruppe am Ende finde ich einfach höflichkeitshalber wichtig. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wenn einfach unfreundliche Personen mit von der Partie sind..


----------



## KrogKvada (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn sich ein Heiler mit seinem persönlichen Tank zusammen tut und somit Null Wartezeit hat ist das wohl kaum Repräsentativ. Mach dein Experiment mal alleine und mit nem DD, am besten einen der Mana braucht, dann siehst du mal was dir da so passieren kann. Dein Experiment wäre auch ok, wenn du höflich am Start der Ini mal fragen würdest, warum keiner was schreibt. Dein Tank läuft dir wohl kaum weg in deiner Tippzeit. 

DDs die in der Regel bedeutend länger auf eine Ini warten müssen zu irgend etwas zwingen zu wollen (Auch wenn es hier als Experiment verkauft wird), und sei es nur zu einem Hallo, ist das wohl recht unfair und grenzt an Nötigung. Mir würde der Satz "Ich heile dich nicht" wenn du nicht "Hallo" sagst ausreichen, dir ein Ticket beim GM zu bescheren.

- Tanks die rennen wie die gestörten (selbst wenn der Heiler oom ist) 
- DD die brainafk sind (zu viel Aggro oder null Schaden)
- Mehr als 2 Leute einer Gilde in der Gruppe (Schön rausgevoted zu werden, weil man den beschissen spielenden Tank kritisiert hat, und zwar erst vor dem Bossfight rausgevoted. Unterdessen war man ja noch gut genug)
- Und so Nötigungsversuche wie bei dir

Alles ein guter Grund nur soviel Schaden zu machen wie gerade notwendig ist ums zu schaffen oder zu leaven (Inzwischen frag ich dann schon nach dem Ausschlußvote) und/oder in der anstehenden Wartezeit angeln zu gehen, bis man eine vernünftige Gruppe findet. Ansonsten empfehle ich eh mit Gilde zu gehen oder FL.

Wenn du auf einem RP Server wärst, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen und nirgends anders ;0)

Ansonsten ist immer ein Hallo, GZ zum Item, und ein BB bzw. nen schönen Abend noch drin. auch wenn schon 3 Leute weg sind.


----------



## Zangor (6. Oktober 2010)

Außer "huhu" und "cu" schreibe ich selten was, wozu auch? Wer chatten will, soll das in der passenden Community tun. Warum sollte die Ini doppelt so lange dauern, weil sich einer übers Wetter unterhalten will? Wenn einer ständig rumsteht, weil er am tippen ist, während die anderen ihn durch die Ini ziehen ist das auch nicht grad höflich.

Was anderes ist, wenn man mit Leuten unterwegs ist die man kennt, aber die hat man meist im TS oder Skype und kann sich das tippen sparen.


----------



## Slavery (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, da die meisten Hero´s in 10-15 Minuten durch sind, würde jegliche Konversation nur zu Verzögerungen führen. Ein "Hallo" und "Danke, bb" sollte jedoch nie fehlen, da bin ich deiner Meinung.

Das es keine Kommunikation innerhalb von Random-Gruppen gibt, sollte man nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Takius (6. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Du kannst nen deutschen Server auswählen, aber in den Realmpools können auch anderssprachige Realms drin sein, nicht umsonst haben die meisten auch englische Namen, zb Glutsturm/Emberstorm oder Raserei/Frenzy.
> Und wenn man schon seit Ewigkeiten auf einem Realm spielt, der erst nachher einem sprachübergreifenden Realmpool zugeteilt wurde, würdest du dann für jeden Chara 20 Euronen bezahlen, nur weil du vielleicht auf Franzosen oder Engländer triffst? Oo


Nur Battlegrounds sind von der Multilingualen Zusammenlegung betroffen, und da auch nur als Gegnerteams. Deine eigene Mannschaft wird immer deiner Sprache zugehörig sein- oder zumindest so tun.





> Ich versuche auch immer zu Grüßen, jedoch ist das manchmal bei dem Tempo was angezogen wird nicht leicht.Da ich inzwischen nurnoch Heiler spiele und meist der Tank schon die ersten Mobs pullt während ich noch im Ladeschirm hänge bleibt leider meistkeine Zeit für ein freundliches Hallöchen.



Dann bleibste vorne sitzen und wartest. So viel Rücksicht und Zeit sollte auch der Herr tank aufbringen, nach seiner Gruppe zu schauen. Wenn er aber weder auf Buffs, noch auf den Heiler wert legt, gilt das wohl auch für die Dienstleistung desjenigen...


----------



## Tsujigiri (6. Oktober 2010)

Zweites gewählt aber eine Mischung aus 1&2... Mittlerweile sind 5er inis wie der morgen nach ner durchzechten nacht... Keiner redet und viele machen schwachsinn


----------



## Tpohrl (6. Oktober 2010)

Tja, diese Diskusion spiegelt das wieder was so oft beklagt wird in WoW. 
Ich meine damit, wenn Leute hier ins Forum posten "Es ist langweilig geworden", "Die Community ist unhöflich" oder "was kümmert mich der chat, ich will hier nur schnell durch". Da erkennt man deutlich das sich seit classic Zeiten dramatisch die Werte geändert haben. Heute werden schnell die nötigsten Dinge erledigt und viele wundern sich wo der Spaß geblieben ist. 
Wo man darmals viel neues erkunden konnte und Spaß daran hatte seinen Char weiter zu bringen, welches viel Ausdauer erforderte und man anderen auch geholfen hat, wird heute gogo geschriehen. Jetzt gilt die Devise, ich muss schnell das beste equip haben, da bleibt für wipen oder ein Gespräch keine Zeit.
Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie es mit dem neuen addon wird! Dann wird es wieder nötig werden, besonders für random Gruppen, sich im Chat abzusprechen. Da wird sich die jetzige unkommunikative Generation mächtig umschauen.


----------



## Lokibu (6. Oktober 2010)

> Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie es mit dem neuen addon wird! Dann wird es wieder nötig werden, besonders für random Gruppen, sich im Chat abzusprechen. Da wird sich die jetzige unkommunikative Generation mächtig umschauen



Erstmal schauen, was sich mit dem Patch ändert. Das ist auch schon eine große Umstellung. Aber ob das einen Unterschied in den jetzigen Heroinis ausmacht, kann ich nicht beantworten.


----------



## Tibbers (6. Oktober 2010)

naja, also ich amche schon lange keine rnd inis mehr, nich weil ich nix mehr brauch, spiele ja eh diverse twinks hoch sondern weil es einfach dumm is, ich mag es in ner ini bissl spaß zu haben, sprich mal nen fehlpull oder in pit of saron beim endboss als tank einfach ma mim rücken zur brüstung stellen 
sowas kannste ja mit rnd grp nichmehr machen und wer in cata heros mit rnd gruppen macht is für mich eh verloren, weil das was man an heros da atm sieht über videos etc, und wenn ich mir das spielerische können von 90% der wow spieler im moment anschaue, wirste da net weiter kommen wie der erste boss mit ein bissl trash der down is bevor alle 3 min einer leaved und du neu suchen musst...


----------



## J_0_T (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich halte es eigendlich auch sehr kurz.... Hi (in irgendwelcher form) un bb.... ggf ne frage bezug auf bosse (ob wir alle mitnehmen oder net) oder ob en erfolg angegangen wird. Das wars eigendlich.


Schön für dich das du dann nicht heilst etc wenn du das net bekommst TE... aber naja... da sieht man ma... die werden schon kommunikativ sein aber dein verhalten wenn es ma ruhig bleibt... peng...


----------



## Lokibu (6. Oktober 2010)

Nur so mal als Anstoss.. Kommunikation ist nicht immer gut... 

Beispiel:

"Können wir Erfolg machen"...."och bitte machen wir Erfolg"...."danach Spam...": Können wir Erfolg machen x 5." ... Da keiner Antwortet ist auch keiner bemüht den Erfolg zu machen. Trotzdem kommt hiernach: "OMFG was für Looser". Spieler...verlässt die Gruppe.


----------



## Mimina (9. Oktober 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Nur so mal als Anstoss.. Kommunikation ist nicht immer gut...
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> "Können wir Erfolg machen"...."och bitte machen wir Erfolg"...."danach Spam...": Können wir Erfolg machen x 5." ... Da keiner Antwortet ist auch keiner bemüht den Erfolg zu machen. Trotzdem kommt hiernach: "OMFG was für Looser". Spieler...verlässt die Gruppe.




wenigstens haben die *versucht* miteinander zu reden, sonst wäre der spieler direkt aus der gruppe gegangen, falls nicht das gemacht wird was er wünscht.


----------



## Braamséry (9. Oktober 2010)

Eine Begrüßung gehört mindestens dazu.

Ich hatte immer gern noch ein Gespräch. Das lockert diese gogo stimmung auf.


----------



## Mimina (12. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Eine Begrüßung gehört mindestens dazu.
> 
> Ich hatte immer gern noch ein Gespräch. Das lockert diese gogo stimmung auf.




das hast du nett geschrieben. finde ich süß


----------



## CaptProton (13. Oktober 2010)

Wer nicht "reden" will, kann auch ein Singleplayer Rollenspiel spielen, da wird er nicht von anderen User "belästigt".
Ich finde das reden, mach mal auch richtig dummes Zeugs gehört einfach dazu und ist das Salz in der Suppe. Da kann es sogar passieren das man sich nicht nach einer Ini wieder trennt, sondern den ganzen Abend zusammen ist und eine Ini nach der anderen macht. Oder findet ihr es besser eine ini zu machen, 30 min warten, durch die nächste zu rennen und wenn man Glück hat auf Idioten zu treffen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Oktober 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das hast du nett geschrieben. finde ich süß



Weniger süß finde ich, dass du deinen eigenen toten Thread mit so einem Unsinnspost wieder ausbuddelst.


----------



## hardrain86 (13. Oktober 2010)

mhhh wenn ich ehrlihc bin ist es mir egal wenn ein gespräch zustane kommt ok und wenns witzig ist auch ok wenn gar keiner redet dann auch ok!
den meisten spaß habe ich sowieso nur wenn ich mit freunden in ini´s oder mit gilde in raids gehe...
also wie gesagt wies kommt kommt es aber naja wenn ich nciht reden will will ich auhc nicht ich glaube ich hätte dich evtl auhc versucht rauszukicken,sry.

mfg Lyss


----------



## Plek (13. Oktober 2010)

Alt oder nicht, recht hatt er^^

Ich sag auch immer hallo, und rede iwas...auch wenns n selbstgespräch wird. ^^
Ich find gespräche in inis wichtig. Manchmal kommt man auf sehr spaßige
Gesprächsthemen =)


----------



## Lintflas (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, also für mich gehört Kommunikation einfach dazu. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich überhaupt WoW spiele.
Kommunikationsmuffel sollten sich vielleicht eher ein Offlinespiel zulegen.


----------



## Ehnoah (13. Oktober 2010)

Leute nicht zu heilen weil sie einfach mal kein bock haben sich mit euch zu unterhalten finde ich unter der Würde. Vote Kick!


----------



## Shabuki (13. Oktober 2010)

naja bischen mehr reden, könnte in instanzen nicht schaden. da ich leidenschaftlich gern rp betreibe wäre dann meine aussage gewesen : *anfass* hmm ist aber recht knackig der po


----------



## EX-Carnifex (14. Dezember 2010)

man muss in random-Gruppen nicht wirklich smalltalk betreiben, aber ein simples Hallo beim invite und ein bb wenn man fertig ist eine einfache Frage der Höflichkeit.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Dezember 2010)

EX-Carnifex schrieb:


> man muss in random-Gruppen nicht wirklich smalltalk betreiben, aber ein simples Hallo beim invite und ein bb wenn man fertig ist eine einfache Frage der Höflichkeit.



Und um uns das zu sagen gräbst du den 2 Monate alten Thread eines Flametwinks aus?


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag Hallo und Tschüss. Das ist das mindeste finde ich.
Manchmal quatsche ich noch etwas mit den leuten, wenn nette dabei sind.
Aber wenn irgendwelche vollpfosten dann in meiner gruppe sind lass ich es auch, mit solchen
unterhalte ich mich ja auch nicht im real life


----------



## JustxShoot (15. Dezember 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich antworte auf Fragen, fange dennoch von selbst keine Gespräche an wozu auch.



Hmm, lass mal überlegen... Um den Leuten zu sagen das der AoE Cast der Mobs unterbrochen werden BEVOR alle im Staub liegen und, was grade in Mode ist, die Gruppe leaven? Oder viell. mal von sich aus zu sagen "markier mir pls einen mit XY ich mach dann CC" damit es der Heiler etwas einfacher hat?

"Wozu auch?"

Rofl, echt mal.


----------



## Aku T. (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde ein bisschen Konversation in der Ini eigentlich sehr wichtig, das ist so quasi "das Salz in der Suppe". Sonst könnt ich auch ein nicht-MMO spielen. Ich will ja merken, dass da andere Menschen sitzen. 
"Hallo" und "Tschö" sind eigentlich das mindeste was man bringen muss, eher ein bisschen mehr. Mal nen witzigen Spruch, mal ein "Gratz" zu nem Item-Gewinn... da brichtja keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone. 

Gewöhnt euch schon mal daran zu tippen, demnächst muss man sich zwangsläufig wieder ein bisschen absprechen bzgl. CC, da muss man zwangläufig tippen... oder 18x Wipen... 

Die besten Gespräche kommen allerdings in einer Gilden-Gruppe zustande, die Leute kennt man halt und es macht 20x mehr Spaß als eine wortkarge Random-Gruppe... *dennoch - auch wenn ich die Leute nie wiedersehe - ich behandle alle so, wie ich selber gern behandelt werden möchte - freundlich.*


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tja und bei Randoms wirst Du nunmal auf Spieler des gesamten Realmpools stoßen.
> Und das sind nicht nur deutsche Server - ergo auch andere Nationalitäten.



Nein das ist falsch!!! Die Realmpools werden mit Servern der gleichen Sprache zusammen gefasst.

Zum Thema:

Ein "hallo" ist das mindeste was ich von meinen Mitspielern verlange. Wenn ich eine Frage stelle (Tank) ob man den Boss schon gemacht hat.... ob Spieler x bitte Symbol xy cc'en kann, dann erwarte ich auch eine Antwort.

Ich gebe auch gerne mal ein Lob von mir, wenn ich merke, dass ein Spieler seinen "Job" sehr gut macht! Wenn ich z.B. einen Magier dabei hab, der immer auf sein Schaf achtet und nach sheept, der die richtigen Ziele angreift etc. dann sag ich ihm das auch! Genauso wie ein Heiler gestern! Ich hab nen Fehler gemacht und ne zusätzliche Gruppe gepullt, aber der Heiler hat super Arbeit geleistet, dann entschuldige ich mich und sag dem Heiler, dass er die Situation gerettet hat. So kam es schon häufiger vor, dass ich auch länger als nur eine Instanz mit einer Gruppe zusammen geblieben bin!


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2010)

also auf ein Hallo warte ich nicht unbedingt auch wenn ich es höflicherweise schreibe wenn jemand damit anfängt.ich finde das seit jeher schrecklich dieses eingebläute von den Eltern:"und sag schön Guten Tag und danke und bitte und bla..." ich glaub es wurde bei noch niemandem der Tag gut, weil ich ihm selbigen gewünscht habe... 
aber ich bin zumindest so höflich und antworte auf ein hallo

im moment wird sowieso wieder mehr miteinander gesprochen weil kaum jemand die neuen inis kennt.ich beichte dann auch gleich zu begin das ich noch nie in dieser ini war und man möge mir bitte die bosse erläutern...wurde auch bisher in den drei inis wo ich drin war breitwillig gemacht.meist haben ein oder zwei auch gleich eingestanden das sie noch nie da drin waren
alleine deswegen wird eigentlich momentan viel miteinader kommuniziert...

zum ende von wotlk war natürlich der kommunikative supergau bei den daily heroes,da diese mit dem entsprechenden gear keine anforderung mehr an irgendjemand stellte und die ini auch innerhalb von ein paa minuten im eiltempo durchgerusht wurde.da gabs kein hallo kein thx oder bye.stumm erfüllte man den auftrag,teilte die beute(zum entzaubern) udn verschwand genauso still und leise wie man die ini betrat.meist hat man die ja auch nie wiedre gesehen und erklären brauchte man normalerweise auch nix mehr.wenn mal einer starb dann kam vlt noch ein "autsch" vom verstorbenen in richtung heiler,aber das wars dann auch schon

aber momentan ist halt erstmal wieder kommunikation angesagt in den inis.udn das find ich gut,denn ich spiel ja nicht mit NPCs zusammen sondern mit menschen,die ihre figuren steuern...


----------



## Schiimon (15. Dezember 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und um uns das zu sagen gräbst du den 2 Monate alten Thread eines Flametwinks aus?



Ja, und keiner merkt's und alle flamen, wie dumm doch der TE is das er in den harten Heros kein CC setzt, weil er nich redet


----------



## Serodian (15. Dezember 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Ja, und keiner merkt's und alle flamen, wie dumm doch der TE is das er in den harten Heros kein CC setzt, weil er nich redet



nicht nur das^^ selbst ein mod wird angegriffen, der sagt er antwortet auf fragen aber fängt selbst nix an, weil er doch sagen muss was er ccn will  echt stupid hier manchmal^^


----------



## Kartonics (15. Dezember 2010)

alta pusht mal bitte nicht kitzuinas thread von dem troll hab ich genug


----------



## Sinistryx (15. Dezember 2010)

lso, für mich ist eine UNterhaltung schon wichtig in einer Instanz, zumal wenn man in einem Ts-Server zusammenhockt. 
Letztens BSF hc gemacht und das RND.
Wurden gefragt, ob wir ins Ts kommen können und haben uns dann 2 Std freundlich unterhalten (über die Instanz, Taktiken, Loot das droppt (oder vielmehr droppen kann), Berufe, Questen, etc.) und es war mal wieder richtig toll.
Nicht "hi", "Gogo" und "bye" und das war es.
Das ist nicht WOTLK, wo man 15 Min mit denen in einer hc rumrennt. Manche HCs sind mit nicht wirklich gutem Equip und /oder ungünstigem Setup richtig mies.
Da finde ich, dass man sich während der Zeit (hab mich meist 2h~ mit denen in der Instanz befunden) auch unterhalten kann.
Scheiß auf Serverunterschied, scheiß auf Realmpool.
Ich rede doch auch mit Schulfreunden, obwohl ich sie nach der Schulzeit nicht mehr sehe, baue Freundschaften auf, lerne nette Menschen kennen.


----------



## EX-Carnifex (15. Dezember 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und um uns das zu sagen gräbst du den 2 Monate alten Thread eines Flametwinks aus?


sorry, mir ist entgangen das der Thread schon so alt ist, ich hab einfach etwas im Forum gestöbert bis ich auf ein Thema gestoßen bin zu dem ich was sagen wollte.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche. Entweder die Hilfspolizei rückt mit der Suchfunktion an oder man wird gleich der Nekromantie beschuldigt.. täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## Funkydiddy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Nicht der schon wieder -.-
Der mit seinen kranken Videos... (Nicht im positiven Sinne!)


----------



## Grom Hellscream (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich begrüße immer die Leute in einer Inni und erkläre Bosse falls sie jemand nicht kennt. Außerdem erzähle ich gerne Witze per emote. Aber wenn jemand nicht auf Kommunikation aus ist dann ist mir das auch relativ wurscht. Aber natürlich habe ich lieber eine kommunikative Gruppe als eine Gruppe in der stilles Schweigen herrscht. 

Mfg


----------



## Chillers (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche. Entweder die Hilfspolizei rückt mit der Suchfunktion an oder man wird gleich der Nekromantie beschuldigt.. täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.



Um den hier geht es http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-xSYfezkdw
Das ist der Ersteller dieses threads.

Und darum oder wegen ähnlicher threads reagieren hier manche so verschnupft - und nicht wegen Nekromantie... 
Das ist scheinbar ein Aggrotroll in mehrfachen Personen, der - je nach chat - sich selber postet/pushed oder auch mit sich selber spricht.


----------



## Wizziac (16. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen!

ich war letzten mit ein paar aus meiner Gilde Rnd Hero. Wir bekamen Schwarzfels. Auf HC hatte die von uns noch keiner gemacht. Nachdem der erste Boss lag, merkten wir auch, das der Tank und der Heiler vom anderen Server die auch noch nicht kannten. Wir haben die beiden daraufhin einfach zu uns ins TS eingeladen und uns sehr gut die nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden unterhalten. Wir sind zwar oft gewipt, aber lustig wars allemal 

Übrigens schreibe ich überall wo ich hin komme, egal ob Questgruppe, Ini oder Raid, immer eine Begrüßung und verabschiede und bedanke mich dafür. So bin ich halt  

Leider gibt es immerwieder schwarze Schafe ....

Ahoi^^


----------

